# ***Official Thread - NEW Seiko Prospex "MM200" SPB185/SBDC125 | SPB187/SBDC127 | SPB207/SBDC133 (42mm 6R35 models)***



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

This is the Official Thread for the NEW Seiko Prospex "MM200" automatic dive watches. They were first posted on Instagram and seen HERE in the New and Upcoming Seiko Watches thread. The discussion and speculation continued HERE in the _Leaked_ New SPB185 & SPB187 divers thread.

Now these models are up on Seiko's website and there certainly seems to be enough interest to warrant an "Official" dedicated thread. Below are links to Seiko's global website as well as their domestic site.

SPB185 / SPB185J1 || JDM - SBDC125










SPB187 / SPB187J1 || JDM - SBDC127










Details and Specifications
Brand and model: Seiko Prospex "MM200"
AKA: 1968 Diver's Watch Reinterpretation
Black dial reference: SPB185 / SPB185J1 / SBDC125
Blue dial reference: SPB187 / SPB187J1 / SBDC127
Green dial reference: SPB207 / SPB207J1 / SBDC133
Movement-case code: 6R35-OOSO
Case material: Stainless Steel w/ Diashield coating
Case diameter: 42mm
Lug to lug: 48.8mm
Thickness: 12.5mm
Lug width: 20mm
Weight: 186 grams
Bracelet length: 200mm
Crystal: Sapphire glass w/ anti-reflective coating on inner surface
Water resistance: Diver's 200m / 660ft
ISO 6425 certification for diving
Lume: Lumibrite on hands, indexes and bezel
Movement: Seiko automatic Caliber 6R35
Power reserve: 70 hours
Accuracy: +25 to -15 seconds per day
Price: ¥143,000 JPY (tax included) (Tax excluded ¥130,000 JPY)
Price: €1,250 EUR
Price: $1,200 USD

FRATELLO REVIEW HERE


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread! Looking forward to seeing these in the flesh...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Let’s keep this thread clean - genuine photos only, no questionable ‘mod’ pics lifted from insta!


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Well done on the 12.5mm thickness. That crown looks really big though.


----------



## TheGent (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

B1ff_77 said:


> Let's keep this thread clean - genuine photos only, no questionable 'mod' pics lifted from insta!


Indeed, now they are announced and official - but those mod pics gave us all a really good look at the case.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

TheGent said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the black one in that video isn't even the same as the released model. There is no lumed indice at 3. They're not proper ones though are they. Seeing it like that though side by side with one that has it, I actually think it looks better with the lume there. I saw quite a few comments about how bad it looked but from this video I think it would look worse without it. It's a shame they didn't show the older ones and the new ones together in that video for a size comparison.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

It looks much better with the lume at 3


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

Fingers crossed for a black/gold colorway. God that would be so perfect.

Also looks like the black bezel is ceramic, I was expecting it to be the same as the new SPB14x models.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't think it is ceramic as it's not been stated on the website. When it's ceramic it is always stated at least on the Seiko Japan website, and it doesn't mention it. It's looking like they've used some cheaper alternative again.


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> So the black one in that video isn't even the same as the released model. There is no lumed indice at 3. They're not proper ones though are they. Seeing it like that though side by side with one that has it, I actually think it looks better with the lume there. I saw quite a few comments about how bad it looked but from this video I think it would look worse without it. It's a shame they didn't show the older ones and the new ones together in that video for a size comparison.


Looks like they removed the bevelling around the date window for the one with the 3 o'clock index.


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

So, judging by the pics, bezel seems to be the widest part of the watch (sans crown), making it 42mm – which is the same on a regular MM200 (44mm there is due to body shape, not the bezel size). If so, the visual wrist presence difference would be quite minute, making them both more universal in size and suiting wider audiences.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

nivandri said:


> So, judging by the pics, bezel seems to be the widest part of the watch (sans crown), making it 42mm - which is the same on a regular MM200 (44mm there is due to body shape, not the bezel size). If so, the visual wrist presence difference would be quite minute, making them both more universal in size and suiting wider audiences.


You can clearly see the case is wider than the bezel. What are you talking about?










You can see the case protruding from beneath the bezel on both sides on the black dial model. I'd estimate that to be about 1mm each side giving a bezel diameter of 40mm.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

nivandri said:


> So, judging by the pics, bezel seems to be the widest part of the watch (sans crown), making it 42mm - which is the same on a regular MM200 (44mm there is due to body shape, not the bezel size). If so, the visual wrist presence difference would be quite minute, making them both more universal in size and suiting wider audiences.


I'm not seeing the bezel being the widest part of the case. In the Fratello photo above, you can see the case on the left and right hand side of the bezel. It is partially camouflaged by the reflections and shadows. My guess is that the case will be 42mm and the bezel 40mm. SKX style.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

And as anybody who has an MM300 or "MM200" will know, those polished case edges are pretty much unnoticeable when wearing the watch, making it appear smaller than it really is.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

J_Aquino said:


> Looks like they removed the bevelling around the date window for the one with the 3 o'clock index.


This was my biggest disappointment in the leaked photos. Will have to see how it looks in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

B1ff_77 said:


> Let's keep this thread clean - genuine photos only, no questionable 'mod' pics lifted from insta!


Maybe we can all take a moment to appreciate all the folks who shared early pictures with us. Who knew, they weren't frauds and hacks?!


----------



## tthien92 (Oct 7, 2019)

I honestly don't know how I feel about these releases. On the one hand, you get the iconic MM looks in a cheaper, smaller, and thinner package, which should be celebrated; the watch objectively looks great and judging from the specs, should wear well. But some part of me feels like it doesn't do justice to the MM300's inherent design as intended for saturation diving. Seiko's strategy is clear: release expensive limited versions of their first 3 divers powered by the 8L calibers, and then release 6R caliber versions of the same divers that are more affordably aimed at the mid-ranged market.

This strategy seems appropriate for the 62MAS and Willard because both of those classic watches received an upgrade in the WR department, but the MM is a special beast imo. The massive hulking presence of its monocoque design seems strangely appropriate for what the watch was intended for. Therefore, this release doesn't feel as _connected _to the original design as the SPB14X and SPB15X. It is highly likely that I am wrong and that these will sell like hot cakes, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Just watched this video.






I really like the silver bezel. Would love a black/black, blue/blue and green/green.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Love these! Wish there was a titanium version though. Big crowns = love
I'm pleased to see MM300/200 cues but without being such a literal re-rendering. Just might have to splash for the silver.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Wish they had some kind of signed crown and would liked more if they were a tad smaller, anyway the 187 is in my list.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Just watched this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do any of our Italian friends know the wrist size of the gentleman in the video?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

If it's got the MM200/300 profile at 42mm, it should wear nicely on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Alex/nafokies posted this last night, he has a 6.2" wrist and said it wears well. Cell phones always make the watch look bigger so I don't want to judge yet.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

hairy said:


> Alex/nafokies posted this last night, he has a 6.2" wrist and said it wears well. Cell phones always make the watch look bigger so I don't want to judge yet.
> View attachment 15543648


Ha, I hope he hasn't posted that as an example of it wearing well. Even with the distortion caused by close up photos that still looks way too big for him.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

clyde_frog said:


> Ha, I hope he hasn't posted that as an example of it wearing well. Even with the distortion caused by close up photos that still looks way too big for him.


Exactly, not sure why people do this. Lug to lug is way too big. Am sure these are 50mm lug to lug but will wear few mms smaller as do all Seikos.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

They are kind of brutish a la LX.


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

Techme said:


> Do any of our Italian friends know the wrist size of the gentleman in the video?


Based on YouTube closed captions, it is 16cm.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

6L35 said:


> They are kind of brutish a la LX.


Maybe as the SNR025 Landmaster, but I find my SNR029 diver to be quite refined. 
Still, I am totally digging the SPB185. It's moved to the top of my list above the Sharp Edge and other recent releases. I find that I really do need a barely-restrained beast in my stable.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

I am ready to buy both...........Come on AD


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

So what's the release date on this? Fratello says it's available on Nov 11, but I don't see it anywhere online.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

tthien92 said:


> I honestly don't know how I feel about these releases. On the one hand, you get the iconic MM looks in a cheaper, smaller, and thinner package, which should be celebrated; the watch objectively looks great and judging from the specs, should wear well. But some part of me feels like it doesn't do justice to the MM300's inherent design as intended for saturation diving. Seiko's strategy is clear: release expensive limited versions of their first 3 divers powered by the 8L calibers, and then release 6R caliber versions of the same divers that are more affordably aimed at the mid-ranged market.
> 
> This strategy seems appropriate for the 62MAS and Willard because both of those classic watches received an upgrade in the WR department, but the MM is a special beast imo. The massive hulking presence of its monocoque design seems strangely appropriate for what the watch was intended for. Therefore, this release doesn't feel as _connected _to the original design as the SPB14X and SPB15X. It is highly likely that I am wrong and that these will sell like hot cakes, but that's just my two cents.


The sentiment is understandable, but in the end, I'm glad they're delivering the MM design in a smaller form factor. I used to own 2 MMs and loved the look of them, but I ultimately had to sell both as I couldn't get a handle on the sheer bulk of them. Getting that MM dial and case, or at least a derivative of it, in a smaller package is like getting my prayers answered.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The case looks every bit comparable to the MM300. And the bracelet looks worlds better. I am really feeling the SPB185 like I never did for the SPB083. That one was for sure a "watered down" MM300. This one is a huge advancement.


----------



## siess (Jun 28, 2011)

So are these 42 or 44mm? - Seiko Au has them at 44.


----------



## siess (Jun 28, 2011)

And 13.1mm thick


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

siess said:


> So are these 42 or 44mm? - Seiko Au has them at 44.


They are showing 42mm diameter and 12.5mm thick for me on the Seiko Au site.









SPB185J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SPB185J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com













SPB187J1 | Prospex | Seiko Watch Corporation


Prospex Sea | SPB187J1 | Discover the watches on the Seiko Watch Corporation Official Website.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The contrast of the silver insert and black dial or black bezel insert and blue dial makes the watch looks smaller than matching insert and dial colors versions. The blue one will come home. I will pair it with the sbdx017, the master piece. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I am a bit surprised about the weight, which is higher compared to the SPB077. I would have expected the 185/187 to be lighter.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

As an owner of the larger recent release (SBDC065/Blue Hole), I'm really curious if this wears smaller.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

HamnJam said:


> As an owner of the larger recent release (SBDC065/Blue Hole), I'm really curious if this wears smaller.


I would presume so since the Blue Hole is 44mm and the new version of the MM200 is 42mm.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Without a doubt. The concept of a 42mm compact MM instead of a 44mm watered down MM is really compelling. They got right with the SPB185 what they didn't with the SPB083.


----------



## underhill (Nov 6, 2020)

I didn't really like the one with the steel bezel insert by seeing the pictures, but the video brings a whole new perspective. It looks brilliant.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

o410o said:


> Based on YouTube closed captions, it is 16cm.


Yep. This may be a trimmer dive watch compared to Seiko's other monsters (and Monsters!) but on a slim, 16cm wrist it's still going to look vast.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Jwatches826 said:


> I would presume so since the Blue Hole is 44mm and the new version of the MM200 is 42mm.


Yah, I think that's a very safe assumption. A bit of denial as I've always told myself I would get rid of my mm200 if they came out with a smaller one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> It looks much better with the lume at 3


so much this
I am thinking if I should sell my great blue hole to get a new mm200


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

tthien92 said:


> I honestly don't know how I feel about these releases. On the one hand, you get the iconic MM looks in a cheaper, smaller, and thinner package, which should be celebrated; the watch objectively looks great and judging from the specs, should wear well. But some part of me feels like it doesn't do justice to the MM300's inherent design as intended for saturation diving. Seiko's strategy is clear: release expensive limited versions of their first 3 divers powered by the 8L calibers, and then release 6R caliber versions of the same divers that are more affordably aimed at the mid-ranged market.
> 
> This strategy seems appropriate for the 62MAS and Willard because both of those classic watches received an upgrade in the WR department, but the MM is a special beast imo. The massive hulking presence of its monocoque design seems strangely appropriate for what the watch was intended for. Therefore, this release doesn't feel as _connected _to the original design as the SPB14X and SPB15X. It is highly likely that I am wrong and that these will sell like hot cakes, but that's just my two cents.


I think we don't necessarily see this as the inferior mm300, it is a great watch if you look at it on its own.
imo mm200 is the most dressy and versatile model among Seiko divers, it is the one watch collection answer from Seiko.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

HamnJam said:


> As an owner of the larger recent release (SBDC065/Blue Hole), I'm really curious if this wears smaller.


It will wear a bit smaller, but I don't think the difference will be massive. The bezel diameters are roughly the same, but the wider bezel insert and smaller dial of the 185 will make it look a little smaller, as will the 2mm shorter lugs.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Monochrome review up


















Hands-On - Seiko Prospex Diver's 1968 SPB185J1 & SPB187J1


The classic 1968-inspired diver's watch, with new aesthetics for 2020. We review the Seiko Prospex Diver's 1968 Reinterpretation SPB185J1 & SPB187J1.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Anyone want to do a bezel swapperoo? I want the black dial with black bezel. I'm sure we can organize some kind of partner up trading thing going!


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Also, just noticed the price. 1250 euro comes out to roughly 1500usd. Yyiiikkes. 

I knew Seiko was raising prices but man, I don't know about 1500.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

jmai said:


> Also, just noticed the price. 1250 euro comes out to roughly 1500usd. Yyiiikkes.
> 
> I knew Seiko was raising prices but man, I don't know about 1500.


Supposed to be 1200 in the US.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I know a few people mentioned that they actually prefer the small lume plot along the minute track at 3 o'clock. When I look at the Monochrome photo below vs a frame from the previously post Youtube video, I definitely prefer the dial without the lume plot. I'm wondering if the dial without the 3 o'clock lume was part of a pre-production run, or whether we will actually see both versions released into the market....or into different markets. It wouldn't be entirely unprecedented to get two or more different Seiko dials for what is essentially the same watch. Although in the past I think it is usually just the printing on the dial that differs. Even if all of the dials come with the lume at 3, I think it is a minor enough detail that I'll be able to overlook it and enjoy it......assuming I actually do buy one.

I think this looks great otherwise. I know a lot of people dislike the Prospex logo but it's never really bothered me. I otherwise love the dial, the handset, the case geometry, the dimensions, the specs, the bezel insert, everything. I don't know what the general consensus is on the 6R35 (no experience yet) but I'm hoping the performance and reliability will be an improvement on the 6R15. Also, does anyone know if Seiko typically puts their Diashield coating on the bezel inserts? I know it will inevitably get scratched but hopefully that would keep looking newer for longer.



















I'm still not seeing it from any U.S. retailers but I see that Halifax Watch Co out of Canada has it listed on their site with pre-orders starting 12/1.









Seiko Prospex - 1968 Modern Re-interpretation


All new Seiko Prospex SPB185J1 42mm 1968 Re-Interpretation with 6R35 Automatic Movement. Features A Sapphire Crystal, 70 hour Power reserve, 200M WR...




halifaxwatch.com


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Damn that black dial version looks brutal in a good way. Brutishly sexy!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm digging these.

I've always really liked the look of the MM and the OG 6159. Though the bulk of the MM and the SPB07X was beyond what I could manage.

I don't have a blue dial Seiko ATM, so the SPB187 is speaking to me most.

With a 6.5" wrist, the ~49mm l2l (1mm beyond my self-imposed max) and male end links are giving me some pause. But perhaps one slightly oversized diver in the collection could be justifiable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> Maybe as the SNR025 Landmaster, but I find my SNR029 diver to be quite refined.
> Still, I am totally digging the SPB185. It's moved to the top of my list above the Sharp Edge and other recent releases. I find that I really do need a barely-restrained beast in my stable.


I mean the case's forms. If you pay attention to the recent Seiko releases, you'll see a trend in making the laterals plane instead of edged. See the LX, SLGH003, Astron and these new MM200. I think they are following the Ken Okuyama's design.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Any idea on US pricing yet? This thing looks awesome, but I'm guessing its out of my league.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm digging these.
> 
> With a 6.5" wrist, the ~49mm l2l (1mm beyond my self-imposed max) and male end links are giving me some pause. But perhaps one slightly oversized diver in the collection could be justifiable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second this.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

hairy said:


> Maybe we can all take a moment to appreciate all the folks who shared early pictures with us. Who knew, they weren't frauds and hacks?!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I'm still not seeing it from any U.S. retailers but I see that Halifax Watch Co out of Canada has it listed on their site with pre-orders starting 12/1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a lot of fellow canadian waiting in line for this one


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Are these standard production models or limited ?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Fortunately there is no limitation for these models.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> Without a doubt. The concept of a 42mm compact MM instead of a 44mm watered down MM is really compelling. They got right with the SPB185 what they didn't with the SPB083.


To me this isn't a compact MM, it _is_ another watered down MM, but it is very nice. If I didn't have a MM and wanted something with similar looks for a lot less, I'd be going for one of these. The models in this tier are always going to be a pale imitation of what is the real successor to the 6159.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Joll71 said:


> It will wear a bit smaller, but I don't think the difference will be massive. The bezel diameters are roughly the same, but the wider bezel insert and smaller dial of the 185 will make it look a little smaller, as will the 2mm shorter lugs.


I wonder if it'll be a little less top heavy.

I'm thinking between this and the willard and the 40.5mm case. What will wear smallest?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik_86 (Aug 16, 2019)

They certainly look a good release and look sure to be popular.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Steppy said:


> Are these standard production models or limited ?


Regular production models.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

When are we likely to see a black bezel'd version with black dial?


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

Joll71 said:


> Monochrome review up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typo at the very first sentence lmao, this is too good to be true


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My gosh. Even if these blogs don't have editors, they have spellcheck. That's just amateurish. Funny. But amateurish.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

I really like the look of these, especially the new handset; but I have to admit that for me personally, the 3 'o clock lume marker is just out of place compared to the rest of them which are not on the minute track.


----------



## siess (Jun 28, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> They are showing 42mm diameter and 12.5mm thick for me on the Seiko Au site.


Ah thank you - I was looking at Seiko Boutique


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

Any official word on what the bezel material on the SPB187 is? Is it ceramic or is it like the previous generation MM200s?

Also, just messing around with Photoshop, but could you imagine..


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

They are at the size limit i can wear, i hope they fit somewhat smaller than the size suggest because i really love the 187. If Seiko did this model in 40mm it would have been a blind buy instantly.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

HamnJam said:


> I'm thinking between this and the willard and the 40.5mm case. What will wear smallest?


Either the 185/7 or the 143. The 143 has shorter lugs, but I think it will look a touch bigger than the 185. Something about its wider bezel insert.

Here's a pic I put together a while back, the 185/7 looks a lot smaller than the 151:










And this review has some comparison pics of the 143 and 151:


















Seiko SBDC109 / SPB151 "Willard" Review - Watch Clicker


Curious about the Seiko SBDC109 / SPB143 aka Willard? Check out our review that includes photos, specs, videos & more.




watchclicker.com


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

J_Aquino said:


> Any official word on what the bezel material on the SPB187 is? Is it ceramic or is it like the previous generation MM200s?
> 
> Also, just messing around with Photoshop, but could you imagine..
> 
> View attachment 15546464


Wow! Seiko could just help themselves to my money with that one!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Another size comparison to think about - I don't know where I got this pic, so can't credit it, sorry.

But it shows the marinemaster style case size wearing much smaller than its dimensions would suggest. 44 on the left, 40.5 in the middle, and 42.7 on the right. I think if you were to swap the 42mm 185/7 into the left, it would look smaller than the 143 in the middle.

EDIT: I've read that the bezel diameter on the 185/7 is 40, so smaller than that of the 143 at 40.5. That's the real dimension that decides how big or small these look.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

There's a 360 video on insta. Hands have been modded, but great views of the case.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CHfuLkgrul8/


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Man, these are looking better every day. I don't need another black bezel diver so the steel is calling out to me. 
LIttle Treasury Jewelers reports that they have an allocation of one unit open for deposit. Run for it, boys!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Joll71 said:


> Monochrome review up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks really good on the wrist. Never own a metallic bezel watch before. This could be the one.


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

Really like/appreciate the smaller size!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

J_Aquino said:


> Typo at the very first sentence lmao, this is too good to be true
> 
> View attachment 15546098


Reminds of the revised Omega "Plop-Rof" I once read about. I thought, "well that sounds toilet".


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

konners said:


> Wow! Seiko could just help themselves to my money with that one!


Yep. Also it wouldn't be remotely correct historically, but I'd take one with the grey-brown dial and black bezel in an nano-instant.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Joll71 said:


> Either the 185/7 or the 143. The 143 has shorter lugs, but I think it will look a touch bigger than the 185. Something about its wider bezel insert.
> 
> Here's a pic I put together a while back, the 185/7 looks a lot smaller than the 151:
> 
> ...


This is awesome, thanks so much for your insight and the great photo you edited.

I agree that the 44mm SBDC/SPB wear much smaller than the specs suggest but I've always wanted a Seiko diver that wears more comfortably. Found it to be a top heavy.
The Watchclicker articles suggests that the SPB15x wears more comfortably than the SPB14x. A visit to an AD to try these all on may occur. I'm very curious comparing the 185/7 (possibly a different variant down the line) to the 153.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

HamnJam said:


> This is awesome, thanks so much for your insight and the great photo you edited.
> 
> I agree that the 44mm SBDC/SPB wear much smaller than the specs suggest but I've always wanted a Seiko diver that wears more comfortably. Found it to be a top heavy.
> The Watchclicker articles suggests that the SPB15x wears more comfortably than the SPB14x. A visit to an AD to try these all on may occur. I'm very curious comparing the 185/7 (possibly a different variant down the line) to the 153.


No problem mate. There's a green variant scheduled for March, the SPB207 - it's a limited edition with a gold seconds hand, but that might be good to compare to the 153.

Funny how differently we all experience watches - I find the SPB077 to be really wrist-hugging!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> No problem mate. There's a green variant scheduled for March, the SPB207 - it's a limited edition with a gold seconds hand, but that might be good to compare to the 153.
> 
> Funny how differently we all experience watches - I find the SPB077 to be really wrist-hugging!


Cool, didn't know about the SPB207.

I'll be curious to check that one out before potentially pulling the trigger on one.

I'll also probably give one of the other two variants a try at an AD since they'll all likely be slightly over-sized for me, which maybe I could or couldn't live with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

W&W reactions:









Introducing the Seiko Prospex SPB185 and SPB187, the Newest Additions to the 6159 Lineage - Worn & Wound


We look at the new Seiko Prospex SPB185 and SPB187 dive watches joing an illustrious lineage of the 6159. More details inside.




wornandwound.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

WORN & WOUND WRITE-UP

SPB185 ON SEIKOLUXE.COM
SPB187 ON SEIKOLUXE.COM
-Confirms that the US retail price is $1200


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Still not seeing any online source to buy at the US price. Anyone?


----------



## nivandri (Jun 30, 2020)

Techme said:


> I'm not seeing the bezel being the widest part of the case. In the Fratello photo above, you can see the case on the left and right hand side of the bezel. It is partially camouflaged by the reflections and shadows. My guess is that the case will be 42mm and the bezel 40mm. SKX style.


Seems to be true, didn't pay enough attention to front view photos. My bad.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

jmai said:


> Still not seeing any online source to buy at the US price. Anyone?


You can't add it to your cart yet but I see it up on the site for Exquisite Timepieces. It might also be worth keeping an eye on Carat & Co. Sometimes they have Seiko pre-orders up on their site before other retailers.









Seiko Prospex SPB185


Seiko Prospex SPB185




www.exquisitetimepieces.com


----------



## seisnofe (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope to see one version with blue bezzel and blue dial


----------



## Nanago (Mar 24, 2020)

Man, I'm really on the edge on this one. I wanna know the material of the bezel insert. I think that'll make the final call


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

J_Aquino said:


> Any official word on what the bezel material on the SPB187 is? Is it ceramic or is it like the previous generation MM200s?
> 
> Also, just messing around with Photoshop, but could you imagine..
> 
> View attachment 15546464


That looks great. Maybe with the slightly ivory lume of the SPB147 ( I would even like that dial color)


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I was all over the 187 Black/Blue. Now I'm not too sure.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 15554431


So manly...


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jasper110 said:


> I was all over the 187 Black/Blue. Now I'm not too sure.


Same here. The blue dial just looks too - I dunno how to describe it...Like it should be on a seiko 5.

I wanted to love it, but there's just something not quite right about it for me. Happy to be proved wrong once more real world pics come in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

The 50mm + lug to lug length of these MM200s are just too wide for my 6.75" wrist. There are some striking options - and beautiful watches, but I had a 62MAS 053 for a while - loved the blue and the lume, but it was uncomfortable for me to wear because of the length across my wrist - so I've missed out on these.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

307 said:


> The 50mm + lug to lug length of these MM200s are just too wide for my 6.75" wrist. There are some striking options - and beautiful watches, but I had a 62MAS 053 for a while - loved the blue and the lume, but it was uncomfortable for me to wear because of the length across my wrist - so I've missed out on these.


These new ones are 48.8 which might make a difference to you.


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

307 said:


> The 50mm + lug to lug length of these MM200s are just too wide for my 6.75" wrist. There are some striking options - and beautiful watches, but I had a 62MAS 053 for a while - loved the blue and the lume, but it was uncomfortable for me to wear because of the length across my wrist - so I've missed out on these.


The new MM200 are 48.8 mm L2L...


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

6L35 said:


> The new MM200 are 48.8 mm L2L...


Wow .... didn't realize that! good and bad ... good, they'll fit. Bad ... might have to buy one!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

B1ff_77 said:


> Same here. The blue dial just looks too - I dunno how to describe it...Like it should be on a seiko 5.
> 
> I wanted to love it, but there's just something not quite right about it for me. Happy to be proved wrong once more real world pics come in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you also. Maybe it's too glossy? I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I bet there would be plenty of people that want to switch the bezel inserts between those two watches. We might need a thread where members that want a blue dial with silver insert can pair up with members that want an all black version. Might get better prices too if you buy two watches at the same time ....


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)

Bezel swap &#8230;


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

To me, the steel insert ruins the black and the blue. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I had the black/blue 187 in a pre-order basket, dangerously close to hitting the buy button. Now I can't unsee this, and think I need to either: wait until it's hopefully released, find someone who wants to swap bezels, or, wait till the modding world makes bezel inserts to fit.
Arrrrgggghhhh....


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> I had the black/blue 187 in a pre-order basket, dangerously close to hitting the buy button. Now I can't unsee this, and think I need to either: wait until it's hopefully released, find someone who wants to swap bezels, or, wait till the modding world makes bezel inserts to fit.
> Arrrrgggghhhh....
> 
> View attachment 15555432


There will be plenty of folks who will want to swap bezels, so I would say to just buy the dial that you want. You'll find someone to swap bezels with.

Personally, I'm going to buy both and swap the bezels, and sell the 2nd watch separately for 100% paid. That's another way to do it.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

jmai said:


> There will be plenty of folks who will want to swap bezels, so I would say to just buy the dial that you want. You'll find someone to swap bezels with.
> 
> Personally, I'm going to buy both and swap the bezels, and sell the 2nd watch separately for 100% paid. That's another way to do it.


As someone who is planning to wait for the announcement of the barely-leaked SPB207, I will be grateful to see some photos of people's bezel swaps over the upcoming months. Steel bezel + blue dial is one of my ideal 'vacation watch' combos (e.g. Seamaster Electric Blue). I am, however, curious to see how the dull finishing of the steel bezel insert pairs with the glossy blue dial. The pics that nafokies released looked nice - but it would be nice to see more real-world shots.

Also - I know that the goal was to avoid mod shots on this official thread - but these are the swap pics (dial swaps, apparently) I am referring to: 1 2 3.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I think a 185 will join the watch box next year. Only gripe (aside from, ahem... the “X”) is I think the 12 o’clock marker is too angular; I think it would be better if the lower edges were almost squared off. But that’s just a niggle.


----------



## jtx0512 (Jun 9, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> Same here. The blue dial just looks too - I dunno how to describe it...Like it should be on a seiko 5.
> 
> I wanted to love it, but there's just something not quite right about it for me. Happy to be proved wrong once more real world pics come in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat. I was super excited but there is just something missing with this release.. even compared to the exisiting mm200 line, they seem to be missing that premium feel. Despite the perfect proportions on paper the wrist shot above shows these look a bit awkward proportionally. 
Lastly I feel like I am getting tired of seeing very similiar design languages featured in the 63mas and captain willard reissues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

I have ordered the SPB187 as it will hopefully hit the size sweet spot for my 7in wrist. I have tried on the MM300 - too big and too pricey for my liking. I then tried on the MM200 and felt that the lug length killed it for me - plus I hated the hour arrow hand. It was then on to trying out the Sumo - again too big. All of this in search of a watch that would wear well and give me the feel of the 1968 diver design that I have always loved. I think that the SPB187 is a good contender but I agree that the images available so far have not yet got me over excited - will need to see it in the flesh. The SPB143 has not been off my wrist since I bought it a few months ago and I am even coming round to enjoying the bracelet - which seems to be the same as on the SPB187. Will get pics and thoughts up once it lands - hopefully in Dec. Here are some images from japan store....


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Could anyone who has handled both the SPB14x and SPB18x give a comparison of the fit and finish? I have not been able to experience either of these in my own hands. In pictures the 14x seems to have a more tool watch aesthetic and the 18x seems to have a more refined and polished aesthetic. Not sure if that is correct. Thx


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

I’m interested to see these in the flesh as well. May be an unpopular opinion, and I admittedly only had my hands on the SPB147 for a few minutes, but it didn’t seem to have the same level of finish as the MM200s or SBDC/62mas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

inspectorj28 said:


> I'm interested to see these in the flesh as well. May be an unpopular opinion, and I admittedly only had my hands on the SPB147 for a few minutes, but it didn't seem to have the same level of finish as the MM200s or SBDC/62mas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From videos the SPB14x seems to have a basic brush finish. The SPB18x seems to have a Junior Zuratsu finish similar to the MM300. Also the bracelet fit seems a little looser on the 14x. Hoping these show up in my area soon between Thanksgiving and Easter holiday sales.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

inspectorj28 said:


> I'm interested to see these in the flesh as well. May be an unpopular opinion, and I admittedly only had my hands on the SPB147 for a few minutes, but it didn't seem to have the same level of finish as the MM200s or SBDC/62mas.


For $1,200, I hope you're wrong. Gonna have go get up to Little Treasury to get some hands-on time.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> From videos the SPB14x seems to have a basic brush finish. The SPB18x seems to have a Junior Zuratsu finish similar to the MM300. Also the bracelet fit seems a little looser on the 14x. Hoping these show up in my area soon between Thanksgiving and Easter holiday sales.


The finish on the SPB14x is identical to the older SPB051/53. The same high-polish line, fine-grain brushing down the side and circular brushing on the top. I've had them both under a loupe. The casebacks are identical, as is the undersize treatment. The 051/053 possibly seems more aggressive and glinty because there's moar of it, and there's that almost backlit bezel. The 14x range has that smaller, fatter, matt bezel that doesn't catch the eye.

However. Seiko does not claim to apply Zaratsu finishing to any range except the more expensive divers, and GS of course. The word is whispered knowingly around the watch world as a sort of shibboleth, but according to Seiko, none of these mid-priced dive watches have Zaratsu-polished lines, only the same kind of polishing treatment applied to any number of other watches.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

At first these read like the perfect watch on paper, but the more I look the more I find things I dislike (and I can even live with the weird lume marker at 3).
What bothers me the most is the step down of the case between the lugs. I think it looks weird - definitely with the bracelet. Who knows how it will look on a rubber strap. Would like to see a picture of it on the MM300 rubber. Might swing me in the other direction again...


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

One-Seventy said:


> ....However. Seiko does not claim to apply Zaratsu finishing to any range except the more expensive divers, and GS of course. The word is whispered knowingly around the watch world as a sort of shibboleth, but according to Seiko, none of these mid-priced dive watches have Zaratsu-polished lines, only the same kind of polishing treatment applied to any number of other watches.


That's not quite correct... unless the person running their official IG account is misinformed -










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> The finish on the SPB14x is identical to the older SPB051/53. The same high-polish line, fine-grain brushing down the side and circular brushing on the top. I've had them both under a loupe. The casebacks are identical, as is the undersize treatment. The 051/053 possibly seems more aggressive and glinty because there's moar of it, and there's that almost backlit bezel. The 14x range has that smaller, fatter, matt bezel that doesn't catch the eye.
> 
> However. Seiko does not claim to apply Zaratsu finishing to any range except the more expensive divers, and GS of course. The word is whispered knowingly around the watch world as a sort of shibboleth, but according to Seiko, none of these mid-priced dive watches have Zaratsu-polished lines, only the same kind of polishing treatment applied to any number of other watches.


Thanks man! The SPB18x looks to have MM300 level finishing and polishing from pictures and videos. Which is a step up. I am fairly certain those are Zaratsu. It would kinda make sense that Seiko would want to apprentice people on a lower line before they start working on Grand Seikos. But who knows?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Donerix said:


> At first these read like the perfect watch on paper, but the more I look the more I find things I dislike (and I can even live with the weird lume marker at 3).
> What bothers me the most is the step down of the case between the lugs. I think it looks weird - definitely with the bracelet. Who knows how it will look on a rubber strap. Would like to see a picture of it on the MM300 rubber. Might swing me in the other direction again...


Interesting, my sarb035 has this and it's one of my favorite things about the watch


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Interesting, my sarb035 has this and it's one of my favorite things about the watch


It's funny - that was one of the things on the SARB I couldn't get past once seen. Though as mentioned, a strap might make all the difference. Shame I never tried before I moved it on.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

konners said:


> It's funny - that was one of the things on the SARB I couldn't get past once seen. Though as mentioned, a strap might make all the difference. Shame I never tried before I moved it on.


Nah a strap just exacerbates it, if you don't like it I'm not sure there's any way to hide it unfortunately


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

I highly doubt it's actually zaratsu polished at this price-point.

I do think the finishing on these newer MM200s looks a bit sharper than the older versions. But I think that's because the newer MM200s have that brushed plane on the case sides to break up the polished surfaces. This makes a sharper and more contrasting separation between the polished case planes easier to achieve, rather than it being any appreciable increase in the finishing quality.

Meanwhile the older MM200s do not have that brushed plane, meaning the 2 polished surfaces on the case sides meet together. With that, it is much harder to create a sharp separation between both surfaces if both surfaces are polished.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> Interesting, my sarb035 has this and it's one of my favorite things about the watch


Maybe it's different once you hold it in your hand. I just wish they would stay closer to the original design of the 6159-7001 with it's "flatter looking" design. Really hoping for a poor man's SLA025


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

Not a very big fan of the dial on these new models. Does anyone have any thoughts on replacing the dial and chapter ring with the ones from the MM300?


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

Put a SS bezel on my gen 1 Sumo last year. Loving the similar look of the 185. Not sure it's worth the $1200 over what I've got, but very tempted.
I also have the Blue Hole and love it, curious to see how this one compares. 
Dave


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Just arrived - UK ADs have these in stock - quick pic and thoughts later when I can.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> Just arrived - UK ADs have these in stock - quick pic and thoughts later when I can.
> 
> View attachment 15566226
> 
> ...


Oh you tease!!!!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> You can't add it to your cart yet but I see it up on the site for Exquisite Timepieces. It might also be worth keeping an eye on Carat & Co. Sometimes they have Seiko pre-orders up on their site before other retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Carat & Co site now says "Coming December 2020" but also says you can contact them to pre-order.









Prospex SPB185 1968 Reinterpretation Diver


Features: Hours, minutes & seconds Date window at 3 o’clock Uni-directional rotating bezel Screw down crown at 4 o'clock Contemporary reinterpretation of Seiko’s 1968 Diver’s Watch Specifications: Gender: Gents Movement: Seiko Automatic Caliber 6R35 Power Reserve: 70 hoursFrequency: 21,600...




www.caratco.com


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Joll71 said:


> Just arrived - UK ADs have these in stock - quick pic and thoughts later when I can.
> 
> View attachment 15566226
> 
> ...


What about the blue?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> Just arrived - UK ADs have these in stock - quick pic and thoughts later when I can.
> 
> View attachment 15566226
> 
> ...


Thanks.

1 could you compare and contrast the fit and finishing of the sbdc061 to the spb185?
2 do the 185 and 187 both have the lume at 3:00?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> Oh you tease!!!!


 Of course it was going to arrive on a day I was homeschooling the kids!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Dopamina said:


> What about the blue?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Despite a 20% discount, I didn't buy both!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 1 could you compare and contrast the fit and finishing of the sbdc061 to the spb185?
> 2 do the 185 and 187 both have the lume at 3:00?


1. The finishing is pretty much the same, perhaps a little sharper. 
2. They both have the lume at 3


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> Despite a 20% discount, I didn't buy both!


20% from UK ADs already???


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I like the watch, but... I don't love it. There's always a sense of anticlimax after waiting so long - 6 months - for a watch to finally show up, and I've been a one-watch guy for the last couple of years so the comparison is immediately with my 077. Is it better? In some ways, yes - it is smaller, and the pop of red on the seconds hand is great. The handset is nice too.

But there are things I don't like. I don't like the lack of a chapter ring. The steel rehaut is clumsy to my eyes. Seiko has slimmed down the case, and you really notice the missing 2mm, which is great, but I think they have narrowed too much the brushed top lugs. This makes the watch seem a bit too 'dial-y', almost like a skin diver style. The polished flanks of the case are so shiny that they disappear, or, catch the light and seem blingy.

I was looking for something less refined than the 077, more tool watch, and I'm not sure the 185 is it. But then, when I consider it on its own, it is a fabulous watch. A really great size, a really solid and crisp build, great dial and handset - and the steel bezel insert is fantastic. I'm sure that if I was to wear it non-stop for a couple of weeks I'd love it. More pics tomorrow in daylight!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> 20% from UK ADs already???


I got a black friday deal so good timing!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

And that lume at 3 - I think it looks fine, it fits with the dial well and balances it out. But it's so tiny that the actual glow it gives in the dark is barely perceptible!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Joll71 said:


> but I think they have narrowed too much the brushed top lugs. This makes the watch seem a bit too 'dial-y', almost like a skin diver style.


I was afraid of that. The stargate is just like that. I love the stargate, however.

How about the lug to lug distance? It seems smaller than the 077. Is it?

Congrats on the new watch!

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Joll71 said:


> I got a black friday deal so good timing!


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

@Joll71 wow, thank you for the pictures!

I got the 097, but the lug to lug is about 2mm to much, this seems like a much better fit on my girly wrist.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Dopamina said:


> I was afraid of that. The stargate is just like that. I love the stargate, however.
> 
> How about the lug to lug distance? It seems smaller than the 077. Is it?
> 
> ...


Sim, the lug to lug is smaller - 48.8 instead of 51 - and it looks and feels noticeably smaller. The case is narrower across the shoulders as well as the middle, so overall the package really is a smaller one. I wasn't sure that 42 instead of 44 on this style of case - which wears small anyway - would make much of a difference, but it does. This new design looks thicker though, although it isn't - a combination of the new flanks design and the bezel being squarer - the 077 bezel slopes, and disappears into the case which makes it look thinner.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Luftwaffel said:


> @Joll71 wow, thank you for the pictures!
> 
> I got the 097, but the lug to lug is about 2mm to much, this seems like a much better fit on my girly wrist.


This new style feels noticeably smaller than the MM200s.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> This new style feels noticeably smaller than the MM200s.


Thanks for your photos and thoughts, keep them coming. I have an MM200 PADI and an SBDC061. You have mentioned that the case feels smaller than the regular MM200. Do you think it would feel similar to an SKX? The case is 42mm, but what is the bezel diameter?


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Techme said:


> Thanks for your photos and thoughts, keep them coming. I have an MM200 PADI and an SBDC061. You have mentioned that the case feels smaller than the regular MM200. Do you think it would feel similar to an SKX? The case is 42mm, but what is the bezel diameter?


Bezel is 40.5mm

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Techme said:


> Thanks for your photos and thoughts, keep them coming. I have an MM200 PADI and an SBDC061. You have mentioned that the case feels smaller than the regular MM200. Do you think it would feel similar to an SKX? The case is 42mm, but what is the bezel diameter?


I've not handled an SKX, but from what I've seen of them I reckon the 185/7 is very similar but with a longer L2L.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

UK folks - Hillier still have 20% off, and most UK ADs will price match that deal. Also, Goldsmiths code WATCH20 seems to always work for 20% off.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> UK folks - Hillier still have 20% off, and most UK ADs will price match that deal. Also, Goldsmiths code WATCH20 seems to always work for 20% off.


Thanks for the links. Would be really interested in your comparisons with the older mm200, I have one and I'm considering the 187


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the watch I’ve been waiting for - MM300 case but at smaller dimensions. But something just isn’t clicking for me. I don’t know if it’s the lack of a black on black offering, or if it’s the asymmetry of the dial (both the lume pip at 3 and the word “Japan” between 7 and 8). Will have to see what these look like in person.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> Thanks for the links. Would be really interested in your comparisons with the older mm200, I have one and I'm considering the 187


I prefer the MM200. I love their case styling - the flaring case sides meeting in a point that floats on the wrist, the lugs curving up to hide and protect the outer edges of the bezel, the wide open dial with massive lume plots, the arrow hands (yes!) - it's a beautiful updating of the 6159.

The 185/7 are more like the MM300, with the blocky lugs and flat band down the case sides, and the bezel sitting on top. The dial is smaller, as are the lume plots (more on that in a minute). The finishing is a bit crisper than on the 077 et al, and a step up too from the 051 - with which it shares the brushed band between two polished surfaces on the sides. I think Seiko has shaved off too much in the lugs - the brushed tops are too narrow, and the polished slope below is too big. It makes the watch seem smaller, as the polished flanks tend to disappear, but in doing so it loses some of that 6159 / MM300 shape - the case shape is still there, but less visible. It's a very shiny watch.

Some pics:


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

This is a really fantastic watch, so don't listen too much to my comparisons to the MM200 - I just happen to prefer the older style. But this new model is, as I hope you can see from the pictures, considerably smaller than the 077 and its pals, and a lovely watch in its own right.


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

Joll71 said:


> This is a really fantastic watch, so don't listen too much to my comparisons to the MM200 - I just happen to prefer the older style. But this now model is, as I hope you can see from the pictures, considerably smaller than the 077 and its pals, and a lovely watch in its own right.


Thanks so much for the great comparison and wrist shots! The 185 really does have a lovely shape that seems to hug the wrist, but does seem to sit a little taller and more "toolish" than the 077. Out of curiosity, what's your wrist size? Do you happen to have an SKX007 for size comparison?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Ah yes, lume plots... Look away now, lume fans - the plots are too small. The 077 is an unfair comparison, I know, but below are pics of both after a quick blast from an LED bulb, followed by another pic 20 mins later. The 187 was still perfectly legible several hours later at 6am, but it suffers by having such small plots. It's quite like my SNE498 solar golden tuna.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

ramblin_wreck08 said:


> Thanks so much for the great comparison and wrist shots! The 185 really does have a lovely shape that seems to hug the wrist, but does seem to sit a little taller and more "toolish" than the 077. Out of curiosity, what's your wrist size? Do you happen to have an SKX007 for size comparison?


Wrist is around 7", and sorry, I don't have an SKX. The 185 does hug the wrist really nicely, and the lugs have pronounced downward curve to them. The thicker lugs with the wide polished section make it seem taller, as does its straight-up bezel.


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

Joll71 said:


> Wrist is around 7", and sorry, I don't have an SKX. The 185 does hug the wrist really nicely, and the lugs have pronounced downward curve to them. The thicker lugs with the wide polished section make it seem taller, as does its straight-up bezel.


Thanks so much! The watch does appear much more beautiful and full of character in your wrist shots than it does in the factory photos. Your 7" wrist gives me hope it would look equally as brilliant and at home on my 6.5" wrist. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

ramblin_wreck08 said:


> Thanks so much! The watch does appear much more beautiful and full of character in your wrist shots than it does in the factory photos. Your 7" wrist gives me hope it would look equally as brilliant and at home on my 6.5" wrist. Thanks again for sharing!


A decent wrist shot is hard to take, because most people see your watch - if they notice it at all, 99.9% don't - against your body. There's plenty of room on my wrist for these, so you'll be fine.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

I noticed that the new Willard and SPB14x have lower quality lume than older models like the Turtle, Sumo, or 077. I had the SPB151 Willard and was very disappointed by the lume.



Joll71 said:


> Ah yes, lume plots... Look away now, lume fans - the plots are too small. The 077 is an unfair comparison, I know, but below are pics of both after a quick blast from an LED bulb, followed by another pic 20 mins later. The 187 was still perfectly legible several hours later at 6am, but it suffers by having such small plots. It's quite like my SNE498 solar golden tuna.
> 
> View attachment 15568003
> 
> ...


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on the "MM200" SPB187, love it, sunburst blue dial and the handsets (much prefer them over the arrow), used to have a green 3rd generation Sumo but too large for me, I feel this one will be perfect!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

tallguy09 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the "MM200" SPB187, love it, sunburst blue dial and the handsets (much prefer them over the arrow), used to have a green 3rd generation Sumo but too large for me, I feel this one will be perfect!
> View attachment 15568295


Congrats on this beauty. This would be my choice. More photos, please.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Someone called Sishi101 posted these on a TZUK thread, great pictures of the 187 dial. Looks like a lovely blue.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Dials looks better in the real pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

These look absolutely fantastic. I love the MM300, but just can't wear one comfortably due to the size... I think this will be a sweet spot for a lot of us. Really looking forward to trying it out.

I was initially sold on the black dial, but just can't get over the steel bezel look, somehow it masks the shape of the case and doesn't quite look right. So it's going to be a blue dial for me.

Those lucky enough to pick one up early, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

@Joll71 you sir are a rockstar, thanks for the pics and comparisons amigo.
I also prefer the mm200 but that spb185 is a damn good looking watch. The size looks awesome and I dig the 3 o'clock lume plot. Liked them on the 1st Tudor Pelagos version as well.

Not really a fan of the blue version, that shade of blue looks too much like a "dress watch blue". 
Still a pretty good looking watch though.

I also hope to see a black dial/black bezel version.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

Iron swan said:


> that shade of blue looks too much like a "dress watch blue".
> Still a pretty good looking watch though.


That's a great way to describe it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

They better get a lot of black bezel inserts ready for the 185 ....


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> Not really a fan of the blue version, that shade of blue looks too much like a "dress watch blue".


While I do agree that black / black would be my first choice, I'm actually looking forward to a watch that has a dial with a bit more personality than some of my more austere monochromatic tool divers. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

@Joll71 thanks for all the pics and observations. Have you tried it on different straps yet?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Silvek said:


> These look absolutely fantastic. I love the MM300, but just can't wear one comfortably due to the size... I think this will be a sweet spot for a lot of us. Really looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> I was initially sold on the black dial, but just can't get over the steel bezel look, somehow it masks the shape of the case and doesn't quite look right. So it's going to be a blue dial for me.
> 
> Those lucky enough to pick one up early, keep the pictures coming!


I'm really happy with my 185, but you are right that the steel bezel insert is so eye catching that the rest of the case recedes somewhat. A black bezel would emphasise the case more, and be more harmonious.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Wonder if there are any aftermarket bezel inserts that would fit?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Iron swan said:


> @Joll71 you sir are a rockstar, thanks for the pics and comparisons amigo.
> I also prefer the mm200 but that spb185 is a damn good looking watch. The size looks awesome and I dig the 3 o'clock lume plot. Liked them on the 1st Tudor Pelagos version as well.
> 
> Not really a fan of the blue version, that shade of blue looks too much like a "dress watch blue".
> ...


Thanks pal! I very much enjoyed adding my thoughts to the leaks thread you started all those weeks ago!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> @Joll71 thanks for all the pics and observations. Have you tried it on different straps yet?


Afraid not. I used to have a couple of 20mm rubber straps but I sold them! I never liked the MM200 on rubber, it didn't look right to me - the lugs were too long and I didn't like the gap between case and strap. These have shorter lugs so it might look good. I'll probably get a Zuludiver waffle at some point to try.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

The pics do look good. I’m also firmly in the waiting for a black bezel insert to come out camp. Not feeling the blue dial, or the steel insert on the black one, but everything else about the watch looks just about perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

A 187 has already made an appearance on the 'bay (not me) owner preferring his 147.
I'm holding out for black/black as, and it may be my eye's, the blue seems to have a purple hue to it.


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 15567976
> 
> 
> View attachment 15567977
> ...


Interesting, I kinda prefer the old case as well, looks thinner.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> A 187 has already made an appearance on the 'bay (not me) owner preferring his 147.
> I'm holding out for black/black as, and it may be my eye's, the blue seems to have a purple hue to it.


Could just buy an insert


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ryan1881 said:


> Could just buy an insert


From where ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

J_Aquino said:


> Interesting, I kinda prefer the old case as well, looks thinner.


Interestingly, the SPB18x series (MM42?) is supposedly thinner than then current MM200s, 12.45mm vs. 13.1mm (according to seikoluxe.com).

I always viewed the perceived thinness of the MM200 as a deviation from the MM300 in look, and I wonder if this is an attempt to bring the proportions closer in line with the bigger brother.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Could just buy an insert


Where from?


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> Where from?


Maybe a good place to start would be to reach out to the folks who have already modded these cases? eg. SeikoFriends from the _Leaked_ New SPB185 & SPB187 divers thread, 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Another side profile shot from the TZ-UK forums. How in the world is this 12.5mm?










@Joll71 I don't suppose you've had a chance to actually measure the thickness?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Silvek said:


> Another side profile shot from the TZ-UK forums. How in the world is this 12.5mm?
> 
> View attachment 15570580
> 
> ...


No I haven't measured the thickness - but it looks the same thickness as the mm 200. It just LOOKS thicker because of the design - blocky lugs, narrower shoulders, flat case sides, the way the bezel sits on top of the case, the shorter L2L. All adding up to an optical illusion that it is thicker.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> No I haven't measured the thickness - but it looks the same thickness as the mm 200. It just LOOKS thicker because of the design - blocky lugs, narrower shoulders, flat case sides, the way the bezel sits on top of the case, the shorter L2L. All adding up to an optical illusion that it is thicker.


Thanks for the additional details... this is what I expected, but it's good to get confirmation from an actual owner.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I’ve not mentioned the new finish on these - the old leaks called it a ‘satin’ finish which is a good description. The brushing on the lugs is straight not circular and the overall finish is smoother than the 077 and 053- on those the diashield coat was slightly grey and streaky in appearance and a bit ‘sticky’. The finish on the 185 is smoother and lighter and a bit more reflective. It’s not a big change and I suspect most won’t notice the difference.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Silvek said:


> Another side profile shot from the TZ-UK forums. How in the world is this 12.5mm?
> 
> View attachment 15570580
> 
> ...


Very nice design there. Closer to the MM 300 than the previous mm200 models.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Got mines today, Finishing is great on it wears perfect.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Got mines today, Finishing is great on it wears perfect.


Congratulations, looks great! Now let's see it on some other straps. 😉


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

Ryan1881 said:


> View attachment 15571436
> 
> 
> Got mines today, Finishing is great on it wears perfect.


Looks good. That one would be my choice as well.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Silvek said:


> Congratulations, looks great! Now let's see it on some other straps. 😉


What's the lug width 20mm? I have some tropic straps and NATO's that size but I do like the bracelet and I will probably keep it on it.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Going for 20% off already on Watcho in the UK if anybody is after one.









Seiko Prospex MM200 1968 6159 Re-Issue Automatic Diver's Sapphire Watch SPB185J1


Seiko SPB185J1: Seiko 6159 MM300 Reissue Watch. Inspired by the 1968 300 metres diver's watch. Sapphire crystal. Automatic watch. 6R35 Calibre with 24 jewels.Case size: 42mm. 200 metres diver's watch.




www.watcho.co.uk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> Going for 20% off already on Watcho in the UK if anybody is after one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that the 185 (silver bezel) has a 5% greater discount than the 187 (black bezel)


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The 187 seems to be the most popular one and is selling more going off opinion on this forum. I guess they've realised that.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Can we see a picture on a rubber strap please. I think the MM300 strap might look great...


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd also like to know if the bracelet fits the MM300 well.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> Going for 20% off already on Watcho in the UK if anybody is after one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW, when I contacted an AD in the UK, they mentioned that Seiko was restricting their ability to ship the SPB18x series outside the EU... so those in the US may need to wait until it's available here in a few weeks (hopefully).


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> What's the lug width 20mm? I have some tropic straps and NATO's that size but I do like the bracelet and I will probably keep it on it.


Yup, 20mm from what I understand, so should fit a wide range of straps most people have lying around.

I'm not convinced by the NATO combination with this case shape, but imagine that a good rubber waffle or tropic strap would be killer.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_I wonder what other dial colours Seiko will release in the future....hopefully a white!_


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Going for 20% off already on Watcho in the UK if anybody is after one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! 
Just ordered both for a bezel swaparoo. We'll see if they actually ship it to the US tho.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

TinyHippo said:


> _I wonder what other dial colours Seiko will release in the future....hopefully a white!_


I think I recall reading that a green variant, an LE if memory serves, would be forthcoming in the spring.

White would indeed be interesting.

I seem to be gravitating toward the 187, but I want to check it out at an AD first.

I have doubts whether I could be patient enough to see what eventually unfolds as to additional color ways 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

I was thinking long and hard about the black vs blue dial and the bezel colors...but since I do not touch my watches (modifications) it was an easy choice for me in the end.
Too many black dials...both in green would have been cool but for the lack of that its the blue dial/black bezel 4me.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> I think I recall reading that a green variant, an LE if memory serves, would be forthcoming in the spring.


That is the colorway I am waiting to see. As far as I know, this remains the only leaked image:










That being said, this comparison really highlights how naked the date window looks on these:



Joll71 said:


> Just arrived - UK ADs have these in stock - quick pic and thoughts later when I can.
> 
> View attachment 15566226
> 
> ...


Oh well - still can't wait to see them in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

wildenkidu said:


> That is the colorway I am waiting to see. As far as I know, this remains the only leaked image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The leaked picture looks sketchy...in my case I wish they would eliminate all date windows, I never look at them and they are never set


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

The green is LE, with a gold seconds hand, coming in March. SPB207.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looks good on a waffle, and the blue looks great! I think these shorter lugs will work well with rubber straps. (Pics pinched from an ebay listing.)


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> Looks good on a waffle, and the blue looks great! I think these shorter lugs will work well with rubber straps. (Pics pinched from an ebay listing.)
> 
> View attachment 15573786
> 
> ...


Oh good grief, this is tempting. I'm still seeing BF offers for 20% off to push me over the line


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

The more time I spend with the 185 the more I think - damn, this is a bloody lovely little watch.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Was rather tempted by that listed one myself, but something else came along and I couldn't go for both  The 187 is still solidly on my want list though!


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Can confirm that Watcho UK will deliver to the US!
I placed my order yesterday and just received a DHL tracking #, so it should be arriving this week.

Great price with the 15/20% promo code too.

I bought both to do a bezel swap, if anyone wants to buy a blue/steel, hit me up. 









Seiko Prospex MM200 1968 6159 Re-Issue Automatic Diver's Sapphire Watch SPB185J1


Seiko SPB185J1: Seiko 6159 MM300 Reissue Watch. Inspired by the 1968 300 metres diver's watch. Sapphire crystal. Automatic watch. 6R35 Calibre with 24 jewels.Case size: 42mm. 200 metres diver's watch.




us-watcho.glopalstore.com


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jmai said:


> Can confirm that Watcho UK will deliver to the US!
> I placed my order yesterday and just received a DHL tracking #, so it should be arriving this week.
> 
> Great price with the 15/20% promo code too.
> ...


It didn't actually cost $1413.41 minus 20%, did it?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> It didn't actually cost $1413.41 minus 20%, did it?


Yup, my total came out to $1,200 for the 187 and $1,130 for the 185. The only quirk was that I had to order the watches separately since the website only allows for 1 promo code used at a time. So I did have to pay the $13 ship cost twice, but not really a big deal.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jmai said:


> Yup, my total came out to $1,200 for the 187 and $1,130 for the 185. The only quirk was that I had to order the watches separately since the website only allows for 1 promo code used at a time. So I did have to pay the $13 ship cost twice, but not really a big deal.


$1413.41 is a conversion of the UK price that includes 20% VAT though, so you've paid an extra 20% that you shouldn't have to. US full retail price is $1200. Will you have to pay any import duty etc. on it too?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> $1413.41 is a conversion of the UK price that includes 20% VAT though, so you've paid an extra 20% that you shouldn't have to.


$1200 is what the US domestic price will be though, so I didn't pay any extra per se. I'm aware the "discount" didn't really discount anything for a US buyer, but the $1130 for the 185 is however a good price/discount and less than what the US price will be. Of course, I could ask watcho about a VAT refund, but would rather not lest any questions be raised about them shipping to the US (when they shouldn't be).


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> US full retail price is $1200. Will you have to pay any import duty etc. on it too?


Yeah I expect these to not have any discounts off the full retail price for a long while, so I think I paid the right price, with an extra 5% discount on the 185.

I never get hit with import duties with DHL either, so I'm good there.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jmai said:


> Yeah I expect these to not have any discounts off the full retail price for a long while, so I think I paid the right price, with an extra 5% discount on the 185.
> 
> I never get hit with import duties with DHL either, so I'm good there.


Good, hopefully not after already paying 20% VAT. Do you really think they won't discount these quickly in the States like they have here? Tbh I'm surprised by such a big discount instantly. I don't know if it's just because of Black Friday, or these kind of discounts will continue. A couple of sites have both of them at 20% off already. I would've expected them to maybe give 10% off max since they're so new.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Good, hopefully not after already paying 20% VAT. Do you really think they won't discount these quickly in the States like they have here? Tbh I'm surprised by such a big discount instantly. I don't know if it's just because of Black Friday, or these kind of discounts will continue. A couple of sites have both of them at 20% off already. I would've expected them to maybe give 10% off max since they're so new.


I think pricing and discounts are different situations for US/UK and can't really be compared directly. From a US buyer's perspective though, for the past year or so, all of the popular new Seiko releases have stayed consistently at full US retail (New Willard, 62Mas, etc) with no meaningful discounts, especially something as massive as 20%.

The US/UK difference could explain why you have the 20% off. Perhaps something to do with bringing the price down to parity with the US. For me, the 20/15% essentially was the VAT refund, plus a 5% on top for the 185.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

jmai said:


> I think pricing and discounts are different situations for US/UK and can't really be compared directly. From a US buyer's perspective though, for the past year or so, all of the popular new Seiko releases have stayed consistently at full US retail (New Willard, 62Mas, etc) with no meaningful discounts, especially something as massive as 20%.
> 
> The US/UK difference could explain why you have the 20% off. Perhaps something to do with bringing the price down to parity with the US. For me, the 20/15% essentially was the VAT refund, plus a 5% on top for the 185.


[/QUOTE]

I agree. The 20% discount is basically a backdoor way of refunding the VAT. It brings the price down to USA MSRP. Clever move. As you mentioned, in the US the ADs are really slow on discounting these mid tier models above $1000. They are popular models and the ADs have to wait several months to get re-stocked. So there is no incentive to discount. They also don't have to worry about competition from Macy, Kohls, or JC Penney. Those stores only carry Seiko 5s, Turtles, and Samurais.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> I agree. The 20% discount is basically a backdoor way of refunding the VAT. It brings the price down to USA MSRP. Clever move. As you mentioned, in the US the ADs are really slow on discounting these mid tier models above $1000. They are popular models and the ADs have to wait several months to get re-stocked. So there is no incentive to discount. They also don't have to worry about competition from Macy, Kohls, or JC Penney. Those stores only carry Seiko 5s, Turtles, and Samurais.


Yeah, not just US though. I see other markets markets not having much in the way of discounts either. Gnomon, Seiya, etc. Always near full retail, often sold out. The UK is a special case I think. The VAT is outrageous from what I can tell!


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Loving the 187...will post more pics in daylight but a day on the wrist and I am smitten.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

glam1 said:


> View attachment 15574542
> Mm
> 
> Loving the 187...will post more pics in daylight but a day on the wrist and I am smitten.


 Nice. The fit looks good, wrist size please? More photos would be great. I've had one ready to check out twice today but not done it yet. Not enough photos to help me decide if it's for me. All my other watches are black with one silver so a nice blue would be a bit of colour.


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Bugster said:


> Nice. The fit looks good, wrist size please? More photos would be great. I've had one ready to check out twice today but not done it yet. Not enough photos to help me decide if it's for me. All my other watches are black with one silver so a nice blue would be a bit of colour.


7in wrist and I was surprised at just how comfortable the watch is to wear. I love my spb143 which has a smaller footprint and wears well but I have got to say that the 187 hugs the wrist so nicely.
Will get more pics up and check timekeeping over the next few days....for me I think this is the baby mm300 I have been waiting for.


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

glam1 said:


> 7in wrist and I was surprised at just how comfortable the watch is to wear. I love my spb143 which has a smaller footprint and wears well but I have got to say that the 187 hugs the wrist so nicely.
> Will get more pics up and check timekeeping over the next few days....for me I think this is the baby mm300 I have been waiting for.


Looks good. My wrist is a little slimmer at around 6.75. Seems to have a nice curve to the case. Will be keeping an eye out for updates and photos


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow, love the additional pictures guys. Keep them coming.

And the SPB187 certainly looks great on a waffle.

This thread is certainly heating up... I think Seiko may have another hit on their hands.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone else got these gaps between the end links and the case?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> Anyone else got these gaps between the end links and the case?


Yes, though not quite as wide as yours.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

jmai said:


> Yeah, not just US though. I see other markets markets not having much in the way of discounts either. Gnomon, Seiya, etc. Always near full retail, often sold out. The UK is a special case I think. The VAT is outrageous from what I can tell!


You should definitely ask for a VAT refund. They're not allowed to charge VAT on sales to the US.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> You should definitely ask for a VAT refund. They're not allowed to charge VAT on sales to the US.


There is no VAT charge. It's a US price on a US portion of the website.


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Ryan1881 said:


> View attachment 15575150
> 
> 
> Anyone else got these gaps between the end links and the case?


Yes...they all have that...bit of a random finishing choice but I don't even notice it...might annoy some folks though


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

I was worried that the bezel would be too shiny and 'blingy'...no worries there as it sometimes catches the light but generally looks more matt in every day wear. The blue dial also catches light well but looks blue matt to black in different conditions.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

jmai said:


> There is no VAT charge. It's a US price on a US portion of the website.


Aah, right. Thanks for clearing that up for me, thought they were being naughty.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

glam1 said:


> View attachment 15575382
> 
> I was worried that the bezel would be too shiny and 'blingy'...no worries there as it sometimes catches the light but generally looks more matt in every day wear. The blue dial also catches light well but looks blue matt to black in different conditions.


That blue is lovely. Dark with a hint of grey in there. I used to have the 053 and loved the blue bezel but never really got on with the dial.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

There are enough links to wear the bracelet as a bracelet


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Doesn't anybody have some nice rubber straps to mount, so we can all see what it looks like ... I saw the waffle strap, but it would be nice to see some other options. The MM300 strap should look pretty good on it..... hint


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Donerix said:


> Doesn't anybody have some nice rubber straps to mount, so we can all see what it looks like ... I saw the waffle strap, but it would be nice to see some other options. The MM300 strap should look pretty good on it..... hint


I got ya broseph


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

Man those are some beefy lugs


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

What is the bezel insert made of on the blue dial (not the stainless steel insert)? It looks like the numerals are engraved and painted in. It looks like a ceramic insert, but I expect it’s just a polished/painted aluminum or stainless steel insert?


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

hairy said:


> I got ya broseph
> View attachment 15576402


Thank you. Nice strap. Christopher Ward?


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

J_Aquino said:


> Man those are some beefy lugs


Yes. A thick rubber should fill those in nicely


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Mine are arriving tomorrow so I’ll be posting up photos of the bezel swap and on various straps!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Does the crystal stand above the bezel? It looks like it has quite the prominent boxed edge.



Joll71 said:


> View attachment 15576938
> 
> 
> View attachment 15576939


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Ginseng108 said:


> Does the crystal stand above the bezel? It looks like it has quite the prominent boxed edge.


It looks like it is going to be raised, but actually it is flush with the inner edge of the bezel, which has a slope to it.

EDIT: Actually, I think it's proud by about 0.1mm.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Donerix said:


> Thank you. Nice strap. Christopher Ward?


Yes sir, the new slim version. I have the old thicker version I could try too, but it was never comfortable for me on the 38mm Mk3.


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

SPB187 on a Barton silicone elite strap.
This watch wears so well that I think it will be a definite strap monster. Three days in and averaging +7 a day. My SPB143 took a few days to settle down when I bought it and is now sitting at +/- 2 after a few months...so it will be interesting to see how the same movement fares in this watch. I have been toying with the idea of a youtube channel for a while and this watch has inspired me to kick it off...so hopefully a review up in the next week or so


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

Has anyone measured the bezel insert yet to see if 3rd party SKX or other inserts would fit? Sorry if it's been posted already and I missed it. Thx


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Do either of the two references feature the half brushed half polished handset à la SPB143, 153 etc?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

konners said:


> Do either of the two references feature the half brushed half polished handset à la SPB143, 153 etc?


Yes my 185 is half brushed and polished on the hands.


----------



## yokied (Jan 7, 2017)

glam1 said:


> SPB187 on a Barton silicone elite strap.


Nice pics, thanks. I wear my MM200s on the same Barton straps and they weigh 104g. I'm curious how much the weight saving is with these smaller MM200s.

I'm curious about how these develop, movement-wise. I've found the 6R15s get more accurate with plenty of robust use. They take a while to warm up but end up running close to even (+/- 2s/day) when on the wrist for at least 12hrs of decent use per day, for weeks at a time.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Tonight's gonna be a fun night!


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

So emailed a few places asking them to ask Seiko if they could purchase a replacement black bezel insert for my 187(Ahem) 185, But they are not selling the bezel inserts at all, You have to send the watch in. I will have to also buy a 187 now to switch the bezel inserts over. 😒


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ryan1881 said:


> So emailed a few places asking them to ask Seiko if they could purchase a replacement black bezel insert for my 187(Ahem) 185, But they are not selling the bezel inserts at all, You have to send the watch in. I will have to also buy a 187 now to switch the bezel inserts over. 😒


Personally I would buy or wait till you find the watch you like, doesn't seem to make much sense to buy two matches, or maybe it does?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

tallguy09 said:


> Personally I would buy or wait till you find the watch you like, doesn't seem to make much sense to buy two matches, or maybe it does?


No no, I love the watch itself, I just wish there was a black bezel for it as I'd prefer that, But I still like the SS bezel, I wouldn't have two I'd sell the blue one with a SS bezel insert and keep the black for my 185.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> So emailed a few places asking them to ask Seiko if they could purchase a replacement black bezel insert for my 187(Ahem) 185, But they are not selling the bezel inserts at all, You have to send the watch in. I will have to also buy a 187 now to switch the bezel inserts over.


Companies should sell the watch with extra bezels with diferent inserts, tools and detailed instructions to switch them over. Perhaps figure out a better bezel assembly, easy to switch. Like those with extra watch bands.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> So emailed a few places asking them to ask Seiko if they could purchase a replacement black bezel insert for my 187(Ahem) 185, But they are not selling the bezel inserts at all, You have to send the watch in. I will have to also buy a 187 now to switch the bezel inserts over. 😒


I had the same response. I've also contacted some of the modders who posted pictures earlier on in the year about bezels and inserts. Bottom line: No.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

For anyone interested, here's actual measurements of the bezel insert. 38/30mm inner and outer

Side notes so far:

The steel bezel insert is THICC
The 185 bezel has a nicer bezel action than the 187. The 187 feels a little muffled and stiff.
Seiko QC is still bad in the $1k+ segment. My 187's bezel insert was severely misaligned. Pretty terrible for a $1k watch.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Got pic?


jmai said:


> Seiko QC is still bad in the $1k+ segment. My 187's bezel insert was severely misaligned. Pretty terrible for a $1k watch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The aftermarket bezels for the Omega Seamaster will be very close to fitting, 38mm x 30.7mm.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

You probably noticed it already, but the lume pip on the bezel is missing. I've had that happen to me once and it's a PITA to try to find in on any surface



jmai said:


> For anyone interested, here's actual measurements of the bezel insert. 38/30mm inner and outer
> 
> Side notes so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Ginseng108 said:


> Got pic?


In my haste, I did not take a photo unfortunately. But trust me, it was bad.



h_zee13 said:


> You probably noticed it already, but the lume pip on the bezel is missing. I've had that happen to me once and it's a PITA to try to find in on any surface


Yea I was taking it apart and had it safely on hand


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

jmai said:


> Tonight's gonna be a fun night!
> 
> View attachment 15578461


OK, stop torturing us and show us the final results. PLEASE


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Alright, got a bit of time away from work to take a few terrible photos. I'll post up more of my thoughts in a complete "review" when I have some time, with some better photos.

But in short, it's absolutely fantastic and my favorite Seiko release in a very long time.

In the modded configuration (really, it should have left the factory this way) it is at once a TRUE "baby" MM300 as well as being THE Seiko Submariner, because it wears very similar to a modern submariner.

I bought both with the intention of selling the blue/steel, but now that I have it on wrist, I'm just going to keep both. I've done a 180 and actually really am enjoying the blue/steel even more than the black/black. The black/black does do very well with FKM rubber straps though, and it'll likely stay on rubber.




























And some terrible photos in front of a very dirty mirror to show how it actually looks/wears on a 7.25" wrist


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's a couple on NATO as well (can you tell, I love emerald green)


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Very odd, That's the way they should have been, Blue with SS bezel and black on black.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Awesome! Thanks for the report!



jmai said:


> Here's a couple on NATO as well (can you tell, I love emerald green)
> 
> View attachment 15579475
> 
> ...


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Macro tease; the finishing is pretty strong.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

At first I thought the SS bezel was a bit SKX modish, but now I'm frothing over it.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> At first I thought the SS bezel was a bit SKX modish, but now I'm frothing over it.


that's what I was concerned about as well, but it's nothing like a cheap SKX mod part in person. The finish and quality is very similar to the SBBN033 Tuna bezel. The brushing and printing are very well applied.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Unbelievable but the silver/blue combo comes out as the winner for me here and I was sure the black/black version would be it. Seiko missed this one.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Guys I love this damn watch. So much it's disgusting.


----------



## phooey (Feb 5, 2014)

jmai said:


> Guys I love this damn watch. So much it's disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 15579860


Looks great. Any reason why you didnt swap the entire bezel assembly instead of switching just the inserts?


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Looks absolutely fantastic on Nato. 

I've caved... SPB187 on order. I can't wait!


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

phooey said:


> Looks great. Any reason why you didnt swap the entire bezel assembly instead of switching just the inserts?


Thanks, so actually the 187 bezel and insert assembly was swapped onto the 185 directly, I had to take apart the 185 bezel and insert because it was terribly misaligned.


----------



## phooey (Feb 5, 2014)

jmai said:


> Thanks, so actually the 187 bezel and insert assembly was swapped onto the 185 directly, I had to take apart the 185 bezel and insert because it was terribly misaligned.


Thanks! What part of the bezel is best to slip your tool under so the case is not scratched? And what tool did you use to get it off?


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

jmai said:


> Here's a couple on NATO as well (can you tell, I love emerald green)


BTW, I couldn't help but notice the Bentley Los Gatos t-shirt. Are you in the Bay Area?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

phooey said:


> Thanks! What part of the bezel is best to slip your tool under so the case is not scratched? And what tool did you use to get it off?


The bezel is actually nested into the case so you can only get under the bezel from the top or bottom lug areas. I used a thin and thick case back knife. Good luck - these are a beast to get off.



Silvek said:


> BTW, I couldn't help but notice the Bentley Los Gatos t-shirt. Are you in the Bay Area?


yup! San Jose


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Call me strange but I still like the non-mod blue/black version the best, sure Seiko will milk this theme, shooting color's in all directions


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Donerix said:


> Unbelievable but the silver/blue combo comes out as the winner for me here and I was sure the black/black version would be it. Seiko missed this one.


Nope. they just got alot of people to buy 2 watches!!! Devious bastardos. Ca-ching


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

jmai said:


> Guys I love this damn watch. So much it's disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 15579860


As we all suspected, the black/black looks superb. Why not make it like that Seiko?! Top effort, thanks for all of the photos and info 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

why do i have to have such small wrist!! I would love to get one of these


----------



## Simon-il (Nov 16, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> And as anybody who has an MM300 or "MM200" will know, those polished case edges are pretty much unnoticeable when wearing the watch, making it appear smaller than it really is.


Correct. I can confirm this since my 43.5mm spb083j wear smaller as a 42 mn i would say. Definitely not as big as you might think perfect for my 17cm (6.7inch) wrist. Really enjoying this piece if anyone is interested on how it looks on wrist i will post some pictures later.


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

tallguy09 said:


> Call me strange but I still like the non-mod blue/black version the best, sure Seiko will milk this theme, shooting color's in all directions


I really hope they do.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The black/black looks pretty mundane (and I have other B/B watches) but the steel/blue is outstanding.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I can see why Seiko went with the colourway they did for the 185 and 187 - the black/black is pretty underwhelming and doesn't really sing. The blue dial with the black bezel looks sharp, though. Looking forward to seeing more pics of these in the wild, so get shopping, people!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm going round and around in circles with this one; wait in hope for a black on black, opt for the blue, or stick with the versatility of the day to day skx mod.
Borrowed pic of the 187. The skx is mine.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> I'm going round and around in circles with this one; wait in hope for a black on black, opt for the blue, or stick with the versatility of the day to day skx mod.
> Borrowed pic of the 187. The skx is mine.
> 
> View attachment 15580666


The problem with waiting is that Seiko may never release a black/black... There isn't one in the 14x range, and somehow I can't see them releasing a black dial version next year. I hope I'm wrong for all you guys who want one, but I don't think they are going to do a black on black. I reckon Seiko are trying to mix things up a bit, and get away from the standard diver styles as they move upmarket and compete with the like of Oris and Rado.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I guess this is one of the downsides to Seiko's strategy of trickle feeding different colour schemes. A proportion of their client base is now sitting on the fence trying to second guess them. 

Of course, Seiko already produces a black dial version, and a black bezel, so they don't have to go back to the drawing board. Just put part A on assembly line B, and job done. Which is what they should have done in the first place, or not depending on your taste.


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> I'm going round and around in circles with this one; wait in hope for a black on black, opt for the blue, or stick with the versatility of the day to day skx mod.
> Borrowed pic of the 187. The skx is mine.
> 
> View attachment 15580666


I bought my first Seiko(SKX 171) in 2000 and loved it so much I started reading up on Seiko diver history - only to be smitten by the two main 60s divers - which I did not want to chase on the used market.
2020 - and we finally have the arrival of what I consider to be fantastic re-interpretations of both of my favourite 60s watches. The SPB143 and SPB187 are life keepers for me and I would go as far as to say that they are classic timepieces in their own right. Go for the SPB187 - you will not regret it


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Different insert and dial color combination makes the watch look smaller visualy. The insert is like an extension of the dial when the colors match. Large watches benefit of constrasting insert and dial colors imo. I had a blue sumo until last year with a black insert on. It looked smaller. I have a pepsi sumo in the mail, which I will do the same. 

The 187 does not seem to be big, however. 
I would like to know if the black and black 18x looks larger than the 187. 


Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Some more photos to help tempt all of you!


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ginseng108 said:


> The black/black looks pretty mundane (and I have other B/B watches) but the steel/blue is outstanding.


Agree, black/black looks boring to me, way too many watches that look just like that.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

noenmon said:


> I really hope they do.


Of course they will and soon they will be $800 or less, its always the same and that is OK.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 15580418


The Turtle showing what a fat blob it really is. Can't believe people think it wears small.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Has nobody got comparison photos with an MM300 yet? Curious to see what the size difference looks like.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> Has nobody got comparison photos with an MM300 yet? Curious to see what the size difference looks like.


And a side by side with a Sumo as well please.....


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

TinyHippo said:


> And a side by side with a Sumo as well please.....


Here you go:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CIYqxoyLSOv/


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Il Faraone said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIYqxoyLSOv/


Thanks for the quick response! Based on this pic and the one with the Turtle, this watch is on my radar.


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

TinyHippo said:


> Thanks for the quick response! Based on this pic and the one with the Turtle, this watch is on my radar.


You're welcome. Not my pics, just found them randomly on Instagram.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> I can see why Seiko went with the colourway they did for the 185 and 187 - the black/black is pretty underwhelming and doesn't really sing. The blue dial with the black bezel looks sharp, though. Looking forward to seeing more pics of these in the wild, so get shopping, people!


Current ETA for delivery is Monday. 🤞

Will blast this thread with pictures when I have it.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

jmai said:


> Some more photos to help tempt all of you!
> 
> View attachment 15581128


Interesting how the steel bezel makes the watch seem smaller (while making the bezel seem thicker)...


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

I have almost seen too many pictures already, beginning to lose interest....have a SPB187/SBDC127 on order....


----------



## csurja (Mar 17, 2012)

jmai said:


> For anyone interested, here's actual measurements of the bezel insert. 38/30mm inner and outer
> 
> Side notes so far:
> 
> ...


thanks much, i bought a digital caliper with 2 decimal resolution and was going to take the bezel and insert apart on Monday and then I found your post  Ow this is a flat 1mm insert, correct? I am still figuring out how to source a fitting ceramic or glossy steel insert without buying the 187 for a bezel/insert swap


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

csurja said:


> thanks much, i bought a digital caliper with 2 decimal resolution and was going to take the bezel and insert apart on Monday and then I found your post  Ow this is a flat 1mm insert, correct? I am still figuring out how to source a fitting ceramic or glossy steel insert without buying the 187 for a bezel/insert swap


Not sure if it's 1mm, but it is a very thick insert.

To be honest you'd have an easier time buying both watches to do the swap, and sell the 2nd watch. It's a hot item and you'll make all of most of your money back. And you'll have a factory insert that fits perfectly.


----------



## csurja (Mar 17, 2012)

jmai said:


> Not sure if it's 1mm, but it is a very thick insert.
> 
> To be honest you'd have an easier time buying both watches to do the swap, and sell the 2nd watch. It's a hot item and you'll make all of most of your money back. And you'll have a factory insert that fits perfectly.


i think you just said a true fact, will probably end up doing just that  thanks for your counsel bro


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'd happily consider a black/black if anyone's going down this route.


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

jmai said:


> To be honest you'd have an easier time buying both watches to do the swap, and sell the 2nd watch. It's a hot item and you'll make all of most of your money back. And you'll have a factory insert that fits perfectly.


It's more likely you realise that you just got four watches for the price of two and keep both.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

That is why companies should sell watches with additional bezels, say 3 or 4, just like those watches with several bands in the past. Kkkkkkk

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

noenmon said:


> It's more likely you realise that you just got four watches for the price of two and keep both.


Could also be that you realize that you just got four watches for the price of four, just saying, we tend to rationalize our watch purchases, I do


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Still no picture of the 187 on the MM300 rubber? Guys you are slouching this weekend 
Still think it would look great ......


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, but has anyone posted a side-by-side size comparison with an SKX007?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm kinda glad Seiko included the asymmetrical lume plot in the minute track at 3 o'clock. That nitpick and the price is just enough to put me off as otherwise it seems goldilocks - not too big or small, great handset, 70 hr PR, etc. 

However, future colors may win me over.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> I'm kinda glad Seiko included the asymmetrical lume plot in the minute track at 3 o'clock. That nitpick and the price is just enough to put me off as otherwise it seems goldilocks - not too big or small, great handset, 70 hr PR, etc.
> 
> However, future colors may win me over.


Hahahaha, I'm totally with you there! Money saved.

Some might call us "nitpicky", I call it watch OCD.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

tallguy09 said:


> I have almost seen too many pictures already, beginning to lose interest....have a SPB187/SBDC127 on order....


The internet does that - sensory saturation/overload. All available instantly.


----------



## aclaz (Aug 13, 2018)

SPB107 on the new MM200 crafterblue strap and SPB185
















Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

The eagle has landed. Bracelet resized and on wrist in record time.










I'll post a detailed update later, but initial thoughts:

The watch fits my wrist like a glove, and sits much better than the MM300 and previous MM200 models I've tried. It looks/feels like a 40mm watch.
I love the blue dial. It's very subtle in low light conditions, like a twilight sky before the moon has risen. I have yet to see it in sunshine.
The bracelet is good, seems of much better quality than I expected, but the stamped clasp is disappointing (if functional). The little diver's extension is neat.
It came in a pretty uninspired white Seiko box. Meh.
Overall, I love it.

I'll leave you all with one more shot showing off the curve of the case and bracelet. It's the usual Seiko black magic that makes the watch wear incredibly well.










I'll be pulling out misc straps from the drawer later tonight and see if I can capture a few additional shots.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

So far, I'm enjoying the watch on bracelet, but did get a chance to try on a couple rubber straps (generic FKM and Uncle Seiko Waffle).



















As you would expect the FKM was extremely comfortable and contoured well to the wrist... easily my favorite of the two, though the blue color may have swayed me as well. 










Others have mentioned this in the thread, but I can't express enough how well proportioned the watch is in person. I'm very impressed with the case design.

This is the size I wish the MM300 originally came in (IMO).


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Next to bigger brother, two very different takes on a 200m diver.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

For the first few days it ran +60 per day, but after keeping it wound and worn it's now settled down to +1 on the wrist. Delighted, to say the least.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

My resistance crumbled and I opted for the 187. It arrived earlier today.
Someone asked for picture comparisons with the skx, so here we are.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> My resistance crumbled and I opted for the 187. It arrived earlier today.
> Someone asked for picture comparisons with the skx, so here we are.
> 
> View attachment 15587356


Thanks, I was interested in the comparison. It could be the bracelet, but the SKX appears slightly larger.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I take back all I said about wanting a black/black 😂😂 The blue dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

On Blue Iso style strap.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 15587388
> 
> 
> View attachment 15587391


Thanks for posting those! Very interesting. In some ways, the SKX appears to wear larger, but overall they seem pretty comparable, aside from the SPB's slightly longer lug to lug.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> On Blue Iso style strap.


Looks good! Which strap, out of curiosity? I have a Borealis that I find very comfortable - but it is a little heavy to wear with some of my lighter watches. Curious to know if this pairing feels balanced.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

tripreed said:


> Thanks for posting those! Very interesting. In some ways, the SKX appears to wear larger, but overall they seem pretty comparable, aside from the SPB's slightly longer lug to lug.


I don't really notice any difference between the two when wearing them. If anything I'd say the SKX sits closer pm the wrist. But this subjective of course.


wildenkidu said:


> Looks good! Which strap, out of curiosity? I have a Borealis that I find very comfortable - but it is a little heavy to wear with some of my lighter watches. Curious to know if this pairing feels balanced.


The strap is a cheap £5 (ish) copy from Cousins on the UK. I think it works ok, perhaps due to the thick, angular, style of lugs and case.
I have other straps inbound and will update as and when they arrive.
Regarding fit, I think this piece rides high on l the crown side. Would be interested to know what othersthink. Sorry for the pic quality, hopefully you can see the lugs and midcase completely clear of the wrist.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Techme said:


> Thanks, I was interested in the comparison. It could be the bracelet, but the SKX appears slightly larger.


I suspect that is because the dial is smaller on the SPB187 due to the slightly wider bezel.

But overall, they do seem very comparable is size.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dark and light grey canvas by Zuludiver (watchgecko)


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> Regarding fit, I think this piece rides high on l the crown side. Would be interested to know what othersthink. Sorry for the pic quality, hopefully you can see the lugs and midcase completely clear of the wrist.


I didn't notice that, but I think wrist shape makes a big difference.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Last ones for today. Garmin QR Silicone. Just about fits over the Seiko fat springbars. This one is a surprisingly good fit between the lugs.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Diver on leather? Someone get the torches and pitchforks....


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Silvek said:


> Diver on leather? Someone get the torches and pitchforks....
> 
> View attachment 15587892


That looks fine and in case you didn't know (you probably do) there's a dedicated divers on leather thread in the dive watch forum. You're far from alone.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> That looks fine and in case you didn't know (you probably do) there's a dedicated divers on leather thread in the dive watch forum. You're far from alone.


Yeah, it was a tongue in cheek comment... I very much enjoy wearing my divers on leather (especially in the winter months).


----------



## Il Faraone (Apr 11, 2018)

Found this one on Instagram. Looks like the SKX007 insert would fit.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The blue and black is a lot nicer than black and black in my opinion. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Saw on YouTube, I like, very nice! I like the "Steelmaster" but the blue dial is too nice to be truthful 

Seiko MM200 SPB187j1 on original bracelet


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Back on bracelet this afternoon, and finally an opportunity to see it in natural light.










A few more discoveries after 24 hours on the wrist:

Timekeeping is fine at +7 spd, but not exceptional. I'm going to see if it settles further like Joll71 (and others on the SPB14x thread). The last 6R35 I had had horrendous variation.
The lume is good, but not up to the same standard the Seiko divers I've had previously (including a King Turtle I recently sold). This matches findings from the other SPB releases this year... clearly something has changed in the formula.
The bracelet is a bit jangly, I think much of it is coming from the clasp. I wish it had glide-lock like adjustability to accommodate changes in wrist size during the day.
I'm not sure why, but the red dot on the shovel seconds hand is one of my favorite elements.
I seems as if Seiko used a cast mold of my wrist to define the shape of the case and lugs... it seems like this watch was made for my wrist.
So far so good, but I'm going to try and keep it on wrist for a full week to push past the honeymoon phase and get to a more impartial opinion. I suspect the bracelet won't last the whole week, but we'll see.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Il Faraone said:


> Found this one on Instagram. Looks like the SKX007 insert would fit.
> 
> View attachment 15588303


While external diameters are identical, the inside diameter of the skx bezel insert is slightly larger. This leaves a slight gap around the crystal.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lume shot.
I'm a light sleeper and wake frequently at times when I'd rather be asleep. Being able to tell the difference between 10 past 4 and 20 past 2 is important to me.
Like @Silvek I wondered if the lume would be up to the job, especially the thin minute hand. Although the initial brightness isn't as blinding as other seiko offerings, being able to tell the time in the small hours is a breeze and the longer minute hand is easily discernable from the hour hand.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jasper110 said:


> While external diameters are identical, the inside diameter of the skx bezel insert is slightly larger. This leaves a slight gap around the crystal.


I don't think its noticeable based on that picture. The heavily bevelled crystal means there is a quite a gap anyway even with the stock insert. Probably something you need to see up close tho to give an opportunity for the OCD to fully kick in! It could work until the stock bezels or bespoke aftermarket ones are available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's a close-up of the SKX bezel insert resting on top of the original for comparison.
Pic taken from FB, original case with modded dial.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Tough call but I decided to let go of my black/black. REALLY tough call. Sigh.. hopefully someone buys before I change my mind lol.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

jmai said:


> Tough call but I decided to let go of my black/black. REALLY tough call. Sigh.. hopefully someone buys before I change my mind lol.


Lovely picture. Are you keeping the "Blue Steel"?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Silvek said:


> Lovely picture. Are you keeping the "Blue Steel"?
> 
> View attachment 15589600


Hah! Yes, I'm keeping the steely blue. Funny thing, I had intended to keep the black/black and sell the steel blue. But having it in hand, I'm in love with the steel blue. The black is also keeper worthy, but I've just got too many black divers already!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

jmai said:


> Hah! Yes, I'm keeping the steely blue. Funny thing, I had intended to keep the black/black and sell the steel blue. But having it in hand, I'm in love with the steel blue. The black is also keeper worthy, but I've just got too many black divers already!


I'm with you and am very much enjoying the black/blue for the additional visual interest afforded by the blue sunburst dial. Good luck with the sale, I'm sure it will be snapped up quickly.

A couple shots on nato, in case it helps anyone with a decision to buy.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

From another thead. The new mm200 case is a lot better imo.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I like the MM42 nickname.


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Tq for the


Silvek said:


> Back on bracelet this afternoon, and finally an opportunity to see it in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 15588498
> 
> ...


Tq for the review. It look gorgeous. May I know what is your wrist size?


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

NS1 said:


> I like the MM42 nickname.


Yeah, that was my original proposal to differentiate them from the existing MM200 models.

Some additional thoughts for consideration:

MM42 "SteelMaster" - Black / Steel
MM42 "NightCrawler" - Blue / Black

NightCrawler because of the black/blue/red combination.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

ChFoo said:


> Tq for the review. It look gorgeous. May I know what is your wrist size?


About 6.75" (during winter).


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Silvek said:


> Yeah, that was my original proposal to differentiate them from the existing MM200 models.
> 
> Some additional thoughts for consideration:
> 
> ...


Creative, but I don't see either sticking.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

NS1 said:


> Creative


Thanks.



NS1 said:


> ..but I don't see either sticking.


You're probably right, but fun to suggest nevertheless.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Found a Scurfa rubber strap in the drawer. I remember enjoying it on the MM300, and it didn't disappoint on the MM42.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Silvek said:


> Found a Scurfa rubber strap in the drawer. I remember enjoying it on the MM300, and it didn't disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 15590074


Looks good and seems to fill up the lugs.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Silvek said:


> Found a Scurfa rubber strap in the drawer. I remember enjoying it on the MM300, and it didn't disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 15590074


I agree, looks really good.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I finally got to check these out in person yesterday and was pleasantly surprised how much I liked them. I don't venture > 40mm most of the time and I'm seriously thinking about picking one up for myself, but need some more time with both to determine which one. The black/black might also have to be an option to consider. Photos on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Noo scratched my bezel already


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I finally got to check these out in person yesterday and was pleasantly surprised how much I liked them. I don't venture > 40mm most of the time and I'm seriously thinking about picking one up for myself, but need some more time with both to determine which one. The black/black might also have to be an option to consider. Photos on my 6.5" wrist.


In photos, the blue looks great. The silver, not so much. It reminds me of the steel bezel monsters, which I bought and sold a couple times. Never liked the steel bezel. But, I have not seem them in person, so what do I know.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Interestingly, the black dial is more of a dark grey than a deep black. I'm curious to know if it's different from the black dial MM200 or MM300.

Regardless, I'm sure Seiko will be offering a number of different color variations in 2021.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Noo scratched my bezel already


Interesting, how did it happen? I believe the insert is steel, but would have expected it to be hardened or coated.

My SPB187 spent most of day 4 on leather.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Noo scratched my bezel already


Pressing the 'like' button felt wrong. Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

The first scratch is always the worst! Hope it’s superficial!


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Dopamina said:


> In photos, the blue looks great. The silver, not so much. It reminds me of the steel bezel monsters, which I bought and sold a couple times. Never liked the steel bezel. But, I have not seem them in person, so what do I know.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


I was a little surprised myself seeing for the first time. I thought for sure I'd prefer the blue dial but after a few minutes of trying on both I was leaning more towards the steel bezel. That will likely change another dozen times by the middle of next week.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> Noo scratched my bezel already


For what Seiko charges for these 6R35 Prospex divers (SPB18X & SPB14X) sure would have been nice for them to include a ceramic bezel insert. They put ceramic inserts on the King Turtles and Samurais which are almost half the price.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> For what Seiko charges for these 6R35 Prospex divers (SPB18X & SPB14X) sure would have been nice for them to include a ceramic bezel insert. They put ceramic inserts on the King Turtles and Samurais which are almost half the price.


Right, It's kind of strange.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Silvek said:


> Interesting, how did it happen? I believe the insert is steel, but would have expected it to be hardened or coated.
> 
> My SPB187 spent most of day 4 on leather.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

End of week assessment of my SPB187 MM42:

I seem to be averaging +6 spd over the last 4 days. I'm pretty happy with that, though perhaps more interesting is that there has been very little variation day to day. This is surprising to me given that my last 6R35 watch (new 2020 Alpinist, now sold) arrived running at -15 spd, and with large day to day variation. This inconsistency from watch to watch is frustrating to see, and something that I hope Seiko recognizes and eventually addresses for watches sold at this price point.
As with the MM300, I wouldn't qualify the MM42 as a strap monster, but I've enjoyed experimenting with a wide variety of strap types (many pictured in this thread). Nato's in particular work surprisingly well given how top heavy the MM300 used to be due to it's size and weight. All that said, I think it works best on the stock bracelet or a good rubber strap.
I maintain that this watch hits the sweet spot for dimensions and wears extremely well. It's a MM300 that wears like an SKX.
Overall, this is my favorite release from Seiko this year. In fact the best endorsement I can give this watch is that I haven't yet felt a longing to go back to wearing my usual daily driver (yet). Let's see how long the honeymoon lasts.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for this little review / feedback. I also have a blue BB58 and seeing it next to each is great because I was wondering what the shade of blue looked like in comparison. I wasn't sure getting another blue dial watch would be a good addition to my collection. I also have a SPB105, which has the black bezel and colored (green) dial, so going with the 187 which again has black bezel and colored dial would make it too similar. At this point, I'm almost 100% sure to go with the 185.



Silvek said:


> End of week assessment of my SPB187 MM42:
> 
> I seem to be averaging +6 spd over the last 4 days. I'm pretty happy with that, though perhaps more interesting is that there has been very little variation day to day. This is surprising to me given that my last 6R35 watch (new 2020 Alpinist, now sold) arrived running at -15 spd, and with large day to day variation. This inconsistency from watch to watch is frustrating to see, and something that I hope Seiko recognizes and eventually addresses for watches sold at this price point.
> As with the MM300, I wouldn't qualify the MM42 as a strap monster, but I've enjoyed experimenting with a wide variety of strap types (many pictured in this thread). Nato's in particular work surprisingly well given how top heavy the MM300 used to be due to it's size and weight. All that said, I think it works best on the stock bracelet or a good rubber strap.
> ...


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Silvek said:


> End of week assessment of my SPB187 MM42:
> 
> I seem to be averaging +6 spd over the last 4 days. I'm pretty happy with that, though perhaps more interesting is that there has been very little variation day to day. This is surprising to me given that my last 6R35 watch (new 2020 Alpinist, now sold) arrived running at -15 spd, and with large day to day variation. This inconsistency from watch to watch is frustrating to see, and something that I hope Seiko recognizes and eventually addresses for watches sold at this price point.
> As with the MM300, I wouldn't qualify the MM42 as a strap monster, but I've enjoyed experimenting with a wide variety of strap types (many pictured in this thread). Nato's in particular work surprisingly well given how top heavy the MM300 used to be due to it's size and weight. All that said, I think it works best on the stock bracelet or a good rubber strap.
> ...


Which waffle stap is that on the left ?


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Which waffle stap is that on the left ?


It's an Uncle Seiko waffle (ver. 1 I believe).


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> Thanks for this little review / feedback. I also have a blue BB58 and seeing it next to each is great because I was wondering what the shade of blue looked like in comparison. I wasn't sure getting another blue dial watch would be a good addition to my collection. I also have a SPB105, which has the black bezel and colored (green) dial, so going with the 187 which again has black bezel and colored dial would make it too similar. At this point, I'm almost 100% sure to go with the 185.


I think you'll love the SPB185, and think it will be a great addition to your collection.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Silvek said:


> I think you'll love the SPB185, and think it will be a great addition to your collection.


Put my order through today. Should be getting it next week

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> Put my order through today. Should be getting it next week


Excellent... glad to hear that you'll be getting it before Christmas.

Speaking of Christmas, my daughter and I hit the local farms as a part of our yearly expedition to find and cut down the perfect Christmas tree and haul it home. The ideal activity for a tool watch like the MM42. 

Many hours and a cup of warm apple cider later... mission accomplished!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Didnt take long for another absolutely terrible name to catch on, did it?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Didnt take long for another absolutely terrible name to catch on, did it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Especially when some on here think it's nearly as good as the real Marinemaster.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Especially when some on here think it's nearly as good as the real Marinemaster.


I think people are just really enthusiastic that there is finally a Marinemaster-esque watch with more palatable dimensions. I think everyone knows (at least I'd like to think) that the real Marinemaster is obviously a superior watch, but that is of little concern if the SPB185/7 wears significantly better than the beast that is the Marinemaster.

The SPB187 is looking more and more attractive to me (I'm not partial to steel bezels, so the SPB185 is not a consideration). Someday I'll need to try it on in-store and compare it to my SPB079; I suspect the reduction in the diameter/lug-to-lug/dial size will make it wear considerably smaller on my wrist. Though it is still quite a stretch beyond my budget, and to be honest I don't really value the extended power reserve from the 6R35 with my wearing habits.

From looking at pictures, these new MM200s look to be using glossy lume similar to that of the Turtles and Samurais. Interesting that Seiko decided to forgo the use of the V2 lumibrite that the previous MM200s utilised.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I think people are just really enthusiastic that there is finally a Marinemaster-esque watch with more palatable dimensions. I think everyone knows (at least I'd like to think) that the real Marinemaster is obviously a superior watch, but that is of little concern if the SPB185/7 wears significantly better than the beast that is the Marinemaster.
> 
> The SPB187 is looking more and more attractive to me (I'm not partial to steel bezels, so the SPB185 is not a consideration). Someday I'll need to try it on in-store and compare it to my SPB079; I suspect the reduction in the diameter/lug-to-lug/dial size will make it wear considerably smaller on my wrist. Though it is still quite a stretch beyond my budget, and to be honest I don't really value the extended power reserve from the 6R35 with my wearing habits.
> 
> From looking at pictures, these new MM200s look to be using glossy lume similar to that of the Turtles and Samurais. Interesting that Seiko decided to forgo the use of the V2 lumibrite that the previous MM200s utilised.


The lume on my blue Willard X is also quite disappointing.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The lume on my blue Willard X is also quite disappointing.


Hmmmmm, how does it compare to your other Seikos? I don't have a Turtle/Samurai. But I do own an SKX007, the lume on which is noticeably less potent than my SPB079. So if the lume on these new 62MAS/Willard/MM200 reissues is anything like that of my SKX007, then yeah I'd imagine it be a bit disappointing compared to the previous iterations.

I do wonder why Seiko went this route. I do remember some people being concerned about inconsistencies in the surface texture of the V2 lumibrite on the previous models. So maybe the V2 lumibrite is more difficult to apply consistently on a mass production scale than their standard lumibrite?


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I think people are just really enthusiastic that there is finally a Marinemaster-esque watch with more palatable dimensions. I think everyone knows (at least I'd like to think) that the real Marinemaster is obviously a superior watch, but that is of little concern if the SPB185/7 wears significantly better than the beast that is the Marinemaster.
> 
> The SPB187 is looking more and more attractive to me (I'm not partial to steel bezels, so the SPB185 is not a consideration). Someday I'll need to try it on in-store and compare it to my SPB079; I suspect the reduction in the diameter/lug-to-lug/dial size will make it wear considerably smaller on my wrist. Though it is still quite a stretch beyond my budget, and to be honest I don't really value the extended power reserve from the 6R35 with my wearing habits.
> 
> From looking at pictures, these new MM200s look to be using glossy lume similar to that of the Turtles and Samurais. Interesting that Seiko decided to forgo the use of the V2 lumibrite that the previous MM200s utilised.


I own the MM300 but I want to add one of these new 18x models. I was saving for the spb 079, but after seeing the 18x models, I changed my mind. I do not care much about the dimensions, but the case side of the 07x is too rounded up while these new cases have a nice thicker brushed line on the sides, more like the marinemaster. After wearing a 40mm seiko homage, I realized I like large divers and re bought a sbdc 057 pepsi sumo, which is the only seiko diver I like that I could afford right now. I plan to install a black bezel insert on it. So, yes, If I could afford one of these 18x, it would definitely be the 187.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I wouldn't be too hard on the lume of the 185/7. Admittedly they don't have the initial light up the room brightness of the Spb079, but that has larger hands and markers, more surface area, more lume. 

Lume is important to me and I've flipped many a watch for not being able to tell if it's 20 past 2 or 10 past 4. Likewise, having skinny minute hands that disappear by 3am is a no from me. I have no such worries with my spb187. It's clearly legible throughout the entire night (i don't make a point of 'charging' lume) and easy to tell hour and minute hand apart. In fact, I'm really pleased with it. Beyond being able to read the time without guesswork, staring and squinting or cat like night vision, what more do you need?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Ah man I didn't know this thread existed! mm42 hmm not bad. I called it mm200R or marine master reduced in my review of it.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Its not a marinemaster so should not be called MM anything no matter how much you think it looks like one, imo.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

I am glad that the Ken Okuyama's design, evolving the 1968 case, extends to this series and doesn't get confined to the LX range.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The lume on my blue Willard X is also quite disappointing.


Out of all the Seiko divers I've had, the Willard X lume is the most disappointing one. In comparison, the lume on my SPB105 is brighter and lasts much longer.
Even my 5KX has better lume

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

fallingtitan said:


> Ah man I didn't know this thread existed! mm42 hmm not bad. I called it mm200R or marine master reduced in my review of it.


Hah. I think that's fair and a bit better than "baby" Marinemaster. It's clearly in the family.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I think people are just really enthusiastic that there is finally a Marinemaster-esque watch with more palatable dimensions. I think everyone knows (at least I'd like to think) that the real Marinemaster is obviously a superior watch, but that is of little concern if the SPB185/7 wears significantly better than the beast that is the Marinemaster.


Spot on. The MM300 is objectively better (finish, movement, accuracy, etc).

But for those that found it a bit too large on wrist for regular wear, this series offers a compelling option.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice review by @fallingtitan.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Silvek said:


> Nice review by @fallingtitan.


thanks for sharing! if I did that I would get banned as I have been threatened before by an admin since Im not a sponsor. but would love to share my videos one day in the future with this forum. but def cut back my time spent on here since then.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Posting to follow


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone heard of any places making aftermarket bezel's for these yet ?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> Anyone heard of any places making aftermarket bezel's for these yet ?


I'm just waiting for these to come to the U.S.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

NS1 said:


> I'm just waiting for these to come to the U.S.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hopefully, aftermarket bezel inserts will be along soon. After all, it's not a complicated design (similar but with a smaller internal diameter to the skx insert). 
That said, I wouldn't base purchasing the 185/7 on the prospect of aftermarket parts. For example, the 'mm200' has been around for a couple of years now and there are only two aftermarket bezel inserts currently available.
Those who'd prefer black/black or blue/silver combos, might be better trying to source OE dials from the various modding groups on FB and insta. I've come across 185 cases and dials from separate sources, although these are still rare.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Dreaming of a black or dark blue gilt dial version ......


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Donerix said:


> Dreaming of a black or dark blue gilt dial version ......


You compelled me to imagine this as well. Interesting, but not for me.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Silvek said:


> You compelled me to imagine this as well. Interesting, but not for me.
> 
> View attachment 15603087


I like it, but I think the gilt dial could be what makes the black/black version really pop ....


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

did a quick versus vid on these two.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Waiting for it...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> did a quick versus vid on these two.
> View attachment 15603806


If you still have both of these, I would be interested to know if the bracelets are interchangeable between the two. Why? If they are then perhaps the crafterblue curved end rubber strap would fit the 185/7.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> did a quick versus vid on these two.


Love your work. By the way, do you plan do more comparison videos? Like MM200R vs MM300 or something like those high-end SLA vs the SPB149.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


> If you still have both of these, I would be interested to know if the bracelets are interchangeable between the two. Why? If they are then perhaps the crafterblue curved end rubber strap would fit the 185/7.


I'll be getting my 185 on Monday or Tuesday. I'll be able to check this if @fallingtitan doesn't respond

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Jwatches826 said:


> Love your work. By the way, do you plan do more comparison videos? Like MM200R vs MM300 or something like those high-end SLA vs the SPB149.


thanks bro! Just got a new macro rig so excited to first try it out on the white shogun vid. basically they should be smoother! but i have 15+ old videos pre-uploaded that havent went live yet with old setup 
Anyways,

I would love to but my time is very limited as I do have a daily job. Sometimes the watch I review sells too fast and I have to give it back the next day and I loss access to doing comparisons.

I can probably do mm200r vs mm300 in the future once i get my own mmr and borrow a 300. that one is doable and a good idea.

I'm selling my 143 with a 149 dial swapped onto it atm to fund a new watch. I bought a used 143 that had bad alignment and dust. I fixed all the issues but never really wore the watch more then a hand full of times. now its averaging 3s/day perfect hands and bezel and chapter ring alignment!!! so I probably wont have time to compare 149 with sla but that would be a good vid too! lol


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> If you still have both of these, I would be interested to know if the bracelets are interchangeable between the two. Why? If they are then perhaps the crafterblue curved end rubber strap would fit the 185/7.


Although I use a peg wood to change bracelets to avoid scratching these are not my watches and I'm not allowed to risk any damage by swapping bracelets. I'm sorry. I'm being sent a mm200 for myself from a friend at seiko but that might take months.

hopfully another member with both can try it before hand.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> So nice! Can't wait.
> 
> View attachment 15603859


WOW! GREAT GREAT PHOTO!!!!


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

fallingtitan said:


> thanks bro! Just got a new macro rig so excited to first try it out on the white shogun vid. basically they should be smoother! but i have 15+ old videos pre-uploaded that havent went live yet with old setup
> Anyways,
> 
> I would love to but my time is very limited as I do have a daily job. Sometimes the watch I review sells too fast and I have to give it back the next day and I loss access to doing comparisons.
> ...


Thanks for the thoughtful response. Please check your PM in a bit.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice new look at the 187 by Bruce Williams:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Nice new look at the 187 by Bruce Williams:


A very fair review. It was interesting to see him compare the SPB187 to the Sub, and validates that the watch wears very similar and even appears a bit smaller due to the bezel/dial size.










I agree with most of his comments including the lume and bracelet... though I have to say that the OE bracelet is still my favorite configuration, and the one that is getting the most wrist time.










A few things surprised me in the review vs. my own experience:

My white leather covered box from an AD in the UK appears to be different than his gray box from Japan. 🤷‍♂️
The bezel action on my watch seems better than the turtles that I've owned (including a King Turtle) so I'm not sure why he thinks they are comparable
He refers to the bezel as ceramic, but I'm pretty sure the consensus is that it's steel with a coating
Regardless, it's great to see more YouTube / press coverage. Now we just need it to be stocked in ADs in the US.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Silvek said:


> A very fair review. It was interesting to see him compare the SPB187 to the Sub, and validates that the watch wears very similar and even appears a bit smaller due to the bezel/dial size.
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15604639"]15604639[/ATTACH]
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your follow-up thoughts 

Indeed about the US ADs. I've never done the AD thing, but I stopped by one last weekend to see if they yet had a 185/187 to take a look at (they didn't).

Looking forward to receiving a call to hopefully pop back over and check it out whenever they do happen to get one in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Solid review! I would have liked him to have more macro shots and drilled down into the dial more. Lets get an up close look. I also think it would have been helpful to compare and contrast it to the Rolex. Lets see where Seiko falls short. Put it all out there. Zoom in on both watches. If Rolex is his measuring stick, lets see where the Seiko comes up lacking and by how much.

A few things looked off on Bruce's Rolex, so I looked at his full Youtube review. It appears:

1 His applied triangle at 12 is shifted a little to the left
2 His bezel insert is slightly off

I wont quibble about the lume pip not being quite centered or the date not being spot on centered in the cyclops. It was tough to confirm as he keeps moving around the watch on his full review. Nonetheless he seemed to skip over these issues on his review of the Hulk. He also kept the macro shots to a bear minimum. Sometimes it seems (especially amongst Rolex owners) that people are hyper critical of affordable watches, but ignore similar flaws on expensive watches. Its as if the owner does not want to acknowledge their $10,000 watch has a few issues.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks for sharing your follow-up thoughts
> 
> Indeed about the US ADs. I've never done the AD thing, but I stopped by one last weekend to see if they yet had a 185/187 to take a look at (they didn't).
> 
> Looking forward to receiving a call to hopefully pop back over and check it out whenever they do happen to get one in.


Yeah, It's frustrating that there's such a large gap between the ROW availability and the US domestic market.

I do hope you get a chance to try it out, as I'm keen to get your feedback vs. the SPB14x series (which I have not had a chance to handle).

I've been closely following your updates in the other thread and have been contemplating swapping on my GS diver clasp but am worried that the thickness would make the watch seem unbalanced. I might give it a try over the holidays.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Silvek said:


> Yeah, It's frustrating that there's such a large gap between the ROW availability and the US domestic market.
> 
> I do hope you get a chance to try it out, as I'm keen to get your feedback vs. the SPB14x series (which I have not had a chance to handle).
> 
> I've been closely following your updates in the other thread and have been contemplating swapping on my GS diver clasp but am worried that the thickness would make the watch seem unbalanced. I might give it a try over the holidays.


I forgot I did that with the MM clasp, as my 143 has been exclusively riding on straps for several months 

Whereas the 187 seems to have a little more "sheen" to its design, so it's probably a "best fit" with the bracelet.

I recall the MM clasp seeming to be a better fit with an Uncle Seiko oyster that I have on one of my SKXs than on the 143 bracelet. But I need to get back around to experimenting with the latter pairing more.

Fortunately it's easy to swap clasps in an out.

If you beat me to it (as I presume the 143 and 187 bracelets are very similar or the same), I look forward to hearing your thoughts 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Gnomon has the 185 and 187 now. I got my 143 from Gnomon with no complaints, but I was one of the lucky ones based on the general online purchasing experiences from the other thread. Really tempted to purchase from them again. Have these been having problems with misaligned bezels and pips?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

NS1 said:


> Gnomon has the 185 and 187 now. I got my 143 from Gnomon with no complaints, but I was one of the lucky ones based on the general online purchasing experiences from the other thread. Really tempted to purchase from them again. Have these been having problems with misaligned bezels and pips?


None reported so far.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

I got my 185 from the Seiko boutique in Takashimaya Singapore. It's sitting in my drawer ready to be opened on Christmas Day along with its older bigger brother the SBDC065 

Of course I've looked at it, and it's a beauty. Different enough to the Great Blue Hole to justify having both. Well done Seiko. 

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

fallingtitan said:


> thanks bro! Just got a new macro rig so excited to first try it out on the white shogun vid. basically they should be smoother! but i have 15+ old videos pre-uploaded that havent went live yet with old setup
> Anyways,
> 
> I would love to but my time is very limited as I do have a daily job. Sometimes the watch I review sells too fast and I have to give it back the next day and I loss access to doing comparisons.
> ...


What are you buying to replace the 143?
Thanks for your videos, they pushed me to make the trip to the boutique on the off chance.

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Just ordered from Gnomon. Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

borebillon said:


> What are you buying to replace the 143?
> Thanks for your videos, they pushed me to make the trip to the boutique on the off chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


It's a surprise ?


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Arrived today.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> Arrived from Gnomon today, faster than expected. SBDC127 (SPB187).
> Love it!
> Is it too expensive? Yes


Congratulations, I've been really enjoying wearing mine even after almost two weeks. That's generally a good sign for the long term persistence of a watch in my small collection.

The value of an object is a very personal consideration. I still think it's worth it when I consider what else I could have bought at this price point... but understand why others may feel differently. It is also worth noting that the SPB185/7 is priced (slightly) below both the 14x and 15x series of watches.

As with the other SPBs, things that would have added "value" to me include:

Snappier date changes vs. the multi-hour crawl of the date window on the 6R35
A signed crown (though to be fair some of the LX models don't even have this now)
A frame around the date window (even the cheaper presage models have this)
This is nit-picking to some degree and I'm still a huge fan.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ten days on the wrist for me and I'm still really enjoying my SPB187. The only thing I've changed in that time is the strap, and that was only yesterday, from a quick fit silicon to a fkm rubber waffle.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> Ten days on the wrist for me and I'm still really enjoying my SPB187. The only thing I've changed in that time is the strap, and that was only yesterday, from a quick fit silicon to a fkm rubber waffle.
> 
> View attachment 15606567


Looks good on that strap, care to share some more photos of the pairing?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

konners said:


> Looks good on that strap, care to share some more photos of the pairing?


Will do, just trying something else at the moment...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Thought I'd take a risk and try the Crafter Blue CB13 for the mm200 on my 187. Bit of a squeeze to get the springbars to seat, but they did go in. The result is a pretty good fit, the only thing I'd say is that there is a slight lip as the strap sits slightly higher than the step in the case between the lugs.
Afraid I don't have a good camera with macro lens, so these are as good as I can get.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

The no date frame kinda bothers me too. The old MM200 had the white outline and a bevel. The new SPB14x line only has the bevel around the date window and the new Willard has none just like this new MM200r. I would have liked to have at least a bevel around the date window without the white outline



Silvek said:


> Congratulations, I've been really enjoying wearing mine even after almost two weeks. That's generally a good sign for the long term persistence of a watch in my small collection.
> 
> The value of an object is a very personal consideration. I still think it's worth it when I consider what else I could have bought at this price point... but understand why others may feel differently. It is also worth noting that the SPB185/7 is priced (slightly) below both the 14x and 15x series of watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> None reported so far.





NS1 said:


> Gnomon has the 185 and 187 now. I got my 143 from Gnomon with no complaints, but I was one of the lucky ones based on the general online purchasing experiences from the other thread. Really tempted to purchase from them again. Have these been having problems with misaligned bezels and pips?


I reported several pages back that my 187 had a severely misaligned bezel insert.

Wasn't a big deal for me since I was swapping them anyway. But don't a guarantee from Seiko even at this price point.

And don't expect gnomon to honor any request to Cherry pick a good one. I asked them to ship me a good squale 50 atmos and still received a misaligned insert on the 1521.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> The no date frame kinda bothers me too. The old MM200 had the white outline and a bevel. The new SPB14x line only has the bevel around the date window and the new Willard has none just like this new MM200r. I would have liked to have at least a bevel around the date window without the white outline


I hear what your saying. A framed date window would bring it closer in appearance to the MM300, but perhaps that's unacceptable for Seiko


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

These are pics of my 187 at the GS dealer.It is on the way UPS as I type.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Gnomon has the 185 and 187 now. I got my 143 from Gnomon with no complaints, but I was one of the lucky ones based on the general online purchasing experiences from the other thread. Really tempted to purchase from them again. Have these been having problems with misaligned bezels and pips?


Never had an issue with Gnomon, actually the most pleasant/fast experience. Alignment is fine but then I never looked at my watches with a microscope  Looking at Gnomon almost as a one-way street, returns?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

For anyone wondering on bezel inserts....

I have no idea if Harold or anyone else has started on that yet, but I can tell you how it has worked in the past at least one other time.

A few years ago when Seiko came out with the sbdc051/53 I bought one about a month or two after they first came out. I e-mailed Harold @ yobokies and asked if he had started on a ceramic bezel insert yet. I didn't get the answer I was expecting at all. He said no, but offered me a free one if I would lend him my gen bezel insert for a month or so while he had it copied etc.

I have lots of watches so I decided to do it & it worked out great. He got a free bezel insert to make a great match for future sales and I got a ceramic bezel insert for free.

Win, win if you ask me.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

@konners Some more on fkm waffle from watchgecko.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> @konners Some more on fkm waffle from watchgecko.
> 
> View attachment 15608381
> 
> ...


Looks great. I didn't like this strap on my 143 nearly as much as I like the US waffle strap, but I've been thinking it might be just about perfect on the 187. Thanks for confirming my suspicion!


----------



## angelo red (Apr 13, 2019)

This is my 187 and waffle of timefactors


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Nanook65 said:


> For anyone wondering on bezel inserts....
> 
> I have no idea if Harold or anyone else has started on that yet, but I can tell you how it has worked in the past at least one other time.
> 
> ...


I sent an email asking him, I assume many others has to. lol


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

h_zee13 said:


> The no date frame kinda bothers me too. The old MM200 had the white outline and a bevel. The new SPB14x line only has the bevel around the date window and the new Willard has none just like this new MM200r. I would have liked to have at least a bevel around the date window without the white outline


I've been thinking about this some more while watching misc. videos and reviews of recent LX and GS models, and was surprised to find that having no date border/surround and no signed crown seems to be a conscious design decision for Seiko/GS sport models vs. a cost saving exercise. I can't imagine that this is saving any significant amount in the manufacture.

They seem to be reserving this decoration for their dressier pieces.

Either that or it's just completely random. ?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> I sent an email asking him, I assume many others has to. lol


Please let us know what he says when he gets back to you.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Its small. Usually I have 44mm cases...so this one takes a bit getting used to for me...


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Ryan1881 said:


> Right, It's kind of strange.


I can see why they went for aluminium, though - much as Tudor did, at about three times the price. Although something hardened would have been welcome.

However as ceramic is pretty cheap, and appears on $80 chinese watches, I don't know if everyone still associates it with "luxury" or "expense".


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

One-Seventy said:


> I can see why they went for aluminium, though - much as Tudor did, at about three times the price. Although something hardened would have been welcome.
> 
> However as ceramic is pretty cheap, and appears on $80 chinese watches, I don't know if everyone still associates it with "luxury" or "expense".


I think seiko has said the 187 is a steel bezel insert with a black titanium carbon coating on it. But it is not an aluminum insert. Although I don't have mine yet to test in person.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Nanook65 said:


> Please let us know what he says when he gets back to you.


He said "You may use SKX Bezel inserts on it" , Unsure if he will make ceramic ones or not etc.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> 7.5" wrist size (~19cm), I never set the date on my automatic watches...
> iPhone SE 2nd generation picture (wide angle I think) not so great showing the watch at scale...
> After a day I still like the watch but not that exciting, maybe a green dial would help?
> Not 100% sure...
> It wears small. Usually I have 44mm cases...so this one takes a bit getting used to for me...


Perhaps a shot from further away would help, but I think it looks great on your wrist. 

I'm definitely excited to see what other colors Seiko releases next year, though am very happy with the blue so far.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Put It back on the Scurfa blue rubber strap again today, and was reminded of how comfortable they are and how well they wear on wrist. I highly recommend this combination for those looking for a rubber strap to compliment the bracelet.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> He said "You may use SKX Bezel inserts on it" , Unsure if he will make ceramic ones or not etc.


Thanks!
Did you mention that you were aware you could use it, but that the id leaves a significant gap and doesn't really fit right?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> 7.5" wrist size (~19cm), I never set the date on my automatic watches...
> iPhone SE 2nd generation picture (wide angle I think) not so great showing the watch at scale...
> After a day I still like the watch but not that exciting, maybe a green dial would help?
> Not 100% sure...
> ...


Looks pretty small on your wrist to me. Idk..my wrist is very average (about the same as yours) 
I'm sure I'll have to try it myself just so that I know for sure, but I have a strong feeling I will think this one is too small for me. The 42mm case is fine, but the 40mm od of the bezel is pretty small


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Nanook65 said:


> Looks pretty small on your wrist to me. Idk..my wrist is very average (about the same as yours)
> I'm sure I'll have to try it myself just so that I know for sure, but I have a strong feeling I will think this one is too small for me. The 42mm case is fine, but the 40mm od of the bezel is pretty small


To be honest, it's only "smallish" when you put a 44mm watch on and then switch to the 40mm bezel of the SPB187 
Its fine otherwise...


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> To be honest, it's only "smallish" when you put a 44mm watch on and then switch to the 40mm bezel of the SPB187
> Its fine otherwise...


That is exactly what I am worried about and why I suppose I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

185


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anybody know if the bezel insert of the SPB147 would fit this watch?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Got my watch today. Really liking the steel bezel

For those wondering, the bracelet doesn't fit the previous gen and vice versa.

Issues I have:
1) bezel doesn't align
2) bracelet end link doesn't fit perfect either









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> Got my watch today. Really liking the steel bezel
> 
> For those wondering, the bracelet doesn't fit the previous gen and vice versa.
> 
> ...


I like this on a black NATO. I feel like it plays down the steel bezel in some way. What size wrist do you have?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

tripreed said:


> I like this on a black NATO. I feel like it plays down the steel bezel in some way. What size wrist do you have?


I think the hardware on the NATO just fits so well with the stainless steel bezel.

My wrist is between 6.75 - 7 inches right now

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Easily the watch of the year for me.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Really liking this one. Didn't blow me away like my 143 did, but a very solid piece with nice dimensions and good looks.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Loving the watch more it seems as time goes on.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

jmai said:


> Easily the watch of the year for me.
> 
> View attachment 15611002


That is freaking 

BTW how hard was it to remove the bezel insert? Did you just use a knife to remove it?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> That is freaking
> 
> BTW how hard was it to remove the bezel insert? Did you just use a knife to remove it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It was actually kind of a pain lol. Still got a small nick on the bezel despite my efforts. But - the bezel is kind of like a Sumo in that it is nested into the case on left/right. So I hid the small nick in that area.

Tolerance is much tighter than say, an SKX. I had to go in with an exacto knife first to wide the gap a bit, then step up to a case back knife. Still took a lot of muscle to get it separated though.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

jmai said:


> It was actually kind of a pain lol. Still got a small nick on the bezel despite my efforts. But - the bezel is kind of like a Sumo in that it is nested into the case on left/right. So I hid the small nick in that area.
> 
> Tolerance is much tighter than say, an SKX. I had to go in with an exacto knife first to wide the gap a bit, then step up to a case back knife. Still took a lot of muscle to get it separated though.


You are talking about the insert right..not the bezel itself?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Wondering about the lume intensity of these models compared to previous generation of Seiko MM200 divers?. Do they last as long? I do like the circular indices used on these vs the rectangular that were used on earlier models._


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

TinyHippo said:


> _Wondering about the lume intensity of these models compared to previous generation of Seiko MM200 divers?. Do they last as long? I do like the circular indices used on these vs the rectangular that were used on earlier models._


This was discussed a few pages ago but the lume is good, but not on par with the previous generation Seikos including the old MM200. It's comparable to the SPB14x and SPB15x series.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

jmai said:


> Easily the watch of the year for me.


Loving the Blue Steel!

Nice car as well.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> You are talking about the insert right..not the bezel itself?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


oh yeah, I'm talking about the bezel, but you do need to take off the bezel to take off the insert.

With the bezel off, I use an exacto knife and slide it under the insert, pretty easy.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

jmai said:


> oh yeah, I'm talking about the bezel, but you do need to take off the bezel to take off the insert.
> 
> With the bezel off, I use an exacto knife and slide it under the insert, pretty easy.


Awesome. Gonna fix my bezel alignment soon

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Fixed the alignment this morning. 
It was a PITA and obviously it left some battle marks on the bezel no matter how careful I was. Really sucks that we gotta fix what shouldn't have passed by QC at Seiko.

Anyways, it's back on the bracelet. Wanna give it a shot and try to enjoy it as Seiko intended









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> Fixed the alignment this morning.
> It was a PITA and obviously it left some battle marks on the bezel no matter how careful I was. Really sucks that we gotta fix what shouldn't have passed by QC at Seiko.
> 
> Anyways, it's back on the bracelet. Wanna give it a shot and try to enjoy it as Seiko intended
> ...


And yet we keep coming back for more. I'm not sure if we're all just fools, or if this is actually a testament to how great Seiko watches are: that they're worth dealing with all these QC issues even at $1k+ price points.

I think it's probably both lol.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

jmai said:


> And yet we keep coming back for more. I'm not sure if we're all just fools, or if this is actually a testament to how great Seiko watches are: that they're worth dealing with all these QC issues even at $1k+ price points.
> 
> I think it's probably both lol.


My wife is always like: "Why do you keep buying Seiko watches if you're not happy with QC?"
And my response is "because I'm a fool "
But seriously, I'm just a Seiko fanboy. They have so many nice looking models and the build quality is amazing even if QC isn't the best. 
Seiko is also the brand that got me in to watches, so there is always going to be a Seiko in my collection

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> My wife is always like: "Why do you keep buying Seiko watches if you're not happy with QC?"
> And my response is "because I'm a fool "
> But seriously, I'm just a Seiko fanboy. They have so many nice looking models and the build quality is amazing even if QC isn't the best.
> Seiko is also the brand that got me in to watches, so there is always going to be a Seiko in my collection
> ...


Lol! Yeah, same here.

A big part of my willingness to fix Seiko QC issues though is the fact that Seiko watches are so easy to work on. They're like Civics. They look good, are built well, reliable, and affordable enough that if I get one with some dings, a new fender is easy to repair or replace.

I think the 185/187 is easily a $2000 watch from a Swiss brand. So if I can get that quality for half the price and maybe an hour to address some QC issues, I'm all for it.

And we must remember, QC issues are present in every price point. My $2500 Doxa Sub 300 had a misaligned bezel, and those CANNOT be adjusted since they are solid engraved bezels.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

For those wondering, here is how the new lume is applied on these dials. It's like a little dot of it stuck on top. Unfortunately this dial 2 of the dots fell off in travel.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> My wife is always like: "Why do you keep buying Seiko watches if you're not happy with QC?"
> And my response is "because I'm a fool "
> But seriously, I'm just a Seiko fanboy. They have so many nice looking models and the build quality is amazing even if QC isn't the best.
> Seiko is also the brand that got me in to watches, so there is always going to be a Seiko in my collection
> ...


My wife was pissed at me a few days ago. I was yelling out in my sleep the other nite.

Wife: So you were dreaming about some of your ex-whores last nite!
Me: Huh?
Wife: Who the hell is Seko Cusey? One of those skanks from college?
Me: No, That was Seiko QC I was yelling about!
Wife: You were dreaming about a frigging watch?
Me: Is that a problem?
Wife: Yep. You need to get back on pornhub pal. That's embarrassing...
Me: I see your point.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jmai said:


> I think the 185/187 is easily a $2000 watch from a Swiss brand. So if I can get that quality for half the price and maybe an hour to address some QC issues, I'm all for it.


A 2 grand swiss watch is going to have a better movement than a 6r35 lol. You get top grade chronometer ETA movements for 2k from brands such as Ball. Even $500 Swiss watches have better movements than a 6r35. Seiko being much better than Swiss watches at the same price points isn't true anymore.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> A 2 grand swiss watch is going to have a better movement than a 6r35 lol. You get top grade chronometer ETA movements for 2k from brands such as Ball. Even $500 Swiss watches have better movements than a 6r35. Seiko being much better than Swiss watches at the same price points isn't true anymore.


This dude is a forum member. Here is a fair head to head matchup of the 149 vs Oris Diver 65. Different watch than the 18x but some of the common issues between Seiko and a Swiss competitor are addressed. The viewer can decide.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm only 5 minutes into that, but he gives the Seiko a 7 for a +13s/d 21,600vph movement and just 1.5 more for a 0s/d 28,000vph movement? Doesn't seem that fair somehow; the Oris movement destroyed it.


Edit: watched the rest and that is BS scoring to set up a draw. Right at the end "Oris X-factor gets a 9. Seiko: no X-factor so I'll give it a 6.5. Oh look it happens to be a draw!" Yeah, right.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> A 2 grand swiss watch is going to have a better movement than a 6r35 lol. You get top grade chronometer ETA movements for 2k from brands such as Ball. Even $500 Swiss watches have better movements than a 6r35. Seiko being much better than Swiss watches at the same price points isn't true anymore.


I won't get into the 6R vs ETA debate but I'll just say, I disagree. Have had far more reliability issues with ETA than I have with 6R series. Half of my collection consists of top or elabore grade ETA or Sellita, and half are Seiko 4R/6R. I still prefer the Seiko movements, but again, let's not get down that rabbit hole lol. I'm stating it more to add context to my opinion that these watches are $2k Swiss equivelents. Depends on your priorities I suppose. I value reliability more.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh but I will strongly disagree with you on a $500 ETA Swiss being better than 6R35 though. That’s just an astounding disservice to the 6R. Cheap ETAs are terrible. Yikes


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The 6r is terrible according to many, many people on this forum (personally not had a problem with one), and it's a Seiko forum full of Seiko fans, so what does that say? It's Seiko's most criticised movement.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> I'm only 5 minutes into that, but he gives the Seiko a 7 for a +13s/d 21,600vph movement and just 1.5 more for a 0s/d 28,000vph movement? Doesn't seem that fair somehow; the Oris movement destroyed it.


He explained in the comments section. I will copy and paste it here. In addition the Seiko kills on power reserve 70 vs 40. So that was an issue. Personally I never had horrible accuracy on the 6r. About +8. The positives nobody mentions about the Seiko 4r or 6r movements is that they are rugged, durable, consistent, no service for 10 years, dont have to go back to Switzerland for 3 months, parts are available, local watchmaker can service it in a few days, service and regulation is about $100. Heck, you can buy a brand new movement for under $50 and have a watchmaker pop it in. I like that alot. Sending a watch back to Switzerland every five years and dropping $500 and waiting 3 months is a pretty big negative.

*"SPB149J1 Was later put back on timegrapher. 0ms beat error. I think there was some interference with the case and noise with the timegrapher? but on wrist does about +5-10s/day not regulated. EDIT: after 30min dial up +11/s and the other key position 12 down.... -10seconds. so should be fine on wrist. just had to make sure after that horrible showing in the video." *


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> He explained in the comments section. I will copy and paste it here. In addition the Seiko kills on power reserve 70 vs 40.
> 
> *"SPB149J1 Was later put back on timegrapher. 0ms beat error. I think there was some interference with the case and noise with the timegrapher? but on wrist does about +5-10s/day not regulated. EDIT: after 30min dial up +11/s and the other key position 12 down.... -10seconds. so should be fine on wrist. just had to make sure after that horrible showing in the video." *


And as he states in the video, long power reserve is not good with a movement that has bad isochronism like the 6r, and the watch could be minutes out near the end of the reserve. There isn't much advantage to a long power reserve when you have to change the time anyway because it's lost or gained too much. I'd personally take a shorter reserve with better timekeeping any day.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> and it's a Seiko forum full of Seiko fans, so what does that say? It's Seiko's most criticised movement.


Rabid fanbases of anything are often the most unfairly critical of the thing. You've got folks putting 10x loupes on $300 divers.

So that point doesn't really mean anything to me. I'm just speaking from personal experience with watches in general, for all of the points mentioned by Teddy and more, that I prefer Seiko 4R/6R to ETA/Sellita. 6R has been very good to me.

Although my new Sinn 105 with a Sellita has the best feeling handwind action in an automatic I've felt in a long time though.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> And as he states in the video, long power reserve is not good with a movement that has bad isochronism like the 6r, and the watch could be minutes out near the end of the reserve. There isn't much advantage to a long power reserve when you have to change the time anyway because it's lost or gained too much. I'd personally take a shorter reserve with better timekeeping any day.


Yes. That would be an interesting test! My 4r actually lasts about 45 hours not 40 hours. I got one resting now, so I will check it on Wednesday at the 40 hour to see how much it is off as a point of comparison to a 6r movement. May give a rough idea..

*Apologies to all I dont want to hijack the thread, as I am going off topic.*


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> He explained in the comments section. I will copy and paste it here. In addition the Seiko kills on power reserve 70 vs 40. So that was an issue. Personally I never had horrible accuracy on the 6r. About +8. The positives nobody mentions about the Seiko 4r or 6r movements is that they are rugged, durable, consistent, no service for 10 years, dont have to go back to Switzerland for 3 months, parts are available, local watchmaker can service it in a few days, service and regulation is about $100. Heck, you can buy a brand new movement for under $50 and have a watchmaker pop it in. I like that alot. Sending a watch back to Switzerland every five years and dropping $500 and waiting 3 months is a pretty big negative.
> 
> *"SPB149J1 Was later put back on timegrapher. 0ms beat error. I think there was some interference with the case and noise with the timegrapher? but on wrist does about +5-10s/day not regulated. EDIT: after 30min dial up +11/s and the other key position 12 down.... -10seconds. so should be fine on wrist. just had to make sure after that horrible showing in the video." *


No service for 10 years is a myth. I've got a Samurai 4r35 that runs over 30 seconds slower after 3 years of ownership and obviously needs servicing, so I don't buy that at all. You also seem to be comparing expensive Swiss brands like Rolex with $500 services (that don't actually need to go to Switzerland) to Seiko. Many low-end Swiss brand watches such as Hamilton, Tissot etc. can be serviced in your own country for as much as or maybe even less than a Seiko service would cost. Official Seiko servicing isn't even cheap btw. It costs about $200 for Seiko to "service" (i.e. throw away and replace) a 6r movement at a Seiko service centre as they treat it as a "special calibre".


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> No service for 10 years is a myth. I've got a Samurai 4r35 that runs over 30 seconds slower after 3 years of ownership and obviously needs servicing, so I don't buy that at all. You're also seem to be comparing expensive Swiss brands like Rolex with $500 services (that don't actually need to go to Switzerland) to Seiko. Many Swiss watches can be serviced in your own country for as much as a Seiko service would cost.


I am speaking of my experience so its not a myth. It may be anecdotal, but its not a myth. Just like the complaints of the 6r you mentioned are anecdotal and not myths. I dropped $500 on an Omega service and I had friends that dropped equal sums on other non Rolex Swiss watches. We probably could have been serviced locally for less. Then again the co-axial require special tools. I think Hamilton/Swatch gets them back and swaps out the powermatic 80 or whatever they use and its not inexpensive. As I stated, with a 4r movement, i would buy a new one and have my watchmaker put it in for cheap money rather than Seiko service.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

What I mean is you're talking about watches that cost thousands and don't have disposable movements like a 6rxx inside them. When an Omega or Rolex etc. goes to service centre, they don't throw the movement in the bin if it's running a bit slow. That's what they do with the 6r though and Seiko will charge you about $200 to do that. They will also do the same thing with cheap ETAs and Selittas. You can get a watchmaker to put a new one in for less, but surely the same applies to replacing the cheap ETA and Selitta movements?

I've only ever sent one of my Seikos in for service once, my Transocean (seals failed after 1 year, another example of 10 year servicing being a myth IMO), and I had to wait for 6 weeks for it to come back as they had to get a few bits from Japan, replace the movement, and that was how much it cost. When I have to eventually service my MM300 that is going to be a long and expensive service. Apparently it costs about £400, may involve sending it back to Japan (hopefully not as they should be training people around the world to service an 8L if they're used in international models) and an Omega mechanical service is £450 so almost the same price.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Thinking I may attempt a bezel insert change today, Where on the watch do I attempt to lift the bezel up? on top of the lug or in the middle below 6 ?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> Thinking I may attempt a bezel insert change today, Where on the watch do I attempt to lift the bezel up? on top of the lug or in the middle below 6 ?


On these watches, you can only access the bezel to lift it from 12 or 6. The sides of the bezel nest into the case slightly.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

jmai said:


> On these watches, you can only access the bezel to lift it from 12 or 6. The sides of the bezel nest into the case slightly.


Yeah I could see that which is why I was a little confused, I will try later.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ryan1881 said:


> Thinking I may attempt a bezel insert change today, Where on the watch do I attempt to lift the bezel up? on top of the lug or in the middle below 6 ?





jmai said:


> On these watches, you can only access the bezel to lift it from 12 or 6. The sides of the bezel nest into the case slightly.


In that case I'd do it from the top i.e. 12 o'clock side. That way, if you end up scratching the case it will be at the top which can't be seen while you're wearing the warch on the wrist, as opposed to the 6 o'clock side which will be right in your face.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> Yeah I could see that which is why I was a little confused, I will try later.


Good luck, these were tougher than normal for Seiko to open.

If you want to minimize damage, I recommend starting with a very, very thin blade, like an exacto knife. This is just to get the gap big enough to sneak a case back tool in. You'll likely break some blades if using the exacto method. I keep spare blades handy just for this purpose.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

jmai said:


> And yet we keep coming back for more. I'm not sure if we're all just fools, or if this is actually a testament to how great Seiko watches are: that they're worth dealing with all these QC issues even at $1k+ price points.
> 
> I think it's probably both lol.


I have 100% OCD yet I never noticed anything wrong with any of my plenty Seiko watches, this is where reduced eyesight comes in handy I think


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Slant said:


> In that case I'd do it from the top i.e. 12 o'clock side. That way, if you end up scratching the case it will be at the top which can't be seen while you're wearing the warch on the wrist, as opposed to the 6 o'clock side which will be right in your face.


I tried.. My god it's a tight fit, I failed at taking it off, Seems impossible! I did go for 12, Was a good job now I have a little nick.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> I tried.. My god it's a tight fit, I failed at taking it off, Seems impossible! I did go for 12, Was a good job now I have a little nick.


Exacto knife and persistence my friend!


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

jmai said:


> Exacto knife and persistence my friend!


Definitely need something very thin and strong.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I seriously can’t understand the bezel misalignment complaint. It’s a 120 click bezel. No matter how badly it’s aligned it can’t be off by more than 1/2 a minute. I get chapter ring misalignment bugging people, but not the bezel. Plus you can usually move them into a position where they line up.

So is it worth it to ding/nick/scratch the case up just re-align the bezel that is off half a minute? Now you have good alignment with a scratched watch. At least wait until there is a ceramic insert to install. Maybe it’s just me but I don’t understand the logic in this. Did you guys get your wives to get plastic surgery and liposuction too? It’s a watch. Wear it and enjoy it, flaws and all.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> I seriously can't understand the bezel misalignment complaint. It's a 120 click bezel. No matter how badly it's aligned it can't be off by more than 1/2 a minute. I get chapter ring misalignment bugging people, but not the bezel. Plus you can usually move them into a position where they line up.
> 
> So is it worth it to ding/nick/scratch the case up just re-align the bezel that is off half a minute? Now you have good alignment with a scratched watch. At least wait until there is a ceramic insert to install. Maybe it's just me but I don't understand the logic in this. Did you guys get your wives to get plastic surgery and liposuction too? It's a watch. Wear it and enjoy it, flaws and all.


Eh what? The point was to change the insert not alignment.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Trying to get my earlier post on topic: Here is a good comparison of 
*Seiko SPB187 vs Seiko SLA021 | MARINEMASTER 300 vs MM200*


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

As I enter week 3 of ownership of my MM42, the one thing that stands out above everything else (and I know I've even harping on this since day 1) is wearability. This watch is dimensionally ideal for my wrist size, and I suspect many others. A 42mm case that wears like a 40mm, with a lug to lug that is comfortably under 50mm. It's not quite SKX dimensions, but damn close and wears just as well (if not better). The video posted above illustrates this well.

In fact I would go as far as saying that, while I've had the good fortune of trying on a range of Seiko divers from Turtles to Samurais to the MM300 and GS divers, this is by far the most comfortable on my wrist. It has good heft and weight while not being top heavy, and great proportions that are unabashedly Seiko (love those fat lugs!).

I've been trying to restart my rotation with the other watches in my collection, but keep coming back to this one... so it continues to hog most of my wrist time. The watch is currently sporting a plain all black two piece nato and I love the utilitarian look.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't agree more @Silvek.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Copied mm300 strap in black and blue.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> Definitely need something very thin and strong.


This right here is the best option. Cut off the tip because it's going to break anyways.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

MarineMaster + homage = MarineMage

😇


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Silvek said:


> As I enter week 3 of ownership of my MM42, the one thing that stands out above everything else (and I know I've even harping on this since day 1) is wearability. This watch is dimensionally ideal for my wrist size, and I suspect many others. A 42mm case that wears like a 40mm, with a lug to lug that is comfortably under 50mm. It's not quite SKX dimensions, but damn close and wears just as well (if not better). The video posted above illustrates this well.
> 
> In fact I would go as far as saying that, while I've had the good fortune of trying on a range of Seiko divers from Turtles to Samurais to the MM300 and GS divers, this is by far the most comfortable on my wrist. It has good heft and weight while not being top heavy, and great proportions that are unabashedly Seiko (love those fat lugs!).
> 
> ...


You remarks are spot on...this watch wears like a dream(my wrist is 7in). I have not had it off my wrist for the last 3 weeks and it will be in my collection forever. I thought about buying an MM300 several times but it always felt too big on my wrist. As far as price is concerned...I bought the SPB187 with 20% off in the UK and feel it is great for that price. I always haggle on RRP or look for online discount codes. My all-time favourite watch was a rolex sea-dweller from 2002...stupidly sold in a purge several years ago. I have the same feelings for this watch as I had for the Rolex..both just felt right the minute they hit my wrist and although in a very different league to the Rolex...the Seiko feels every bit as much of a classic watch.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> Copied mm300 strap in black and blue.


Oooh... that looks very nice. What brand and where did you pick them up?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Silvek said:


> Oooh... that looks very nice. What brand and where did you pick them up?


Unbranded from Ebay. Quite a stiff strap that would probably benefit from a boil to shape it. That said, not at all uncomfortable, and good quality hardware.


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

I put mine on a Strapsco ; can't wait to try other straps!


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thought more about the SPB187...too small for my 7.5" wrist (personal preference). The case is ~42mm but the bezel is 40mm so it wears more like a 40mm watch to me.
Actually I prefer the fit of my Green Sumo (3rd Gen SBDC081) and the Blue Samurai "Save The Ocean" SRPC93 for the larger case sizes...
A lot has to do with the dial color as well, to me the dial must pop...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone know the weight of this one. Just the watch head? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Anyone know the weight of this one. Just the watch head? Thanks.


87g on my questionably accurate kitchen scale.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Can anyone put side by side the spd143 and spb185 i wouls like to see please


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 15, 2012)

johnMcKlane said:


> Can anyone put side by side the spd143 and spb185 i wouls like to see please


Yes please I would also like to see this myself.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Yunsung said:


> Yes please I would also like to see this myself.


Nevermind i just bought it ... ill post it my self


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 15, 2012)

johnMcKlane said:


> Nevermind i just bought it ... ill post it my self


Nice! You have both? Yes please, would love to see some size comparisons and wrist shots to compare how they wear. Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Yunsung said:


> Nice! You have both? Yes please, would love to see some size comparisons and wrist shots to compare how they wear. Thanks in advance!


as soon i have it im gonna post it !


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

2 blue dialed landed in the seiko boutique Moscow.. One is very miss - aligned. the other is ok.. Due to Christmas sale I received reasonable discount ...I am a GS fan and not too much into divers but this one is exceptional...


----------



## drthmaul (Sep 26, 2011)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 15592103


Looks fantastic on the wrist.

This one very recently came on my radar.

Seriously considering picking one up soon.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas all, it's been a hell of a year and I'm glad that these little trinkets played a small role in helping us not take life too seriously.

Hope you all have a safe and restful holiday season.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

jmai said:


> For anyone interested, here's actual measurements of the bezel insert. 38/30mm inner and outer
> 
> Side notes so far:
> 
> ...


38/30, Omega Seamaster..









38mm Luminous Aluminum watch bezel insert for Omega Seamaster automatic watch case parts


● Material: Aluminum ● Fit for: for Omega seamaster such as:212.30.41.20.01.002 212.30.41.61.01.001● Feature: Luminous ●size:38mm*30mm




www.topwatchparts.com


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Does anyone know where to get "Skinny fat bars" with the correct tip size so that I can use different straps? Ones that won't take the fat spring bars. I'm in the UK.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> Does anyone know where to get "Skinny fat bars" with the correct tip size so that I can use different straps? Ones that won't take the fat spring bars. I'm in the UK.


Try Google. It takes 30 seconds. Skinny fat spring bars- you can take it from there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

reeder1 said:


> Try Google. It takes 30 seconds. Skinny fat spring bars- you can take it from there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked because I don't see shoulder-less ones.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Yunsung said:


> Yes please I would also like to see this myself.


Not sure if anyone has posted already but here you go (just got my SPB185 yesterday)...


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

johnMcKlane said:


> Can anyone put side by side the spd143 and spb185 i wouls like to see please


Just posted one - hope it helps 😃


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Here's one more shot...

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 15, 2012)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted already but here you go (just got my SPB185 yesterday)...
> 
> View attachment 15623556
> 
> ...


Thanks! Sorry for another request - Do you have any wrist shots of both along with your wrist size? The 185 does look noticeably larger in your photos, especially the second photo, but not sure if it's because it's closer to the camera. Much appreciated.


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted already but here you go (just got my SPB185 yesterday)...
> 
> View attachment 15623556
> 
> ...


These are really helpful - thanks! The one time I tried on the 143 and 147, they felt a little small on my wrist. It does look like the 185/187 do have a little more presence - as expected.
Can't wait for the chance to try them on. 
Congrats on the end-of-the-year pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted already but here you go (just got my SPB185 yesterday)...


Thanks for sharing these images. I'd be curious to see a side by side with the black bezeled SPB187 as well, since the steel insert in the 185 creates an illusion of a wider bezel.

In the same vein, I had the BB58 out earlier and thought it might be useful to see a few more comparison shots vs. the MM42. The BB is a measured 3mm smaller in case width and 0.5-1mm slimmer and it shows in the pictures... though the Seiko does a surprisingly good job of hiding the size. The 187 case also has a deeper curve / contour that makes it sit up more proudly in the side by side shot, even though the height difference on wrist is less pronounced. The Diashield coated steel has a noticeably darker tint as well.

I really like the fact that the seiko case looks nothing like the vintage sub inspired BB58. Two very different takes on a dive watch. 

(It's worth noting for the astute viewers amongst us that the BB58 was not on the OE bracelet for these shots)


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Silvek said:


> Thanks for sharing these images. I'd be curious to see a side by side with the black bezeled SPB187 as well, since the steel insert in the 185 creates an illusion of a wider bezel.
> 
> In the same vein, I had the BB58 out earlier and thought it might be useful to see a few more comparison shots vs. the MM42. The BB is a measured 3mm smaller in case width and 0.5-1mm slimmer and it shows in the pictures... though the Seiko does a surprisingly good job of hiding the size. The 187 case also has a deeper curve / contour that makes it sit up more proudly in the side by side shot, even though the height difference on wrist is less pronounced. The Diashield coated steel has a noticeably darker tint as well.
> 
> ...


strapcode on the BB58 blue?


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> strapcode on the BB58 blue?


Yup, I prefer the rivet-less look and increased adjustability for daily wear.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

wildenkidu said:


> These are really helpful - thanks! The one time I tried on the 143 and 147, they felt a little small on my wrist. It does look like the 185/187 do have a little more presence - as expected.
> Can't wait for the chance to try them on.
> Congrats on the end-of-the-year pickup!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do agree, the silver bezel makes it appear larger. For myself (~7.5" wrist) the black bezel of the SPB187 makes the watch too small (for me), I prefer 44mm cases...


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Silvek said:


> Yup, I prefer the rivet-less look and increased adjustability for daily wear.


Nice. Fits well? Had couple for Seiko watches and endlinks never fit. Also keeps the OEM bracelet minty fresh


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Predictabilly said:


> Nice. Fits well? Had couple for Seiko watches and endlinks never fit.


Surprisingly well, the tolerance is certainly much better than the one I had for my old SKX013, though there is still small step between the lug and end link



Predictabilly said:


> Also keeps the OEM bracelet minty fresh


Very true... the Strapcode has already acquired numerous desk diving scratches. Laptops are the the bane of my bracelets.

I'm even starting to see marks on the Diashield protected clasp on the SPB187. I need to switch it out for a good rubber strap. I love the look of the OE SPB149 strap... just need to figure out how to acquire one.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't think I could spend that on a Tudor to then put a cheap aftermarket Chinese bracelet on it, no matter how good the quality (and I've heard very mixed things about Strapcode bracelets). If I didn't like the look of the bracelet on a watch that cost so much, I'd buy something else. Do you like the original bracelet but just prefer the Strapcode, or do you just plain not like the original?

Saying that, I bought a MM300 and wear it on a crafter blue a lot, so maybe I'm a massive hypocrite.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> I don't think I could spend that on a Tudor to then put a cheap aftermarket Chinese bracelet on it, no matter how good the quality (and I've heard very mixed things about Strapcode bracelets). If I didn't like the look of the bracelet on a watch that cost so much, I'd buy something else. Do you like the original bracelet but just prefer the Strapcode, or do you just plain not like the original?


While I'm not a big fan of the rivets, I'm not violently against it either. However, the biggest issue I have with the OE bracelet is the limited adjustability... I can't get it to fit comfortably on my wrist. Additionally, the things I like about this particular watch have nothing to do with the mechanism that keeps it on my wrist.



clyde_frog said:


> Saying that, I bought a MM300 and wear it on a crafter blue a lot, so maybe I'm a massive hypocrite.


It's cool. We should wear what we like and what makes us comfortable.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Silvek said:


> .... I love the look of the OE SPB149 strap... just need to figure out how to acquire one.


I agree, think this would suit it really well and have been looking for one myself, without success. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Yunsung said:


> Thanks! Sorry for another request - Do you have any wrist shots of both along with your wrist size? The 185 does look noticeably larger in your photos, especially the second photo, but not sure if it's because it's closer to the camera. Much appreciated.


No worries at all, here are both watches on my 7" wrist:



















Between the two, I personally think the SPB185 has more wrist presence as the SPB143 is bit more subtle/subdued. I feel the former is best matched with tshirt and jeans while the latter is flexible enough to be worn with a dressed up or dressed down attire.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

wildenkidu said:


> These are really helpful - thanks! The one time I tried on the 143 and 147, they felt a little small on my wrist. It does look like the 185/187 do have a little more presence - as expected.
> Can't wait for the chance to try them on.
> Congrats on the end-of-the-year pickup!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto on the wrist presence of the SPB185. Though the case measures 42mm, the bezel size is smaller. Per the YT reviews I've seen, it measures around 40.5mm so it does wear small. I can say that both SPB143 and SPB185 wear very good on my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Has anyone tried the Steelmaster 185 on leather, rubber or anything else other than the bracelet?

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

borebillon said:


> Has anyone tried the Steelmaster 185 on leather, rubber or anything else other than the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


Answering my own question. Handmade leather and a Barton Elite silicone quick release. Looks pretty darn good to me. Negligible gap, especially on the thick leather.























Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Just posted one - hope it helps 😃


This is perfect ! Thank You very much !


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

borebillon said:


> Answering my own question. Handmade leather and a Barton Elite silicone quick release. Looks pretty darn good to me. Negligible gap, especially on the thick leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it wears so much better on the silicone than on the bracelet I can scarcely believe it. I thought it would feel a bit top heavy but instead it melts away like my Sub. All the heavy clunkiness is gone. I'm going to order a black one and I highly recommend giving it a try.

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Really impressed with the crafterblue mm200 curved end strap on my SPB187. Although not designed for this case, it fits, with some persuasion (no guarantees), and I think it matches well.
TBH I've never taken to previous crafterblue straps, but all my previous reservations have been dispelled with this one. It's soft, supple, and with minimal scent. Really comfortable.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

borebillon said:


> Answering my own question. Handmade leather and a Barton Elite silicone quick release. Looks pretty darn good to me. Negligible gap, especially on the thick leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What wrist size do you have? 
Of course its very personal but for me the watch looks tiny. I will let mine go again (SPB187), 7.5" + wrist size the 40mm appearance
doesn't work for me.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> Really impressed with the crafterblue mm200 curved end strap on my SPB187. Although not designed for this case, it fits, with some persuasion (no guarantees), and I think it matches well.
> TBH I've never taken to previous crafterblue straps, but all my previous reservations have been dispelled with this one. It's soft, supple, and with minimal scent. Really comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 15626409


That looks outstanding. Still waiting to see one in a USA AD!!!


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

tallguy09 said:


> What wrist size do you have?
> Of course its very personal but for me the watch looks tiny. I will let mine go again (SPB187), 7.5" + wrist size the 40mm appearance
> doesn't work for me.


Mine are 8"+. Perhaps even 8.5". Personally I love 40mm watches. My 14060 convinced me several years ago that I don't need to fill all the available real estate with an oversized dial and now big watches look wrong to me. As you said it's all a matter of taste, although I'm very glad to see the trend for massive wrist clocks starting to fade.

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> Really impressed with the crafterblue mm200 curved end strap on my SPB187. Although not designed for this case, it fits, with some persuasion (no guarantees), and I think it matches well.
> TBH I've never taken to previous crafterblue straps, but all my previous reservations have been dispelled with this one. It's soft, supple, and with minimal scent. Really comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 15626409


What's your wrist size? I'm trying to figure out if a Crafter Blue might work on my 8"+ tree trunks, especially the Sumo one. I can't seem to find anything else that would fill those huge gaps.

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

SPB185 on a leather NATO strap

 : IG profile









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

borebillon said:


> Answering my own question. Handmade leather and a Barton Elite silicone quick release. Looks pretty darn good to me. Negligible gap, especially on the thick leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, what is your wrist size?


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Nanook65 said:


> Just curious, what is your wrist size?


8" - 8.5"

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

borebillon said:


> 8" - 8.5"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


Thanks....
Trying to imagine this one on my 7 3/8" dia wrist


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Nanook65 said:


> Thanks....
> Trying to imagine this one on my 7 3/8" dia wrist


I think it'd look great. My wrists are also fairly flat considering the size of them.

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

h_zee13 said:


> SPB185 on a leather NATO strap
> 
> : IG profile
> 
> ...


That looks great!

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Silvek said:


> I love the look of the OE SPB149 strap... just need to figure out how to acquire one.


send me a PM- I have the SPB147 (black) OEM rubber strap I'd consider selling.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

borebillon said:


> Answering my own question. Handmade leather and a Barton Elite silicone quick release. Looks pretty darn good to me. Negligible gap, especially on the thick leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Barton elite quick release in 22mm and it's an amazing rubber for the money, couldn't recommend more.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

borebillon said:


> What's your wrist size? I'm trying to figure out if a Crafter Blue might work on my 8"+ tree trunks, especially the Sumo one. I can't seem to find anything else that would fill those huge gaps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


7" wrist. The Sumo's larger lug to lug might work in your favour.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My 185 next to my 079:


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Bozzy said:


> My 185 next to my 079:


Very nice. Initial impressions comparing the two?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Yunsung said:


> Yes please I would also like to see this myself.


I know im late to the party but here it is !


----------



## Yunsung (Aug 15, 2012)

johnMcKlane said:


> I know im late to the party but here it is !


Thanks! What's your wrist size please?


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Bozzy said:


> My 185 next to my 079:
> 
> View attachment 15627679
> 
> ...


Comparison please. I may get the 079 instead of 187. It a 50% discount! What do you say about these watches? Design, finishing, etc.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Dopamina said:


> Comparison please. I may get the 079 instead of 187. It a 50% discount! What do you say about these watches? Design, finishing, etc.


The spb185 has a superb case !


----------



## CSV (May 5, 2009)

Check this out!

Sbdc133


http://imgur.com/a/NPwIjuT


----------



## CSV (May 5, 2009)

CSV said:


> Check this out!
> 
> Sbdc133
> 
> ...


I want to trade my 125 now


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

CSV said:


> Check this out!
> 
> Sbdc133
> 
> ...


Damn I have to stop impulse buying every model Seiko is throwing at us

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I can't remember what thread I posted these on already but did see some folks asking for side by side shots and figured I'd post photos again. I apologize if it was this thread, just trying to help out fellow enthusiasts. Surprisingly, after spending some time with them and looking them over the last two weeks, I'd opt for the steel bezel myself. I thought for sure it would have been the blue dial when the first press release came out. For reference my wrist is between 6.5-6.75."


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

CSV said:


> Check this out!
> 
> Sbdc133
> 
> ...


_There it is!_ I have been waiting for this announcement - I assume this is the equivalent of the leaked SPB207. Here are some other images from Rakuten:








I








It looks like, similar to other recent Prospex limited editions, it comes with both bracelet and rubber strap. While I am not certain I am feeling the green strap, I am glad that they went with it - can always pick up a black one from Uncle Seiko or similar.

My biggest concern was that they were going to go with gold for the hands/indices, similar to the SPB105 'Dark Green Sunset' - I, personally, hate the mismatch between those and the white/steel elsewhere. So I am *thrilled* that the gold is only an accent from the second hand and that everything else matches (similar to the SBDC079 'Ginza'); also happy to see that the red stoplight is still present on the gold hand.

Can't wait to see what the MSRP will be in USD - but I am pretty sure this is going to be my pickup for this year.


----------



## testudo (Jan 5, 2021)

I really like the look of these two watches but the three o'clock indice is really bugging me, why is it on the minute track? I wonder why they didn't just leave it off or move it on the left side of the date window to better mirror the 9 o'clock one...


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

This one has been on my wrist a ton. Wears like an SKX.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

wildenkidu said:


> _There it is!_ I have been waiting for this announcement - I assume this is the equivalent of the leaked SPB207. Here are some other images from Rakuten:
> 
> [/IMG]https://shop.r10s.jp/capsule/cabinet/001/062/sbdc133_1.jpg[/IMG]I[/IMG]https://shop.r10s.jp/capsule/cabinet/001/062/sbdc133_3.jpg[/IMG]
> It looks like, similar to other recent Prospex limited editions, it comes with both bracelet and rubber strap. While I am not certain I am feeling the green strap, I am glad that they went with it - can always pick up a black one from Uncle Seiko or similar.
> ...




I like the blue, but this green is going to have me waiting a bit longer before making a decision about pulling the trigger on one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Wish the green and blue dials had matching bezels. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

NS1 said:


> This one has been on my wrist a ton. Wears like an SKX.


Looks great on the Nato. 

My SPB187 has been on a rubber strap more recently and is still hogging most of my wrist time.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Had a fun little photoshoot of my collection. This one came out great









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> Had a fun little photoshoot of my collection. This one came out great
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


what di you use for camera ?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> what di you use for camera ?


It's a Nikon D810. But honestly I'm know nothing about cameras  
My wife's the photographer and she's the one who took the photo.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> It's a Nikon D810. But honestly I'm know nothing about cameras
> My wife's the photographer and she's the one who took the photo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


hhahah nice ! 
i know it was a REFLEX !


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

h_zee13 said:


> Had a fun little photoshoot of my collection. This one came out great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think I liked divers on brown leather straps, but I like that one.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

LLJ said:


> I didn't think I liked divers on brown leather straps, but I like that one.


Thanks man. I don't wear it often on that strap but it's really comfortable when I do..and it looks awesome

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

NS1 said:


> This one has been on my wrist a ton. Wears like an SKX.
> 
> View attachment 15634909
> 
> ...


Nice combo. What strap is this?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Tairese7 said:


> Nice combo. What strap is this?


Thanks. It's an Erika's Original MN strap. Trident with a grey stripe.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Just put it on the Zuludiver seacroft waffle strap, It's nice very pliable, Better than Uncle Seiko.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> View attachment 15638032
> 
> View attachment 15638033
> 
> ...


I had mine on the same strap, but it's much longer than the US waffle strap. Too long says the guy with the 7.25 inch wrist. I need to cut it shorter before I'll try that strap again.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

NS1 said:


> I had mine on the same strap, but it's much longer than the US waffle strap. Too long says the guy with the 7.25 inch wrist. I need to cut it shorter before I'll try that strap again.


I'd second this. A nicely made strap but the 'short end' was too long for my 7" wrist. The buckle was too far to the side of my wrist for my liking.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Bozzy said:


> My 185 next to my 079:
> 
> View attachment 15627679
> 
> ...


When first I saw the 185, it was an easy pass for me but photos like these, it's slowly growing on me


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Tried out two different waffle straps. One from Zuludiver, the other ubranded from ebay at half the price. Can't tell them apart in anything other than the buckle. In fact I prefer the non Zuludiver buckle as it's slightly shorter in length.


----------



## glam1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> Tried out two different waffle straps. One from Zuludiver, the other ubranded from ebay at half the price. Can't tell them apart in anything other than the buckle. In fact I prefer the non Zuludiver buckle as it's slightly shorter in length.
> View attachment 15639317
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got a link for the ebay waffle...looks good


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

glam1 said:


> Have you got a link for the ebay waffle...looks good


Search ebay for seller: nh35.watches.ltd


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> Tried out two different waffle straps. One from Zuludiver, the other ubranded from ebay at half the price. Can't tell them apart in anything other than the buckle. In fact I prefer the non Zuludiver buckle as it's slightly shorter in length.


Majority of these rubber straps and Nato's etc are just rebranded tbh, Is the one on ebay also FKM rubber?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

NS1 said:


> This one has been on my wrist a ton. Wears like an SKX.


As for me, I am a little sad you say this. The watch is beautiful, really! I am sure it is just great for a lot of guys and obviously tons of support for skx, but for me I just can't get over how small a skx looks on my wrist. I feel like I am wearing my grandpas 36 mm watch. Honestly I do & no amount of talk is going to change that. Unfortunately that is NOT at all the look I am after. I kept wanting to like a skx. Bought a new one 3x & could never like it & sold all 3.

I'm sure at some point I break down and buy one of these because they look so dang good in the pics, but arg... crap, what do I know...

Sorry guys....


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Nanook65 said:


> As for me, I am a little sad you say this. The watch is beautiful, really! I am sure it is just great for a lot of guys and obviously tons of support for skx, but for me I just can't get over how small a skx looks on my wrist. I feel like I am wearing my grandpas 36 mm watch. Honestly I do & no amount of talk is going to change that. Unfortunately that is NOT at all the look I am after. I kept wanting to like a skx. Bought a new one 3x & could never like it & sold all 3.
> 
> I'm sure at some point I break down and buy one of these because they look so dang good in the pics, but arg... crap, what do I know...
> 
> Sorry guys....


Same here, initially liked the black bezel "blue" dial SPB187 from the pictures but when putting it on my 7.5" wrist it didn't fit so went back to my 3rd Gen Hulk Sumo, much prefer that one...


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> As for me, I am a little sad you say this. The watch is beautiful, really! I am sure it is just great for a lot of guys and obviously tons of support for skx, but for me I just can't get over how small a skx looks on my wrist. I feel like I am wearing my grandpas 36 mm watch. Honestly I do & no amount of talk is going to change that. Unfortunately that is NOT at all the look I am after. I kept wanting to like a skx. Bought a new one 3x & could never like it & sold all 3.
> 
> I'm sure at some point I break down and buy one of these because they look so dang good in the pics, but arg... crap, what do I know...
> 
> Sorry guys....


Wear like the SKX ? .... WHAT ?










We're not gonna take it
Oh no, we ain't gonna take it
We're not gonna take it anymore


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> Wear like the SKX ? .... WHAT ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic!
Good confirmation for me. I can see why you would like the size, but unless that picture is deceiving, I'm guessing your wrist is quite small.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> Thanks for the pic!
> Good confirmation for me. I can see why you would like the size, but unless that picture is deceiving, I'm guessing your wrist is quite small.


Thats what she said ! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


>


Ok, be honest....
What is your wrist dia? 5.5"?

Not at all meant to be a rip. Looks great on you, but it isn't going to look like that on too many guys...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I finally tracked down and fitted the MM300 Ratcheting Clasp to the bracelet of my 187. As you can see, I like a sung fit! 
It is a little bulky at the ratchet end, but no thicker than the double overlay of the rubber straps I usually wear.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

I didn't keep my SPB187 (blue dial black bezel) but switched to Green Sumo 3rd generation. Personally I find that one a much better fit for my larger* 7.5" wrist*. Loved the SPB187 from the pictures but once I had it on my wrist: No.
Very much a personal preference but once you are used to 43-44mm its tricky to look at ~40mm and feel that to be a good fit?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

After stalking this thread since its beginning I finally gave in to the temptation, and couldn't help but put my personal touch on it:










SPB185 in SPB187 case with SBCD027 50th Sumo seconds hand. I know the stoplight/shovel hand was derived from the 6159 design, but I just couldn't help myself with the movement assembly out.

On my 6.5" wrist it wears very comfortably and has less of a presence than the SKX with its narrower lug width and their tapered design. I've tried on a friend's SBDX017 and the SPB077 at a retailer and those were just too much case for me. I'm really enjoying this release!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> Ok, be honest....
> What is your wrist dia? 5.5"?
> 
> Not at all meant to be a rip. Looks great on you, but it isn't going to look like that on too many guys...


I just measure it and I glad to say it has a little more than 6.5....


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

ap614 said:


> After stalking this thread since its beginning I finally gave in to the temptation, and couldn't help but put my personal touch on it:
> 
> SPB185 in SPB187 case with SBCD027 50th Sumo seconds hand. I know the stoplight/shovel hand was derived from the 6159 design, but I just couldn't help myself with the movement assembly out.
> 
> On my 6.5" wrist it wears very comfortably and has less of a presence than the SKX with its narrower lug width and their tapered design. I've tried on a friend's SBDX017 and the SPB077 at a retailer and those were just too much case for me. I'm really enjoying this release!


SKX Bezel insert? How did you take your bezel off ?


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

ap614 said:


> After stalking this thread since its beginning I finally gave in to the temptation, and couldn't help but put my personal touch on it:
> 
> View attachment 15648732
> 
> ...


*Respect!* I was already super happy when I eventually succeeded with resizing that bracelet, each link using two collars, have never seen that before and gave me a headache but seeing what you did...oh well


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> SKX Bezel insert? How did you take your bezel off ?


Case swap... haven't tried removing any bezels or inserts yet.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

I thought I was going to swap the cases and it would be an easy choice which I'll keep...but man oh man was I wrong. They both look absolutely amazing!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I was seriously considering doing a case swap as well, wanting black on black, and yours looks great. However, that blue dial has grown on me. If the black dial was sunburst instead of matte, I think I'd still want a black on black. Right now I'm leaning toward a 187.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

digivandig said:


> I was seriously considering doing a case swap as well, wanting black on black, and yours looks great. However, that blue dial has grown on me. If the black dial was sunburst instead of matte, I think I'd still want a black on black. Right now I'm leaning toward a 187.


I was the same black/black boat. The moment I saw the blue dial the flesh, my mind changed instantly.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

digivandig said:


> I was seriously considering doing a case swap as well, wanting black on black, and yours looks great. However, that blue dial has grown on me. If the black dial was sunburst instead of matte, I think I'd still want a black on black. Right now I'm leaning toward a 187.


I don't know if the sunburst black would work with the shiny black bezel. The matte dial fits better in my opinion

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

To me, Judging by pictures, the steel insert ruins the blue and the black. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

h_zee13 said:


> I thought I was going to swap the cases and it would be an easy choice which I'll keep...but man oh man was I wrong. They both look absolutely amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue.. Don't think I've seen a shade of blue on a watch, at least not a Seiko, that I've been taken by. I'd have one by now if that pesky GS hadn't have come up for sale at a price to good to miss! 😉 Maybe a birthday present to myself later in the year 😁


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all, how does the MM200 compare to the MM300 quality wise?

Is the extra £1800 worth it?

Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Hi all, how does the MM200 compare to the MM300 quality wise?
> 
> Is the extra £1800 worth it?
> 
> ...


just check out the movement !


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

johnMcKlane said:


> just check out the movement !


Isn't the MM300 unregulated though?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I've confirmed through my Seiko/GS AD that the bezel cannot be purchased separarately.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

This one got my attention...Island Watch ISL-65, using NH36...couldn't resist 
Similar MM300 theme, Samurai style...


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> This one got my attention...Island Watch ISL-65, using NH36...couldn't resist
> Similar MM300 theme, Samurai style...
> View attachment 15653869


I'd be all over that model if I didn't already have this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I've recently purchased the SPB143 but I am so tempted by one of these. Holding out for the green dial limited edition.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

I've recently purchased the SPB143 but I am so tempted by one of these. Holding out for the green dial limited edition.


----------



## grizzlykoala (Jul 11, 2016)

Can someone please confirm whether the lume pip/dot on the bezel of the steel version is covered in glass? Just from the pics, it looks like the black bezel is that lacquer/plastic, so I want my watch to be durable - that's why I am leaning to the steel bezel, but also need the lume pip to be protected with glass. Thanks!


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

grizzlykoala said:


> Can someone please confirm whether the lume pip/dot on the bezel of the steel version is covered in glass? Just from the pics, it looks like the black bezel is that lacquer/plastic, so I want my watch to be durable - that's why I am leaning to the steel bezel, but also need the lume pip to be protected with glass. Thanks!


It does look like it yes. Hope these pictures help.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

grizzlykoala said:


> Can someone please confirm whether the lume pip/dot on the bezel of the steel version is covered in glass? Just from the pics, it looks like the black bezel is that lacquer/plastic, so I want my watch to be durable - that's why I am leaning to the steel bezel, but also need the lume pip to be protected with glass. Thanks!


Can't say for the steel bezel insert, but on the black insert the lume dot is totally unprotected, just recessed.


----------



## grizzlykoala (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks for the pic Bozzy, but it sounds like you're not sure. Can someone who has the steel bezel confirm whether the lume pip of the steel bezel is covered with glass? Thanks.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Ginseng108 said:


> I've confirmed through my Seiko/GS AD that the bezel cannot be purchased separarately.


..just wait a bit, the aftermarket will react and you will find what you want I'm sure

Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

DTDiver said:


> ..just wait a bit, the aftermarket will react and you will find what you want I'm sure
> 
> Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


It will come eventually, Meanwhile the SKX bezels work but with a gap.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Ryan1881 said:


> It will come eventually, *Meanwhile the SKX bezels work but with a gap*.


How about Turtle or SNZH inserts? Either of those might fill the gap.


----------



## TinyWabbit (Jan 14, 2021)

I just saw it in an independent horologist, I shall resist...

btw, stupid newbie question since I'm new into the forum and in the watch world. Does an independant horologist (who's also an official seiko retailer) can fix a miss-alignment ?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

TinyWabbit said:


> I just saw it in an independent horologist, I shall resist...
> 
> btw, stupid newbie question since I'm new into the forum and in the watch world. Does an independant horologist (who's also an official seiko retailer) can fix a miss-alignment ?


Yes.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's an overlay of the skx bezel insert (dark grey) on the SPB187 insert bezel (black).


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's my 187 with the skx bezel insert, an aftermarket insert in grey, a slightly faded skx insert and the original.
Before I'd even started, I though that the skx insert would be too small and that the gap between inside edge and crystal would look off. In practice I now think it looks ok. It is possible to just see the case where it surrounds the crystal, however, I think it adds an extra dimension to it's appearance.
I'm not sure which insert I'll end up with, although I'm leaning towards the original. Why did I do this? You can probably guess; alignment was a touch off.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

The flash on my phone camera is playing havoc with the crystal, but you can see the case surrounding the crystal better.


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## sirrat007 (May 1, 2020)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I can't remember what thread I posted these on already but did see some folks asking for side by side shots and figured I'd post photos again. I apologize if it was this thread, just trying to help out fellow enthusiasts. Surprisingly, after spending some time with them and looking them over the last two weeks, I'd opt for the steel bezel myself. I thought for sure it would have been the blue dial when the first press release came out. For reference my wrist is between 6.5-6.75."


black bezel is it


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Does anyone on this thread have both a spb187 and an spb143 or variation to see a size differential?

I am considering both and trying to figure out if a MM200 is going to be too big.

Thanks!!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> Does anyone on this thread have both a spb187 and an spb143 or variation to see a size differential?
> 
> I am considering both and trying to figure out if a MM200 is going to be too big.
> 
> Thanks!!


I have both. What infos do you want?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> I have both. What infos do you want?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Awesome maybe a side by side pic? I am thinking that the spb143 at 40mm is almost perfect for my wrist size of 6.5. But the spb187 seems to wear like an skx ( I hear) which I like and don't feel is too large. The spb187 seems like "more watch" and I have always like the marine master but know they would be too big.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> Awesome maybe a side by side pic? I am thinking that the spb143 at 40mm is almost perfect for my wrist size of 6.5. But the spb187 seems to wear like an skx ( I hear) which I like and don't feel is too large. The spb187 seems like "more watch" and I have always like the marine master but know they would be too big.


Hope this helps. I have a 7inch wrist and I think the SPB147 fits better. Also, the old MM200 fits better























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> Hope this helps. I have a 7inch wrist and I think the SPB147 fits better. Also, the old MM200 fits better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for those! The size difference doesn't seem that much, especially lug to lug.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> Thanks for those! The size difference doesn't seem that different, especially lug to lug.


Yeah they looks pretty much the same but I feel like the overall shape is more round I guess. Feels a bit too heavy. That's why the old MM200 with its bigger size fits better because it sits more "flat" on the wrist

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Bozzy said:


> View attachment 15661555


What did you for that awesome picture ?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Last photo before I sell this. I had a chance to try a blue SLA023 MM300 and just fell in love with it!

Check the classifieds if anyone's interested


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

jmai said:


> Last photo before I sell this. I had a chance to try a blue SLA023 MM300 and just fell in love with it!
> 
> Check the classifieds if anyone's interested
> 
> View attachment 15665299


Funnily, when the first catalogue pictures of the SPB185/7 surfaced, and there was mention of a blue dial, I thought that the blue was to be paired with the steel bezel, like this.. Certainly looks cracking! 👍


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Just saw both variants at my AD today, very nice watches and the finishing is amazing. Then my AD offered me the deep blue hole Ltd edition 065 (?) previous gen for 40-45% off, brand new with full 3 year warranty....tempting.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Predictabilly said:


> Just saw both variants at my AD today, very nice watches and the finishing is amazing. Then my AD offered me the deep blue hole Ltd edition 065 (?) previous gen for 40-45% off, brand new with full 3 year warranty....tempting.


get the deep blue hole at 45% off! It's the better watch too


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Wanted to throw a couple pics of my modded SPB187 on my 6 or 6.25" wrist. This watch is making me rethink my old size limits. I generally prefer sticking under 46mm L2L and 39mm diameter. But while this watch is certainly big on my wrist, its comfortable and the bracelet conforms nicely. If you're worried about this watch wearing too large, dont be. Something about the combination of the bezel diameter being 40mm, the heavily sloping lugs and end links, and the mirrored polished side profile just make the watch not seem as large.

And my favorite pen for good measure!


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

hairy said:


> Wanted to throw a couple pics of my modded SPB187 on my 6 or 6.25" wrist. This watch is making me rethink my old size limits. I generally prefer sticking under 46mm L2L and 39mm diameter. But while this watch is certainly big on my wrist, its comfortable and the bracelet conforms nicely. If you're worried about this watch wearing too large, dont be. Something about the combination of the bezel diameter being 40mm, the heavily sloping lugs and end links, and the mirrored polished side profile just make the watch not seem as large.
> 
> And my favorite pen for good measure!
> View attachment 15666734
> ...


Personally I find the dial pattern confusing, prefer it more simple, black, blue, green sunburst.
Not for me but all what matter is that you like it.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> get the deep blue hole at 45% off! It's the better watch too


Love the dial it's so nice but the new ones wear smaller which I prefer....I'll just wait until these new ones are available at 30% off


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

that green looks awesome I must say... vibrant


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

What do we think the chances are for a black dial/gold indices version?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tallguy09 said:


> that green looks awesome I must say... vibrant
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15674496"]15674496[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15674499"]15674499[/ATTACH]


Word. Just called into my local AD to give me a buzz if they get one in. Can def see myself pulling the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

That SSC807 Chronograph, I think it shares the Solar movement with the Orient Neo 70's (just got one from eBay Japan and love it).


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

I just realized that there were some apparent real-world shots of the SPB207 that hadn't made it over here.

@yonsson posted these 2 to the NEW and UPCOMING thread:

















A few others from Instagram:
@68molle









@thewatchobserver









@klockmasterfaltoversten









@seikodiverr


----------



## 7TSeven (Dec 26, 2015)

Stunning green. Really tempted to put that dial in a 185.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> That SSC807 Chronograph, I think it shares the Solar movement with the Orient Neo 70's (just got one from eBay Japan and love it).
> View attachment 15675943
> View attachment 15675944


Pls post pics of the actual watch (the orient), thanks!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I love this thing...


----------



## gwalsh (Aug 2, 2008)

On MM waffle


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Predictabilly said:


> Pls post pics of the actual watch (the orient), thanks!


Replaced the original bracelet with Strapcode: "22mm Super-O Boyer 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Orient Mako II , Ray II, V-Clasp Button Double Lock × 1"
100% fit.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> I thought I was going to swap the cases and it would be an easy choice which I'll keep...but man oh man was I wrong. They both look absolutely amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....black on black and I'd buy it.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> I've confirmed through my Seiko/GS AD that the bezel cannot be purchased separarately.


I was told the opposite here in canada.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

krampus said:


> I was told the opposite here in canada.


I'm not surprised. There may be differences by country or region.
My AD is one of the larger dealers with a longstanding relationship with the mothership in Japan. If he tells me he can't get something, I tend to believe him. Hopefully your information is accurate and permanent.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

krampus said:


> I was told the opposite here in canada.


I was also told by Seiko UK that the bezels are not for sale. You must send it in for replacement, If you can purchase a bezel, I'd be willing to buy from you


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> I'm not surprising. There may be differences by country or region.
> My AD is one of the larger dealers with a longstanding relationship with the mothership in Japan. If he tells me he can't get something, I tend to believe him. Hopefully your information is accurate and permanent.













Ryan1881 said:


> I was also told by Seiko UK that the bezels are not for sale. You must send it in for replacement, If you can purchase a bezel, I'd be willing to buy from you


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

If Canada can order a part....I don't see why the UK or the US can't. This is backwards day!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm in Canada and was able to buy a 187 bezel on its own so it's definitely possible. Although I bought from a friend who got it straight from Seiko in China


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

tallguy09 said:


> Replaced the original bracelet with Strapcode: "22mm Super-O Boyer 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Orient Mako II , Ray II, V-Clasp Button Double Lock × 1"
> 100% fit.
> View attachment 15681110
> View attachment 15681111
> View attachment 15681113


wow that's actually a really nice watch for the money. Enjoy!


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My 185 next to my brothers 187:


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Silvek said:


> Put It back on the Scurfa blue rubber strap again today, and was reminded of how comfortable they are and how well they wear on wrist. I highly recommend this combination for those looking for a rubber strap to compliment the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 15609614


Wow, could I see some more pics of this strap, particularly on wrist? How's the length of these straps? The website says they're 127mm/87mm which seems like on the longer side. Is the rubber soft and flexible?


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I'm in Canada and was able to buy a 187 bezel on its own so it's definitely possible. Although I bought from a friend who got it straight from Seiko in China


I emailed canada seiko, China, Hong kong, None of them would sell me the bezel except Hong kong but they wanted me to visit in store and purchase it for 400 dollars.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

New addition to my collection! 😍


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ok... the Green MM200 pretty much must be mine...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

..so I am dumb... I honestly didn't realize they had made two green mm200's the older 44mm SPB105 and the new 207... I have a big wrist and I found this one today paying considerably less than a 207 would run. anyways... I somewhat by accident get the 44mm .. oh well don't care I still like it (I'm slightly embarrassed..but I'll live and it is sort of funny.) I don't think I would have been willing to pay the premium for the 207 over the 187.. on the upside I can wear a 44mm watch..


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

atarione said:


> ..


You can never have too many green ones


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

atarione said:


> ..so I am dumb... I honestly didn't realize they had made two green mm200's the older 44mm SPB105 and the new 207... I have a big wrist and I found this one today paying considerably less than a 207 would run. anyways... I somewhat by accident get the 44mm .. oh well don't care I still like it (I'm slightly embarrassed..but I'll live and it is sort of funny.) I don't think I would have been willing to pay the premium for the 207 over the 187.. on the upside I can wear a 44mm watch..
> View attachment 15700201


It doesn't help that the mm200 moniker is being used for two different models. That said, you chose well.


----------



## Fatbobslim (Feb 9, 2021)

omgitsspooky said:


> New addition to my collection! 😍
> 
> View attachment 15698175


Been watching the forum for a while, but this is my first post! This is a great looking watch! I note you have a blue Willard as well. I'm trying to decide between the 185 and the black Willard and wondered how they compared in your opinion in terms of quality, versatility and comfort on the wrist. I only have an SKX007 and a SARX035 to compare them to and can't get to an AD to try either on right now. I love the SKX but it can look and feel kinda tall at times, especially after I've been wearing the SARX which is incredibly comfortable. I've seen some comments that say the 185 wears like an SKX but it's a fair bit thinner so was hoping it might wear less tall. The Willard seems to get great feedback in terms of quality and comfort. I'm driving myself nuts trying to decide between the two! (unfortunately both is not an option right now!)


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Fatbobslim said:


> Been watching the forum for a while, but this is my first post! This is a great looking watch! I note you have a blue Willard as well. I'm trying to decide between the 185 and the black Willard and wondered how they compared in your opinion in terms of quality, versatility and comfort on the wrist. I only have an SKX007 and a SARX035 to compare them to and can't get to an AD to try either on right now. I love the SKX but it can look and feel kinda tall at times, especially after I've been wearing the SARX which is incredibly comfortable. I've seen some comments that say the 185 wears like an SKX but it's a fair bit thinner so was hoping it might wear less tall. The Willard seems to get great feedback in terms of quality and comfort. I'm driving myself nuts trying to decide between the two! (unfortunately both is not an option right now!)


That's gonna be a hard decision to make, but whichever you decide, I think you'll be happy. Keep in mind that I've only worn my new SPB185 for a couple of days. From my experience, the Willard will wear a bit better, shorter, and thinner on my 6.5" wrist. It's true what they say about the new MM200 wearing like an SKX but the 6159 case, in my opinion, is meant to have a bigger presence.

I suggest you get the Willard first and see how you like it. If it's not to your liking, get the 185 next. Or better yet, buy both and sell one after you've decided. You won't lose much if you buy the Willard pre-owned. The 185/187 on the other hand you might lose $100-$200 since it's so new and I doubt people are selling pre-owned. Best of luck!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fatbobslim said:


> Been watching the forum for a while, but this is my first post! This is a great looking watch! I note you have a blue Willard as well. I'm trying to decide between the 185 and the black Willard and wondered how they compared in your opinion in terms of quality, versatility and comfort on the wrist. I only have an SKX007 and a SARX035 to compare them to and can't get to an AD to try either on right now. I love the SKX but it can look and feel kinda tall at times, especially after I've been wearing the SARX which is incredibly comfortable. I've seen some comments that say the 185 wears like an SKX but it's a fair bit thinner so was hoping it might wear less tall. The Willard seems to get great feedback in terms of quality and comfort. I'm driving myself nuts trying to decide between the two! (unfortunately both is not an option right now!)


Having both SKX and SPB187, I can say that the 185/7 is a better fitting, thinner, upgrade on the skx.


----------



## Fatbobslim (Feb 9, 2021)

omgitsspooky said:


> That's gonna be a hard decision to make, but whichever you decide, I think you'll be happy. Keep in mind that I've only worn my new SPB185 for a couple of days. From my experience, the Willard will wear a bit better, shorter, and thinner on my 6.5" wrist. It's true what they say about the new MM200 wearing like an SKX but the 6159 case, in my opinion, is meant to have a bigger presence.
> 
> I suggest you get the Willard first and see how you like it. If it's not to your liking, get the 185 next. Or better yet, buy both and sell one after you've decided. You won't lose much if you buy the Willard pre-owned. The 185/187 on the other hand you might lose $100-$200 since it's so new and I doubt people are selling pre-owned. Best of luck!


Thanks for taking the time to reply. This sounds like good advice and our wrist sizes are not dissimilar with mine being 6.75" so is good to hear your experience. I may have found an AD here in the UK that will deliver both with free returns so I can hopefully try both on at home which would be ideal. Either way I think you're right, it's gonna be a hard decision , they're both very different but I love the style of both equally. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## Fatbobslim (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. 


Jasper110 said:


> Having both SKX and SPB187, I can say that the 185/7 is a better fitting, thinner, upgrade on the skx.


Thanks, this is exactly the kind of feedback I'm looking for. Appreciate you taking the time to comment. As above, I think I've found an AD that has both and has a free returns policy so I can try them both at home. Not sure it will make the decision any easier but at least I'll get to see them in person! Cheers!


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Got the Islander #ISL-65 and love it, this one replaced the SPB187 for me, was too small for my 7.5" wrist, at least it felt that way for me...


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

Are those posting about purchasing the bezel looking for the whole bezel or just the bezel insert? I just removed the bezel insert from my SPB187 and replaced it with a sloped ceramic one designed for an SKX007. I have a thicker domed crystal on the way to account for the added height of the slope on the bezel insert.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Psychointegra said:


> Are those posting about purchasing the bezel looking for the whole bezel or just the bezel insert? I just removed the bezel insert from my SPB187 and replaced it with a sloped ceramic one designed for an SKX007. I have a thicker domed crystal on the way to account for the added height of the slope on the bezel insert.
> View attachment 15703610


Any pictures of the watch with the skx insert fitted that we can see?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Any pictures of the watch with the skx insert fitted that we can see?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure... it also has a Great Blue Hole (SBDC065) dial and hands.


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

One more from straight on. The crystal that I have on the way does not have a beveled edge so it should meet up flush with the bezel insert.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Psychointegra said:


> Are those posting about purchasing the bezel looking for the whole bezel or just the bezel insert? I just removed the bezel insert from my SPB187 and replaced it with a sloped ceramic one designed for an SKX007. I have a thicker domed crystal on the way to account for the added height of the slope on the bezel insert.
> View attachment 15703610


Do you have the crystal dimensions?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

B1ff_77 said:


> Any pictures of the watch with the skx insert fitted that we can see?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a look at post #628 on this thread, I posted a couple of pics of the skx insert compared to the original.


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> Do you have the crystal dimensions?


The OEM one is 30mm wide and approximately 2.85mm thick.


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

Picture with a domed sapphire crystal that fits seamlessly against the ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Psychointegra said:


> Picture with a domed sapphire crystal that fits seamlessly against the ceramic bezel insert.
> View attachment 15711995


Can you post a straight on picture?


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> Can you post a straight on picture?


Sure


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

Profile shot of the SPB187 with the domed sapphire crystal and sloped ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Not a huge fan of the current Seiko LE bandwagon, but the 207 is looking very good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

B1ff_77 said:


> Not a huge fan of the current Seiko LE bandwagon, but the 207 is looking very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green looks dark blue!


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

This dial is something else... 6" wrist.





  








DSC01210.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021












  








DSC01217.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021












  








DSC01227.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^
The Samurai dial works great in this case. Just waiting for someone to drop a Capt. Willard dial in there...


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

These cases are fantastic platforms for modding. I have a spb183 dial but it didn't look quite as good in these cases because the indices felt too boxy for the curvy shape of the case. But turtle dials work super well. I put my srpd45 sea grape dial in the 185


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> These cases are fantastic platforms for modding. I have a spb183 dial but it didn't look quite as good in these cases because the indices felt too boxy for the curvy shape of the case. But turtle dials work super well. I put my srpd45 sea grape dial in the 185
> 
> View attachment 15719468
> 
> View attachment 15719469


Is that a crafter blue strap for the 18x?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

hairy said:


> Is that a crafter blue strap for the 18x?


That is the crafter blue for the older mm200, like the sbdc063 series. Fits decently with different springbars on the 185


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> That is the crafter blue for the older mm200, like the sbdc063 series. Fits decently with different springbars on the 185


The Crafterblue for the MM300 can also be made to fit with a bit of persuasion.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Can anyone describe the bezel movement ? Mine feels a little mushy ?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Can anyone describe the bezel movement ? Mine feels a little mushy ?


Typically Seiko, at this price point. It's all a bit subjective and not helped by the design. This 120 click bezel has only 60 cutouts on its underside, and a spring with 2 offset prongs (at 30 secs). The result is that the bezel is only held by 1 prong at any point in it's rotation. Each spring engaging sounds different, like a 'tick-tock' and can be felt alternating on opposite sides of the bezel. It can sound irregular and feel vague.
In summary, if you can hear and feel 120 clicks, but it doesn't feel or sound as good as some £200 microbrands, then that's totally normal. But like I wrote at the beginning, it's subjective.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Jasper110 said:


> The Crafterblue for the MM300 can also be made to fit with a bit of persuasion.
> 
> View attachment 15720213
> 
> ...


Which clasp is that? I hate pinbuckles with a passion


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

vsh said:


> Which clasp is that? I hate pinbuckles with a passion


Its the seiko mm300 ratcheting clasp.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Jasper110 said:


> Typically Seiko, at this price point. It's all a bit subjective and not helped by the design. This 120 click bezel has only 60 cutouts on its underside, and a spring with 2 offset prongs (at 30 secs). The result is that the bezel is only held by 1 prong at any point in it's rotation. Each spring engaging sounds different, like a 'tick-tock' and can be felt alternating on opposite sides of the bezel. It can sound irregular and feel vague.
> In summary, if you can hear and feel 120 clicks, but it doesn't feel or sound as good as some £200 microbrands, then that's totally normal. But like I wrote at the beginning, it's subjective.


Agree with this 100%. The feel and sound of the bezel action are probably my only gripe with this watch. It's not bad by any means, but it's just a typical slightly mushy sloppy seiko feel. Mine has slightly more resistance at 12 o'clock vs other positions, like the gasket didn't get any grease there. Christopher wards mk3 feels way more mechanical and distinctive at a lower price.

At least mine is aligned perfectly


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Black or silver bezel insert?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> Black or silver bezel insert?
> 
> View attachment 15725941


This is a tough one... It really depends on your mood for that day. Honestly, flip a coin if you have to choose. You can't go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> These cases are fantastic platforms for modding. I have a spb183 dial but it didn't look quite as good in these cases because the indices felt too boxy for the curvy shape of the case. But turtle dials work super well. I put my srpd45 sea grape dial in the 185
> 
> View attachment 15719468
> 
> View attachment 15719469


damn, those GS hands are pretty sweet. The dial does work with this case, but I'd stick with the OEM dial. What are your plans with the 6R35 movement?


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Still on my honeymoon phase . Background pic is of my late dog, Alfonso. 🐶


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Psychointegra said:


> One more from straight on. The crystal that I have on the way does not have a beveled edge so it should meet up flush with the bezel insert.
> View attachment 15703883


Congrats on a great mod. As an owner of two original mm200's, I have been wondering what an OG dial would look like in this case. Completely my opinion, but I prefer the OG dial and hands, especially with the blacked-out tips.


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

SPB240J1 









This one isn't really my thing, but it's nice that they keep coming.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

noenmon said:


> SPB240


This is a "close, but no cigar" for me. I want a version with a black dial, yellow gold indices, and a black bezel. Basically, I want a budget version of the SLA025. I feel like this is heading in that direction, and then swerves at the last minute.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone know the bracelet code or an online store where I could source 2 extra bracelet links? I have sold my SPB187 to a friend with a 23cm wrist and the standard bracelet won't fit him properly.

Kind Regards,
Catalin


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

This is getting all my wrist time at the moment. It's perfect !


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tripreed said:


> This is a "close, but no cigar" for me. I want a version with a black dial, yellow gold indices, and a black bezel. Basically, I want a budget version of the SLA025. I feel like this is heading in that direction, and then swerves at the last minute.


Yes a black and gold mini SLA025 would be sensational.


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

A quick shot, the green is very dark but oh boy its beautiful.


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

No skill in photography so I have some trouble to make the green dial a little more visible. 
i love the case shape, very confortable!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Mamaw said:


> No skill in photography so I have some trouble to make the green dial a little more visible.
> i love the case shape, very confortable!


That green really is subtle. Why didn't they make the bezel the same color?? Nice pic though!


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

I certainly don't want to flood this discussion with my own happiness but these 2 pictures will hopefully highlight the green dial a little bit more.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Mamaw said:


> I certainly don't want to flood this discussion with my own happiness but these 2 pictures will hopefully highlight the green dial a little bit more.


You should keep the photos coming - seems like your one of the first on the forum with this, and I'm happy to see more!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

konners said:


> You should keep the photos coming - seems like your one of the first on the forum with this, and I'm happy to see more!


Me too, keep 'em coming!


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Mamaw said:


> I certainly don't want to flood this discussion with my own happiness but these 2 pictures will hopefully highlight the green dial a little bit more.


That's the point of this thread after all. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Zezima 4520 (Dec 11, 2020)

Here is my SPB207J1. It my first more expensive Seiko and my first Seiko LE. I bought it yesterday evening and I couldn't be happier. The first thing I did was comparing it to my green Seiko 5 sports and my Longines Hydroconquest. I absolutely love the case design and finishing, it is really nice! The green dial is subtle, very pretty and the golden second hand fits great!


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Zezima 4520 said:


> Here is my SPB207J1. It my first more expensive Seiko and my first Seiko LE. I bought it yesterday evening and I couldn't be happier. The first thing I did was comparing it to my green Seiko 5 sports and my Longines Hydroconquest. I absolutely love the case design and finishing, it is really nice! The green dial is subtle, very pretty and the golden second hand fits great!


Congrats! Yes the case is incredible and super confortable. The golden second hand is one of my favorite features and particularly the fact that it is done in a matte finish.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks great. Too bad Seiko can’t align the bezel pip on a $1,000 watch.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Looks great. Too bad Seiko can't align the bezel pip on a $1,000 watch.


Honestly, I have/had many Seiko watches, never seen any issues, wondering if this has to do with OCD but then I have OCD


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I definitely have OCD so that’s probably my issue.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Zezima 4520 said:


> View attachment 15749947
> View attachment 15749949
> View attachment 15749950
> View attachment 15749954
> ...


Congratulations. I think this is the pick so far of all the new MM200 range.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Congratulations. I think this is the pick so far of all the new MM200 range.


And most expensive I think.


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

This dark green dial with the gilt second hand somehow add a certain depth to me more than the dark blue one. Very classy!



Mamaw said:


> No skill in photography so I have some trouble to make the green dial a little more visible.
> i love the case shape, very confortable!


----------



## Zezima 4520 (Dec 11, 2020)

tallguy09 said:


> And most expensive I think.


Yes it's the most expensive but being a bit "rarer" and having had a small discount I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Let's go for his first week out with me!


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Wish I had a green watch for St Patricks day.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Gentlemen, how different is the spb207 from a sumo? I have the green sumo and the 207 seems to be a more tropical green compared to the sumo's leafy green.

Can anyone who has both or seen/worn both tell me more about the case, fit, and the green colour?

Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

naganaga said:


> Gentlemen, how different is the spb207 from a sumo? I have the green sumo and the 207 seems to be a more tropical green compared to the sumo's leafy green.
> 
> Can anyone who has both or seen/worn both tell me more about the case, fit, and the green colour?
> 
> ...


I had the SPB187 with the blue dial but it was too small (perceived) for my 7.5" wrist. I loved the looks but
I am used to ~ 43mm case sizes, the Sumo is almost 45mm so a bit on the large size, I would not consider the Sumo for anything below 7.5" myself....
That green on the Sumo is fantastic (not in your face green), don't like the hands, price is ~$US 730 vs. ~$US1,350 for the SPB207.
I returned the SPB187 and kept the green Sumo 3rd generation...


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

tallguy09 said:


> I had the SPB187 with the blue dial but it was too small (perceived) for my 7.5" wrist. I loved the looks but
> I am used to ~ 43mm case sizes, the Sumo is almost 45mm so a bit on the large size, I would not consider the Sumo for anything below 7.5" myself....
> That green on the Sumo is fantastic (not in your face green), don't like the hands, price is ~$US 730 vs. ~$US1,350 for the SPB207.
> I returned the SPB187 and kept the green Sumo 3rd generation...
> ...


Thank you, that's super useful. I wear the green sumo on my 6.25-inch wrist. Of course, it's a large watch and it does wear large on my wrists but it is super comfortable, more comfortable than the standard turtle on my wrists.

Anyway, looks like the 207 might be even better!

Any comments on case shape of the 207 Vs the sumo? Are the case shapes distinct from one another? In photographs, at first glance, they seem similar.

Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## wildenkidu (Sep 2, 2020)

naganaga said:


> Any comments on case shape of the 207 Vs the sumo? Are the case shapes distinct from one another? In photographs, at first glance, they seem similar.


You know from the dimensions that the sumo is wider and thicker. For shape, it might be easiest just to compare the 207 to its sibling SSC807 (if you can mentally substitute the crown for the lower pusher). Helps highlight the differences in lug/chamfer design, bezel, etc:


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

naganaga said:


> Thank you, that's super useful. I wear the green sumo on my 6.25-inch wrist. Of course, it's a large watch and it does wear large on my wrists but it is super comfortable, more comfortable than the standard turtle on my wrists.
> 
> Anyway, looks like the 207 might be even better!
> 
> ...


The SPB207 will be perfect for your wrist size I am thinking.
One thing I love about the Green Sumo "Hulk" SPB103 is the green bezel and sunburst green dial. When looked at an angle the green turns black...
I found the black bezel on my SPB187 somewhat boring and once I am bored the watch needs to go, what a hobby!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

wildenkidu said:


> You know from the dimensions that the sumo is wider and thicker. For shape, it might be easiest just to compare the 207 to its sibling SSC807 (if you can mentally substitute the crown for the lower pusher). Helps highlight the differences in lug/chamfer design, bezel, etc:


Thank you, that's a good idea to compare those two watches. Yes, I think I will now consider the 207. 
Thank you again!

Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

tallguy09 said:


> The SPB207 will be perfect for your wrist size I am thinking.
> One thing I love about the Green Sumo "Hulk" SPB103 is the green bezel and sunburst green dial. When looked at an angle the green turns black...
> I found the black bezel on my SPB187 somewhat boring and once I am bored the watch needs to go, what a hobby!
> 
> ...


Yes, I think I will consider the 207 seriously now. It's a bit pricey here, we don't enjoy the kind of discounts that are easily available in the US. So we have to be more careful in our choices!

As for bored, ah, I am a hoarder. I agonize over buying a watch but once it arrives, it can never leave! 

Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

I've asked my local AD way back in Jan to let me know as soon as they get hold of the SPB207. Got a text message yesterday, and with the discount given, no way to pass up on this stunning piece 😁


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Slowly lusting over this specific model. Looking forward to seeing it with rubber strap / leather...



Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> 
> I've asked my local AD way back in Jan to let me know as soon as they get hold of the SPB207. Got a text message yesterday, and with the discount given, no way to pass up on this stunning piece 😁
> View attachment 15763050


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

jeffing said:


> Slowly lusting over this specific model. Looking forward to seeing it with rubber strap / leather...


No worries, I'll post some pics once I've switched the bracelet to rubber and/or leather.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I like this one on a strap so much that I still have not sized the bracelet.


----------



## SFLA (Dec 17, 2020)

Is it just me or should the black bezel go with the black dial and the silver bezel go with the blue dial?


----------



## Jim C. (May 17, 2006)

SFLA said:


> Is it just me or should the black bezel go with the black dial and the silver bezel go with the blue dial?


I agree. And if anyone buys both, swaps bezels, and decides to sell the black on black, let me know.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a silver bezel insert available


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

SFLA said:


> Is it just me or should the black bezel go with the black dial and the silver bezel go with the blue dial?


It was my initial thought too, but when I saw the result of the swap made by a fellow member here, I understood that the stock combination works better

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

I absolutely love the SPB185 steel bezel model. I feel that Seiko hit this (and several other recent models) out of the park. Fantastic. Just a side note, both of my 6R35s are running a little slow (6spd or less). I wonder if this is an experience of other owners, and if so, is it due to the new prolonged power reserve.


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> Just a side note, both of my 6R35s are running a little slow (6spd or less). I wonder if this is an experience of other owners, and if so, is it due to the new prolonged power reserve.


Well, my SPB151 run fast at 15 spd and very fast at the end of the power reserve. Like +30 spd. 
My SPB207 run at +0,5 spd, very precise. In fact I'm able to maintain accuracy only by putting the watch in a certain position during night time. 
I don't know how the 207 performs at the end of the power reserve because i am wearing it every day since purchase.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Mamaw said:


> Well, my SPB151 run fast at 15 spd and very fast at the end of the power reserve. Like +30 spd.
> My SPB207 run at +0,5 spd, very precise. In fact I'm able to maintain accuracy only by putting the watch in a certain position during night time.
> I don't know how the 207 performs at the end of the power reserve because i am wearing it every day since purchase.


That is the one thing I personally do not like with the 6R35 (70hr power reserve) in my 3rd generation Sumo, it runs fast.... especially compared to the two Turtles (4R35) I have, they run almost spot on, couple seconds max. The King Turtle is almost at zero deviation after days, the Sumo (6R35) I need to pull the crown and stop for 30seconds or more every day or couple days....
Could be just me...


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous in natural light.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

tallguy09 said:


> That is the one thing I personally do not like at with the 6R35 (70hr power reserve) in my 3rd generation Sumo, it runs fast.... especially compared to the two Turtles (4R35) I have, they run almost spot on, couple seconds max. The King Turtle is almost at zero deviation after days, the Sumo (6R35) I need to pull the crown and stop for 30seconds or more every day or couple days....
> Could be just me...


My first 6R35 was +18 or so out of the box. I rolled my eyes and thought, come on Seiko...

I ran it over one of those cheap blue demagnetizers you find on Amazon or Ebay and was surprised to see it drop to +6. Your watch may not be magnetized but it's now my first thought when I see someone report their 6R running more than +15.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Mamaw said:


> Well, my SPB151 run fast at 15 spd and very fast at the end of the power reserve. Like +30 spd.
> My SPB207 run at +0,5 spd, very precise. In fact I'm able to maintain accuracy only by putting the watch in a certain position during night time.
> I don't know how the 207 performs at the end of the power reserve because i am wearing it every day since purchase.


Hmm guess I just got the draw for two slow ones. My other, SPB155 "Core Alpinist" runs slow, but like -2spd which is amazingly accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

tallguy09 said:


> That is the one thing I personally do not like at with the 6R35 (70hr power reserve) in my 3rd generation Sumo, it runs fast.... especially compared to the two Turtles (4R35) I have, they run almost spot on, couple seconds max. The King Turtle is almost at zero deviation after days, the Sumo (6R35) I need to pull the crown and stop for 30seconds or more every day or couple days....
> Could be just me...


In my experience, having owned around 40 Seiko (not anymore), all but one ran fast. And of that 99% running fast, 70% ran fast by 20 or more seconds per day. Given, I owned mostly 4R36s and its variants, and a few 6R15s so we aren't talking Seiko's upper tier movements.

Flash forward to now, here's the Seikos I own and their performance based upon Watch Tracker app for iOS:

SARB035 - 6R15 runs +5sps
SPB185 "MM200 Steel" - 6R35 runs -6.9spd
SPB155 "Core Alpinist" - 6R35 runs -2.1spd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Ryan1881 said:


> View attachment 15768244
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous in natural light.


It's soooo true. This watch is a stunner in every way. Today, I had two straps delivered: Light Brown stitched leather, and a Army Tan nato. After fooling around with it all, I just ended up putting it back on the original steel bracelet! Oh well haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGFF (Feb 9, 2021)

Got the call yesterday from a local AD on availability and pricing for a 207. The plan “leave deposit today”


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

CGFF said:


> Got the call yesterday from a local AD on availability and pricing for a 207. The plan "leave deposit today"


What was the pricing?


----------



## CGFF (Feb 9, 2021)

FJR1971 said:


> What was the pricing?


Told it was 1350 retail.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

Are these 185 and 187s showing up at your local US ADs?


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

Here is my 2 weeks report.
I have the feeling to have hit the jackpot, no major QC issues and this 6R is running amazingly well.
The watch is beautiful, it wear super confortable, I love it!


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

yinzburgher said:


> This is the Official Thread for the NEW Seiko Prospex "MM200" automatic dive watches. They were first posted on Instagram and seen HERE in the New and Upcoming Seiko Watches thread. The discussion and speculation continued HERE in the _Leaked_ New SPB185 & SPB187 divers thread.
> 
> Now these models are up on Seiko's website and there certainly seems to be enough interest to warrant an "Official" dedicated thread. Below are links to Seiko's global website as well as their domestic site.
> 
> ...


A CAPTAIN WILLARD VARIANT - nice!


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Is it known exactly what material the basel insert on the spb187 model is made of ? 

BTW , I am very satisfied with the purchase of the spb187 model. The material and finish of the case delights me. The look and sunburst color dial as well. This is one of the more comfortable models (Sumo and Stargate too) that I have ever tried from Seiko (and I have had many models) IMO.
My piece is great and I didn't have any flaws with the misalignments between the basel insert and dial markers. Also, the 6r35 mechanics work perfectly for me. For the first week, he hurried 15spd, now it is between -1spd to -2spd. I have never had a problem with the 6R caliber, and I have had many watches with that caliber (Sumo first generation, Alpinist sarb059, Presage sarx013, sarx035, sarx033, sarw029 with 6r27 28,800bhp, sarb033 and many many others). But I have a very bad experience with 4r. Except for the STO turtle, everyone else did badly, and some couldn't even fix it anymore (srpb21k1, NH35A also in the Phoibos Proteus Aged Steel watch). I see that the experience of other people from the forum is completely different from mine.
Now I kept only three models of Seiko watches in my collection. These are the Presage models sarx035, sarw029 and in a new condition OM skx781. All three models are really great watches and I love them a lot. Now I also bought the fourth Seiko that remains in the collection and that is spb187. I am very happy with that purchase!


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

The shirt completes the look 



Mamaw said:


>


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

jeffing said:


> The shirt completes the look


It is in fact a light jacket but tank you. Certainly one of my favorite combo !


----------



## Jim C. (May 17, 2006)

Mamaw said:


> It is in fact a light jacket but tank you. Certainly one of my favorite combo !


Previous generation MM200 (with OEM MM300 hands), and a similar jacket.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Green overload 😂


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 26, 2020)

Covid almost over, sold most of my affordable watches, only kept 3: Black King Turtle (favorite), a Sumo Hulk and a Orient Neo70 Panda...
Still following this and that green MM200 I love.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Happy Easter WUS folks! Decided to try on the rubber the SPB207 came with. Looks good, BUT there's a blooper, look at the upper and lower bands. Oops. LOL.


----------



## suskompany (Aug 20, 2019)

Anyone in for a steel to black bezel swap? I have a SPB185, looking for a SPB187/SPB207 bezel. Thanks!


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

The strap changes the entire look of the watch completely - from "office attire" to "smart casual" 



Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> 
> Happy Easter WUS folks! Decided to try on the rubber the SPB207 came with. Looks good, BUT there's a blooper, look at the upper and lower bands. Oops. LOL.
> View attachment 15806183


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

jeffing said:


> The strap changes the entire look of the watch completely - from "office attire" to "smart casual"


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Not much love for these models. They seem to have atracted more interest before they were released. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Jim C. (May 17, 2006)

Dopamina said:


> Not much love for these models. They seem to have atracted more interest before they were released.


I don't know how well they're selling from dealers, but I haven't seen many pop up on the sales forums. It seems like the people who did buy new are keeping them.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Dopamina said:


> Not much love for these models. They seem to have atracted more interest before they were released.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Might be the 42mm size? I'd much prefer a 40mm but then again I'm not big on the crown at 4.


----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)

Just picked mine up, AD had to order it for me. First one had a badly misaligned bezel so they ordered another. Happy to report both the bezel and date wheel line up great on the second one. So far I'm really digging the smaller size compared to my MM200 and I can't stop staring at the dial.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

pojo1806 said:


> Might be the 42mm size? I'd much prefer a 40mm but then again I'm not big on the crown at 4.


I think a 40 mm version of the this watch would look too small. And, I Love the crown at 4.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

chopstxxx said:


> Just picked mine up, AD had to order it for me. First one had a badly misaligned bezel so they ordered another. Happy to report both the bezel and date wheel line up great on the second one. So far I'm really digging the smaller size compared to my MM200 and I can't stop staring at the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15828878
> View attachment 15828880


My point is that this thread is not active. The 14x and 15x threads are a lot more active. Since you have both, which model do you like more? I like tge 18x case design, but the top brushed part of the lug looks too small, sort of stargate problem. What do you say?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dopamina said:


> My point is that this thread is not active. The 14x and 15x threads are a lot more active. Since you have both, which model do you like more? I like tge 18x case design, but the top brushed part of the lug looks too small, sort of stargate problem. What do you say?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


The 1965 was an absolute bombshell. The reduced diameter related to the rest of the range made many folks to pull the trigger on it. Shortly after came the Willard, so cushion case lovers jumped on it and surely upped the sale of Turtles for a cheaper substitute (like me). Then came the new 1968 and found a landscape of already empty purses; moreover, the potential buyer can compare the new MM200 with the old MM200, and I suspect the old one holds its ground pretty well, so I am not surprised.


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

I believe these new MM200's are some of the best releases Seiko have done, this new case in my opinion is probably their best designed and executed.

Currently trying to make room to get one into my collection.


----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)

Dopamina said:


> My point is that this thread is not active. The 14x and 15x threads are a lot more active. Since you have both, which model do you like more? I like tge 18x case design, but the top brushed part of the lug looks too small, sort of stargate problem. What do you say?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


After a few days with the 187, I don't see the 077 getting much wrist time going forward. The case size of the 187 just fits my 6.75" wrist way better and I like the more angular shape as well. And the 187 handset is a huge improvement over the arrow hands IMO. I can see what you mean about the lugs, but that taper helps the watch wear smaller so I think it's a fair trade off.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

In my opinion Seiko missed sales on this model for two reasons. First being they did not release a black on black basic model, this should be the model zero for this range, black dial black bezel. Second reason is that this release came third, after the 6RMAS and the Willard-X. If they release a non-limited black version of this model I think its sales will rise. If it gets gilt accents too, like the SBDX012 for example, its sales will explode!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Hippopotamodon said:


> In my opinion Seiko missed sales on this model for two reasons. First being they did not release a black on black basic model, this should be the model zero for this range, black dial black bezel. Second reason is that this release came third, after the 6RMAS and the Willard-X. If they release a non-limited black version of this model I think its sales will rise. If it gets gilt accents too, like the SBDX012 for example, its sales will explode!


I'm hoping for one of these some time:


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> I'm hoping for one of these some time:
> 
> View attachment 15836568


These are close but no cigar. They are limited and the brown dial with the fake lume kills it for me.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Hippopotamodon said:


> These are close but no cigar. They are limited and the brown dial with the fake lume kills it for me.


Interesting that Seiko gave the SBDX012 a "gold" reference (even number) when the whole case, even the bezel, is steel - and yellow markers and hands. Still, at 1/5 the price I'll live with the yak-piss lume .

For the SBP*** range, the gilt-brown combination has become a thing; I expect it'll land in the Willard case eventually.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

JOMW


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

RandomRob also posted a video for the SPB187 today


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

The SPB187 is a great looking watch. Looks better in person than in photos. I think it is a homerun, just didn't get much attention because of all the other Seiko dives that came out this year.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't have your photo and video skills... So, just a small contribution.

For my 35th birthday, I really wanted to get a Seiko diver.

To make it short, I tried in this price range : 

the "62mas"... but I didn't really like it. I didn't appreciate the effect on my wrist. I tend to find it very beautiful in pictures, but a bit "long and flat" on me. 
the "Willard"... I preferred the green one, but no steel bracelet... and I found that the steel bracelet didn't fit so well... I didn't like the blue one and I found the black one a bit sad. Nevertheless, it is a model that I still really like and that I think wears really well.
the "MM200" and that was the coup de coeur. I was already quite convinced by the color by the pictures but I was a bit afraid that it was a bit big. It is not the case. The curves are good and finally the size goes really well. A real pleasure to wear.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Thom986 said:


> I don't have your photo and video skills... So, just a small contribution.
> 
> For my 35th birthday, I really wanted to get a Seiko diver.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday! That's a great choice.

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Thom986 said:


> I don't have your photo and video skills... So, just a small contribution.
> 
> For my 35th birthday, I really wanted to get a Seiko diver.
> 
> ...


Congrats and it looks good on your wrist!


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Just a morning pics.
I really enjoy the dark green dial.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Missed to post this yesterday...so pardon the date 😁


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Not really active on WUS but saw there was a thread on the 187 and noticed that no one had posted a picture with it on a blue nato with gray edging - so here's mine:


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

That's a good combo.


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

I've been having MM300 fevers and scoping out the range from OG to present. Tried the SLA021 on for size yesterday and they just seem a bit too proud for my 6.5 wrist.










Then I ran across these new 42mm MM200s. Based on specs and svelte dimensions, I think these would wear fantastically as a daily.

I don't need any more watches, but if I can find one of these at an AD, I might have to give it a try and see how it feels.


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

My heavily modded MM42. Ceramic bezel insert, domed sapphire crystal, and SBDC065 dial and hands.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Looks like most like the black/ blue MM200. I went with the steel bezel but you just can’t go wrong with these!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

PiguetPolo said:


> I've been having MM300 fevers and scoping out the range from OG to present. Tried the SLA021 on for size yesterday and they just seem a bit too proud for my 6.5 wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15867889
> 
> ...


You can definitely pull it off on your wrist. My wrist is under 6.25", and the watch wears great. I wouldnt want to go any bigger, but I can pull it off. These two pictures were taken with a 50mm lens which is reported to be the focal length of the human eye, so the sizing looks true to life.





  








DSC01227.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021












  








DSC01208_Facebook.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

PiguetPolo said:


> I've been having MM300 fevers and scoping out the range from OG to present. Tried the SLA021 on for size yesterday and they just seem a bit too proud for my 6.5 wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15867889
> 
> ...


My wrist is 6.5 too.

I try this mm300 :









I buy a MM200. I really enjoy the wear.


----------



## Dave207th (Nov 7, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> Here's my 187 with the skx bezel insert, an aftermarket insert in grey, a slightly faded skx insert and the original.
> Before I'd even started, I though that the skx insert would be too small and that the gap between inside edge and crystal would look off. In practice I now think it looks ok. It is possible to just see the case where it surrounds the crystal, however, I think it adds an extra dimension to it's appearance.
> I'm not sure which insert I'll end up with, although I'm leaning towards the original. Why did I do this? You can probably guess; alignment was a touch off.
> 
> ...


How did you remove the insert?


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

I am VERY interested in the SPB185, love the steel bezel!
However I’ve seen a YouTube review that says that the dive extension on the bracelet isn’t very comfortable. What is you guys’s experience with this? Any issues? Thanks!


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

iyr31 said:


> I am VERY interested in the SPB185, love the steel bezel!
> However I've seen a YouTube review that says that the dive extension on the bracelet isn't very comfortable. What is you guys's experience with this? Any issues? Thanks!


You can see the diver extension on this video : 



(time : 14:50)
It's less practical than on the mm300 and a bit different too than Willard or 62mas extension. You have to get off the watch.





... And now... I'm not sure about which bracelet the SPB185 have... Sorry...


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

I was asking about how comfortable it is on the wrist when NOT in use as the YouTube review I saw said it was digging into their wrist. I have no use of the extension myself, but I want the SPB185 with bracelet so I have no choice but have the extension there, even if I don’t use it. So how comfy is the bracelet then, considering the fact that the extension seems to be digging into the wrist?


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Sorry, I'm not really fluent in English.

On mine, SPB207, the bracelet with its extension is standard. Very typical diving strap. A bit heavy, the buckle is quite big, but no real bump. The whole thing is normal, pleasant to wear.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

iyr31 said:


> I was asking about how comfortable it is on the wrist when NOT in use as the YouTube review I saw said it was digging into their wrist. I have no use of the extension myself, but I want the SPB185 with bracelet so I have no choice but have the extension there, even if I don't use it. So how comfy is the bracelet then, considering the fact that the extension seems to be digging into the wrist?


Mine does not dig into my wrist at all. I don't even notice it's there.


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks all


----------



## JJ312 (Mar 9, 2019)

iyr31 said:


> considering the fact that the extension seems to be digging into the wrist?


I've found it to be uncomfortable, personally. Love everything about the watch except for this terribly designed extension!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm thrilled with this watch. 2 months in and it's getting the most wrist time. It's a bit of a nato monster too. Love it.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## mr4guns (Jan 20, 2021)

Slant said:


> ^^^
> The Samurai dial works great in this case. Just waiting for someone to drop a Capt. Willard dial in there...


Hello!
Some pictures of my mod using spb187 cases!
I'm a fan of blue, and hoping someday I will get a spb149 62mas blue dial to put it in this case too ^^


----------



## mr4guns (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello, I have a question! please share your opinions!
(I don't know how to call the parts in english, so I describe it on pictures)

⌚the seiko spb187 I bought ~4 months ago, its perfect, as you can see, in the [Hour maker], the [Lume compound] is cover all 90% [white background]
Picture :









⌚But the spb187 I just bought last month
The [lume compound] is not even cover 60% of the [white background], and I can clearly see the white background on the hour maker, Its look ugly and VERY LOW QUALITY!!!









⌚ So I go looking for someone like me, and I found a lots : (Internet pictures below)
and Guys, what happens? that really suck!!
I dissemble all the watch parts so I don't count on warranty service, but the quality what a terrible
















There's video review on youtube that I found : 



Same ugly!
Bonus a picture, post right above me


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

SPB185 case custom build ... also in photo my 44mm SPB105J1 and a 009


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

iyr31 said:


> I was asking about how comfortable it is on the wrist when NOT in use as the YouTube review I saw said it was digging into their wrist. I have no use of the extension myself, but I want the SPB185 with bracelet so I have no choice but have the extension there, even if I don't use it. So how comfy is the bracelet then, considering the fact that the extension seems to be digging into the wrist?


While I don't have the mm200 (yet!) I do have a srp777 that I had an oem bracelet ordered for when I bought the watch. I did have issues with the extension and tried multiple ways of getting it to wear more comfortable. In the end, I just had my watchmaker remove the expansion bit all together. works like a charm. When my mm200 arrives to the stable, I'll be having it removed before I leave the shop.


----------



## iyr31 (Feb 21, 2021)

Is it an easy thing to do?!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

iyr31 said:


> I was asking about how comfortable it is on the wrist when NOT in use as the YouTube review I saw said it was digging into their wrist. I have no use of the extension myself, but I want the SPB185 with bracelet so I have no choice but have the extension there, even if I don't use it. So how comfy is the bracelet then, considering the fact that the extension seems to be digging into the wrist?


It's pretty typical for a Seiko IMO. Not the greatest, but I wouldn't call it uncomfortable. I never try to center the clasp with most Seikos, which allows the extension to curve around the underside of my wrist. Works well for me.


----------



## Dave207th (Nov 7, 2020)

How do you tell when it’s fully wound? When I wind mine, there is no increased resistance or clicking to tell its fully wound.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

You can’t really tell. There is a clutch that disengages to prevent overwinding when it’s fully wound (probably around 70-80 winds). It’s just adding wear to your watch movement to fully wind it by hand. Just wind it about 10-15 times to get it started then just wear it. It will easily be fully wound after wearing it for 10-12 hours.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I love the fit.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I was able to get by Little Treasury yesterday, and had a good visit with Chris. They had all the LX models which look great. I also saw the SPB187 for the first time...yep, I had to take that one with me


----------



## Dave207th (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone interested in buying? Unfortunately, it's a little too big for me.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The MM200R does not have a chapter ring, but when viewed from many angles the bevel of the crystal reflects the minute track...so it appears to have a chapter ring. I truly love the case, it is very similar to the MM300. The bright white lettering and gloss of the bezel gives a good quality appearance to the watch.


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Really enjoying this on a mm300 waffle strap I picked up from an AD.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Really enjoying this on a mm300 waffle strap I picked up from an AD.


That's a fine pairing ?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

mr4guns said:


> Hello!
> Some pictures of my mod using spb187 cases!
> I'm a fan of blue, and hoping someday I will get a spb149 62mas blue dial to put it in this case too ^^
> View attachment 15898276
> ...


Hello man, may i ask which insert will fit with this case (42mm). I'm tried the insert from skx but it still have a bit gap.


----------



## mr4guns (Jan 20, 2021)

Cr7_vt300492 said:


> Hello man, may i ask which insert will fit with this case (42mm). I'm tried the insert from skx but it still have a bit gap.


Hi man
SKX insert (diameter 38mm) will fit this case 
1/ Flat insert will have a bit gap like you said, since the inside diameter is bigger than the original, just deal with it.
2/ I recommend slope insert from DLWwatch, because its slope very slightly! 
Use 1 layer coated tissue tape, if you want the insert equal to glass heigh (but insert lower than bezel)
Use 2 layer coated tissue tape, if you want the insert equal to bezel heigh (then it will higher than the glass a bit)
3/ Any other low quality skx insert is not recommend

PS : bác người Việt à ? tiếng anh hơi kém nếu bác chưa hiểu thì e rep lại tiếng việt cho


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

SPB207


----------



## mr4guns (Jan 20, 2021)

Replace a glass with a 3mm thickness glass 
and a slope skx insert from DLW 
Its a new blue vibe


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

mr4guns said:


> Replace a glass with a 3mm thickness glass
> and a slope skx insert from DLW
> Its a new blue vibe
> View attachment 15953572
> View attachment 15953574


Ceramic insert?

what was the process of changing the bezel insert?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

mr4guns said:


> Replace a glass with a 3mm thickness glass
> and a slope skx insert from DLW
> Its a new blue vibe
> View attachment 15953574


Looks great! Unfortunately looks like you're bezel pip jumped ship&#8230;.


----------



## mr4guns (Jan 20, 2021)

Steppy said:


> Ceramic insert?
> 
> what was the process of changing the bezel insert?


remove the old glass and insert
install the new glass and insert



mi6_ said:


> Looks great! Unfortunately looks like you're bezel pip jumped ship&#8230;.


thanks sir
Its seem lume pip doesn't like me   I'll find another and glued it later ?


----------



## Cr7_vt300492 (May 2, 2019)

mr4guns said:


> Replace a glass with a 3mm thickness glass
> and a slope skx insert from DLW
> Its a new blue vibe
> View attachment 15953572
> View attachment 15953574


Best mod option for it. Maybe i will contact u very soon.
P/s: Can you replace the oem lume pip for that


----------



## pingsovo (Jun 25, 2021)

Is Strapcode mm200 will fits the spb187 case? anyone has tried yet?
Thank you for advanced


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

pingsovo said:


> Is Strapcode mm200 will fits the spb187 case? anyone has tried yet?
> Thank you for advanced


The new MM200 is a completely different watch with a new smaller case so I don't think the strapcode offering will fit.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

If you haven't tried, give the spb185 case a try on a NATO. It wears surprisingly well despite the long lugs. The really low spring bars seem to prevent the strap from bulging out on the sides like a lot of watches.


----------



## pingsovo (Jun 25, 2021)

Mamaw said:


> The new MM200 is a completely different watch with a new smaller case so I don't think the strapcode offering will fit.


Thank you very much


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Luckily I had my best diver.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

pingsovo said:


> Thank you very much


Absolutely correct. I've tried it


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Well, I finally pulled the trigger on a SPB187. Found a good price on a preowned example that I had to jump on, and I've been wearing it for the past couple of days. Wears and looks noticeably better on my wrist than my older MM200 (SPB079). Am a big fan of the changes to the design. Case finishing is sharper and those broad polished shoulders are so well executed. Handset is much improved and more tastefully styled. And that dial is just the right shade of blue to not make it look cheap. I'm sure none of this is news to anyone here, and I'm probably still in the honeymoon phase, but so far it has fulfilled every want and expectation that I've had of these newer MM200s.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Well, I finally pulled the trigger on a SPB187. Found a good price on a preowned example that I had to jump on, and I've been wearing it for the past couple of days. Wears and looks noticeably better on my wrist than my older MM200 (SPB079). Am a big fan of the changes to the design. Case finishing is sharper and those broad polished shoulders are so well executed. Handset is much improved and more tastefully styled. And that dial is just the right shade of blue to not make it look cheap. I'm sure none of this is news to anyone here, and I'm probably still in the honeymoon phase, but so far it has fulfilled every want and expectation that I've had of these newer MM200s.
> View attachment 15963090
> 
> View attachment 15963091
> ...


Nice pics. Convinced me to put mine back on the bracelet just now.


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)

hairy said:


> If you haven't tried, give the spb185 case a try on a NATO. It wears surprisingly well despite the long lugs. The really low spring bars seem to prevent the strap from bulging out on the sides like a lot of watches.
> View attachment 15961019
> View attachment 15961018
> 
> View attachment 15961021


you inspired me to try the watch without the bracelet for the first time. I have to say it works very well!


----------



## niaboc79 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi,

Here's mine (Home made)










Could anyone tell me the spring bars size, are they big fat 2.5?

Thanks


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

niaboc79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's mine (Home made)
> 
> ...


Nice mod.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

😁


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

That's some green. ^^

I would love to see some real pics of the SPB185 to compare.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Thom986 said:


> That's some green. ^^
> 
> I would love to see some real pics of the SPB185 to compare.


Here you go 😁


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it a trick of the light that the words "DIVERS 200" looks white in some photos and yellow in others or are they different models?


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

One is the SPB187 (blue dial and white "diver 200"), the other is the SPB207 (green dial and yellow "diver 200")
The second hand is yellow-gold too


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm going to pick up the blue one, from an actual jeweler, not online as i want to see the watch first before buying it. I'll do the usual things like inspect it for marks/scratches etc. But what are the main things i should look out for when it comes to QC. i.e markers off etc?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just back from the dealer with this, couple of quick snaps for now.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Shanghai said:


> I'm going to pick up the blue one, from an actual jeweler, not online as i want to see the watch first before buying it. I'll do the usual things like inspect it for marks/scratches etc. But what are the main things i should look out for when it comes to QC. i.e markers off etc?


Bezel alignment is the big one. It feels like most of these MM200s I see have some degree of bezel misalignment.

I'm not sure if dial marker alignment will be a big concern. The markers aren't actually applied individually to the dial. They're actually all pressed/stamped through the back of the dial at once, so there's probably less likely to be misalignment between the dial markers themselves. Though you might as well check the alignment if you get the chance, incase all markers/the whole dial is misaligned.

You should also check hand alignment. As in, check if the hour hand lines up with the centre of each hour marker when the minute hand is at the 12 o'clock.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

No misalignment on this, but I was lucky enough to be able to examine it at the dealers first.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I was filming a very quick comparative review (will post sometime next week) of the SLA047 and SPB207 yesterday and a thought popped into my head after seeing the bezel swap on the SPB185/187 models. How do you guys think the stainless steel bezel from the 185 would look on the SPB207?


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

JohnM252 said:


> No misalignment on this, but I was lucky enough to be able to examine it at the dealers first.
> 
> View attachment 16003686
> 
> ...


GREAT pics ! Truly a beautiful watch, looks almost black until the light catches it, then you see the beautiful green dial.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

scott99 said:


> GREAT pics ! Truly a beautiful watch, looks almost black until the light catches it, then you see the beautiful green dial.


Thank you and yes the dial is beautiful and understated.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Bezel alignment makes all the difference in the world. Mine came misaligned from Gnomon and I never really bonded with it, and even listed it for sale. Then, I got some advice re removing the insert from Psychointegra (who posted his mods in this thread) and fixed the alignment. Now, I really like this watch without qualification. Before it always felt like "it's nice, but...'









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

OMG...I thought I had lost access to my account on this forum. But here we are, I am back.

Anyway, yesterday, I picked up SBDC150 from WAKO. It looks so lovely. SBDC150 | Prospex（プロスペックス） | セイコーウオッチ.

My iPhone doesn't quite do this justice. But it really is gorgeous.

Honestly, I hated when they switched their entire Prospect lineup to having the X on the dial. I told myself, I'd never get any Seiko with this awful X. But this SBDC150 really changed my mind.


----------



## goodlucktales (Jul 7, 2021)

digivandig said:


> Bezel alignment makes all the difference in the world. Mine came misaligned from Gnomon and I never really bonded with it, and even listed it for sale. Then, I got some advice re removing the insert from Psychointegra (who posted his mods in this thread) and fixed the alignment. Now, I really like this watch without qualification. Before it always felt like "it's nice, but...'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm new to the watch world and bought the SPB207 as my first automatic watch. Unfortunately I didn't check/ask about alignment and received one with a misaligned bezel. Can you tell me how you fixed yours?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

goodlucktales said:


> I'm new to the watch world and bought the SPB207 as my first automatic watch. Unfortunately I didn't check/ask about alignment and received one with a misaligned bezel. Can you tell me how you fixed yours?


Here goes. I think this is everything:

Remove caseback
Remove movement
Remove crystal
Heat bezel insert with hair dryer for 5-10 minutes, carefully pry it from the bezel
Install crystal
Install movement
Install caseback (carefully add silicon grease to caseback gasket if you have some)
Reheat existing adhesive with hair dryer or remove old adhesive and apply new
Reinstall bezel insert
Reheat insert with hair dryer, press in, let set
Put watch on wrist, admire.
You can probably just pry off the bezel as with the SKX and other Seiko divers, but I didn't want to risk scratching the case.


----------



## goodlucktales (Jul 7, 2021)

digivandig said:


> Here goes. I think this is everything:
> 
> Remove caseback
> Remove movement
> ...


Whoa thanks for the complete writeup! I just bought a bunch of watch tools off Amazon, so I'll give this a go. Everything seems pretty straightforward except removing the movement. I'm hoping there's some sort of youtube video for that. I'll check when I get home (work computer firewall).


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Pool day with kids.


----------



## ciaomaster (Aug 4, 2021)

I have a month old SPB207J1, and recently my bezel clicks dropped to 60. Looks like I am going to need another click spring. Already tried a couple locals and they told me I will have to send back to Seiko, which seems unnecessary. I would appreciate any part numbers or recommendations!

On the strap:


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

I’m pretty certain that the click spring from the SKX007 fits/is the same.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Getting the jab with the MM200 (SPB187). Running like a top at about +6 seconds per day.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Preparation for the start of the school year on Wednesday.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

noenmon said:


> SPB240J1
> View attachment 15741565
> 
> 
> This one isn't really my thing, but it's nice that they keep coming.


I think they're awesome and I just bought one. Should be here Tuesday.

Here's the best pic I can find:


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> I think they're awesome and I just bought one. Should be here Tuesday.
> 
> Here's the best pic I can find:


We got one in stock I filmed a month or so ago. I liked it myself, just not quite enough to buy it. We still have it if anyone is looking.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

When one compares case design and finishing, and especially the end link fitment, I really feel that this puts the MAS and Willards to shame. I understand their historical value and lovely Seiko artistic designs, but this is a vastly superior watch if you just put a list of pros and cons together.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

a small taste of mm300.


----------



## goodlucktales (Jul 7, 2021)

Has anyone been able to remove the bezel on any of these models? I’m having a hard time getting mine off. I realized my SPB207 is only doing 60 clicks instead of 120 and I want to check out the spring.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Day 3 with this one, so far so good. Very comfortable on the wrist. 6r movement update seems good versus my SARB. Been running about -1 to -2 during the day, -2 overnight crown up, and +3 face up last night. Size is just right too. It reminds me a lot of the Planet Ocean 2500 I used to have.



























Looks good with the Hamilton Khaki too.










The only thing I don't like so far is that I got a Barton Elite to go with it on vacation and that seems a little too thin for the lugs on this watch. Not uncomfortable or anything, but I think it needs a thicker strap/fitted end to look its best. Or a NATO of course.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,
I'm considering buying a SPB 207 with a nice green dial, but I want to wear it only on rubber, so I'm wondering which Crafter Blueu to buy. The one made for the old MM200 or the one made for the MM300, knowing that the 2 cases are not the same thickness. For those who wear it like this, thanks for your advice and if you have any pictures, I'm interested.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,
I'm considering buying a SPB 207 with a nice green dial, but I want to wear it only on rubber, so I'm wondering which *Crafter Blue* to buy. The one made for the old MM200 or the one made for the MM300, knowing that the 2 cases are not the same thickness. For those who wear it like this, thanks for your advice and if you have any pictures, I'm interested.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Duble post Sorry


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

lawrence3434 said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering buying a SPB 207 with a nice green dial, but I want to wear it only on rubber, so I'm wondering which *Crafter Blue* to buy. The one made for the old MM200 or the one made for the MM300, knowing that the 2 cases are not the same thickness. For those who wear it like this, thanks for your advice and if you have any pictures, I'm interested.


I don't know that there is an official one yet&#8230; however I ordered one
From strapcodes Amazon store that the description says it fits the "Seiko Baby MM200 and mini turtles" which would be the CB13. I emailed them earlier this week and they did not commit that there was going to be an official option.

It's supposed to be here today so if it gets to me before I go on vacation I'll follow up with some photos and comments on fit.

Edit: it appears the CB13 is what they have listen for the original MM200 as well. So maybe that is the one. I think I've seen other folks post pictures using that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Merci beaucoup



B.Boston said:


> Je ne sais pas s'il en existe encore un officiel&#8230; mais j'en ai commandé un
> D'après les strapcodes du magasin Amazon, la description indique qu'il convient au «Seiko Baby MM200 et aux mini tortues», qui serait le CB13. Je leur ai envoyé un e-mail plus tôt cette semaine et ils n'ont pas promis qu'il y aurait une option officielle.
> 
> Il est censé être ici aujourd'hui, donc si cela m'arrive avant de partir en vacances, je ferai un suivi avec quelques photos et commentaires sur la forme.
> ...


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

It got here just in time! It's a tight fit with the included springbars. I might try to find some thinner diameter bars with longer tips to make it feel more secure.
But man does it make the watch come alive for me. So comfortable and sporty.


----------



## Bobo342674 (Sep 17, 2021)

B.Boston said:


> It got here just in time! It's a tight fit with the included springbars. I might try to find some thinner diameter bars with longer tips to make it feel more secure.
> But man does it make the watch come alive for me. So comfortable and sporty.
> View attachment 16124681
> View attachment 16124682
> View attachment 16124683


Thanks a lot for pics. Do you confirm is a CB13 ???


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Bobo342674 said:


> Thanks a lot for pics. Do you confirm is a CB13 ???


yessir!


----------



## Bobo342674 (Sep 17, 2021)

B.Boston said:


> yessir!
> View attachment 16126676


Thanks


----------



## Rydock (Sep 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

probobly heresy, but has anyone changed the besel insert ? im looking in to changing a silver one to blue or black


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

It was time for math assessments this morning. 
30 min then 15 min.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

B.Boston said:


> Day 3 with this one, so far so good. Very comfortable on the wrist. 6r movement update seems good versus my SARB. Been running about -1 to -2 during the day, -2 overnight crown up, and +3 face up last night. Size is just right too. It reminds me a lot of the Planet Ocean 2500 I used to have.
> View attachment 16122530
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the SBDC125 with a black aftermarket bezel insert? Because I want a black on black Baby MM 2.0 myself but I don't want to wait for Seiko to release one. May I ask where did you find the bezel replacement and how does it fit compared to the old one?


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Alpinist said:


> probobly heresy, but has anyone changed the besel insert ? im looking in to changing a silver one to blue or black


Check the previous page...I saw an SBDC125 with a black replacement bezel and a SBDC127 with a stainless steel bezel.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Verdict said:


> Is that the SBDC125 with a black aftermarket bezel insert? Because I want a black on black Baby MM 2.0 myself but I don't want to wait for Seiko to release one. May I ask where did you find the bezel replacement and how does it fit compared to the old one?


it is. I didn't do it though, I bought it from someone who bought it from someone who bought it from someone who did the swap from what I understand. Haha

I love the look and hope they eventually offer a stock option like that.


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Alpinist said:


> probobly heresy, but has anyone changed the besel insert ? im looking in to changing a silver one to blue or black


I've just bought a 185 and looking to get a 187 or similar bezel insert as well - do let me know if you manage to find a suitable aftermarket one!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Joined the club today









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

My modded MM42. Spb187 case and bracelet. Mods: sloped ceramic bezel insert, domed sapphire crystal, OEM spb083 dial and hands, 6R15 movement.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Psychointegra said:


> My modded MM42. Spb187 case and bracelet. Mods: sloped ceramic bezel insert, domed sapphire crystal, OEM spb083 dial and hands, 6R15 movement.
> View attachment 16151638


Can we get a side profile of the crystal? And where did you get it? I’m a sucker for a slight domed Crystal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Psychointegra said:


> My modded MM42. Spb187 case and bracelet. Mods: sloped ceramic bezel insert, domed sapphire crystal, OEM spb083 dial and hands, 6R15 movement.
> View attachment 16151638


Why 6r15 instead of 6r35? Did you buy just the case?
Also, where did you get the bezel insert?
Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Do you guys also have the mm200 version 1, the 44mm case? Which one do you like the better? 

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> Can we get a side profile of the crystal? And where did you get it? I’m a sucker for a slight domed Crystal.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. It's a Clark brand replacement for a Superocean. I got it from eBay. I got it because I wanted a domed crystal with no beveled edge. It meets seamlessly with the sloped ceramic bezel insert. The AR is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

carloscastro7 said:


> Why 6r15 instead of 6r35? Did you buy just the case?
> Also, where did you get the bezel insert?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I took the entire insides (6R15 movement, dial, and hands) out of my SPB083 and put it straight in to the MM42. I got the sloped ceramic bezel insert from eBay.


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

Dopamina said:


> Do you guys also have the mm200 version 1, the 44mm case? Which one do you like the better?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


I had an MM200 (SPB083) and now have a modded MM42 (SPB187). Everyone seems to have a different opinion on this, so I will share mine.

The MM200 has a beautiful case. The sides are entirely polished and the side profile is gorgeous. Reminds me of a Sumo in that the case is beautiful, but the lug-to-lug is too long for my taste. The endlinks on the MM200 also jut almost straight out extending the lug-to-lug even more. The bezel insert is smooth, unlike the one on the MM42 which is engraved. The numbers on the bezel insert are silver. I like that the crystal does not have a beveled edge. I also like that the teeth on the bezel are smaller. This watch uses a chaper ring in a color that matches the dial.

The MM42 also has a beautiful case with sharp edges and brushed/polished sides like a MM300. The shorter lug-to-lug and the more downward pointing endlinks make it much more comfortable for me (again, everyone is different). The bevel on the OEM crystal bugged me. I never liked that look although some prefer it. No chapter ring and an engraved bezel insert with white painted markers that give it a bit of depth when viewed at an angle.

I didn't like how the MM200 wore. It wasn't the 44mm width, instead it was the top to bottom length that bothered me. I just found it uncomfortable. I wore both with an MM300 clasp. The stock clasp was nice, but I prefer the expandability of the MM300 one, which I use often. The MM42 wears like a dream, I find it very comfortable and think it looks great. With the SPB083 dial, I think it is about as classy and attractive as a dive watch gets.

Hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Psychointegra said:


> I had an MM200 (SPB083) and now have a modded MM42 (SPB187). Everyone seems to have a different opinion on this, so I will share mine.
> 
> The MM200 has a beautiful case. The sides are entirely polished and the side profile is gorgeous. Reminds me of a Sumo in that the case is beautiful, but the lug-to-lug is too long for my taste. The endlinks on the MM200 also jut almost straight out extending the lug-to-lug even more. The bezel insert is smooth, unlike the one on the MM42 which is engraved. The numbers on the bezel insert are silver. I like that the crystal does not have a beveled edge. I also like that the teeth on the bezel are smaller. This watch uses a chaper ring in a color that matches the dial.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. It helped a lot. 

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SPB187 back on wrist today. I generally try to fairly balance my wearing habits across all my watches. But I always find my eyes wandering over to the MM200 when I open up the watchbox. Has to be my favourite modern diver design in years.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone know if the older mm200 bracelets are compatible with these newer mm200?


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

had mine for a month now, and its gainging between 15-20 seconds a day, i demagnetized it just in case but its getting annoying, and since the movment is rated between -15/+25, its inside spec and seiko wont touch it, should i have it regulated ?


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Green life









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## McMikeCruz (Sep 8, 2021)

Alpinist said:


> probobly heresy, but has anyone changed the besel insert ? im looking in to changing a silver one to blue or black


Yes , oem black


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

This SPB240 makes taking the dog out more pleasant.











——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

SPB187 once again taking over my watch-wearing habits.


----------



## lukep22 (Dec 1, 2020)

mtb2104 said:


> Merry Christmas to all.


I'm looking at getting the spb185 but am worried about the 42mm diameter, whats your wrist size for reference?


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I've have a rather small wrist (6,3).
I enjoy the fit. (the willlard is also easy ; I tend to find the 62mas a little harder : mostly because of the lug straight vs curve)








***Official Thread - NEW Seiko Prospex "MM200&quot...


probobly heresy, but has anyone changed the besel insert ? im looking in to changing a silver one to blue or black




www.watchuseek.com












***Official Thread - NEW Seiko Prospex "MM200&quot...


The new MM200 is a completely different watch with a new smaller case so I don't think the strapcode offering will fit. Thank you very much




www.watchuseek.com












***Official Thread - NEW Seiko Prospex "MM200&quot...







www.watchuseek.com












***Official Thread - NEW Seiko Prospex "MM200&quot...


The new MM200 is a completely different watch with a new smaller case so I don't think the strapcode offering will fit. Thank you very much




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The case size of the MM42 wears very comfortably on my 6.3” wrist. Taken with my cellphone:











The dog is bored with my watch musing. Family bored with my watch musing. 


——————
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

207 LE:


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anybody think Seiko will ever release a black dial and black bezel variant of the MM200? I'm simply referring to something like the SPB185 with the black SPB187 bezel. I saw one on ebay, but unfortunately it got snagged. I'm don't like the blue dial of the SBB187 and I'm not sure if I'll like the green dial of the SBP207 in the long run. I'm not interested in the rumored/leaked black series SPB255. 

I'm seriously considering getting a modded version with OEM parts.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Anybody care to oblige me with some snaps of the 185 on a rubber strap? Not much/none in the past few pages of the thread, and could do with some enabling..


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

So rubber or steel ?






















































I just got back from my first day, I had to wait until the 23rd, my birthday, to wear it. And as I'm on holiday, I hadn't yet found the opportunity to wear it on my wrist.

Basically, I have a big preference for steel bracelets. The fit is great. But then again, I've never really tried rubber. Maybe a good model to try. It reduces the weight quite a bit.
The Seiko rubber seems very comfortable. Next time, I'll try it on to get a better idea.

Any opinion?

Ps : really a model that I liked at Seiko. Big crush when I went to the shop. More than on the 62mas or Willard at the time of the test.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Thom986 said:


> So rubber or steel ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both! Change straps whenever you want!


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

I find this watch more comfortable on the bracelet than the 62mas…have not yet tried the rubber. For others reference, my wrist is 6.25-6.5” 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I went with steel.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

(Is it ok, to do some up wth new pics ?)
My three watchs collection.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Thom986 said:


> (Is it ok, to do some up wth new pics ?)
> My three watchs collection.


What's the watch on the left?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

schumway said:


> What's the watch on the left?


It's a Seiko SDGM03. It was call a baby gs.

On my writle : https://preview.redd.it/dsm7gr1i3ls...bp&s=e0202b0a98e08b89908ca8582cb83baaf4a277a8

a vids :


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Thom986 said:


> It's a Seiko SDGM03. It was call a baby gs.
> 
> On my writle : https://preview.redd.it/dsm7gr1i3ls...bp&s=e0202b0a98e08b89908ca8582cb83baaf4a277a8
> 
> a vids :


Thanks! That's beautiful!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I went to have a look at this watch at my Seiko AD's today. My buddy, who runs the place, called and said that they got the 185 and 187 back in stock. Judging by the photos I was dead certain to get the 185, even though the bezel is very similar to my SBBN033 Tuna. To my surprise I was blown away by the 187! Photos don't do it any justice. At all! The dial of the 185 looked so dull and uninspiring in the metal...it's not even black, it's matte charcoal. The 187, on the other hand, is pure class, the sunburst dial and the shiny bezel take it to another level. I was surprised that the bezel action on the 187 was way better, very similar to my SBBN033, while the bezel on the 185 felt like it had sand underneath, if that makes sense. They're both perfectly aligned, so no worries there. I'm waiting for an estimate on the discount, but I'm pretty certain that it's going to be the 187


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Quickly becoming one of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

187>>>


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Been a hot minute since I had the SPB187 on wrist. I thought I'd be tempted to wear it on rubber occasionally (being a person who isn't exclusively beholden to bracelets). But I've really been taken by how the bracelet integrates with the watch design overall and it's basically all I've had attached to the watch (also helps that the bracelet has been very comfortable for me personally).


----------



## momoman75 (Nov 12, 2021)

B.Boston said:


> yessir!
> View attachment 16126676


Looks great with the crafter blue! Would it be correct to assume that the steel bracelets listed for the MM200 on Strapcode would also fit?


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

momoman75 said:


> Looks great with the crafter blue! Would it be correct to assume that the steel bracelets listed for the MM200 on Strapcode would also fit?


I doubt that they would. It was a super tight fit with the rubber strap that required me to mix and match spring bars to get some to fit. I ended up getting rid of it and hoping that CB releases a proper one for the mm200r. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Been a hot minute since I had the SPB187 on wrist. I thought I'd be tempted to wear it on rubber occasionally (being a person who isn't exclusively beholden to bracelets). But I've really been taken by how the bracelet integrates with the watch design overall and it's basically all I've had attached to the watch (also helps that the bracelet has been very comfortable for me personally).
> View attachment 16361932


I can’t get mine off my wrist. (Old photo)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Love mine, though I usually wear it on a Hirsch Pure or ISO strap.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Chocodove said:


> Love mine, though I usually wear it on a Hirsch Pure or ISO strap.


I’d be keen to see it on those straps, if you’d care to share photos?


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

konners said:


> I’d be keen to see it on those straps, if you’d care to share photos?


Here you go. I prefer the ISO for summer/beach and the Hirsch works well if I wear it when I happen to go into the office.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Chocodove said:


> Here you go. I prefer the ISO for summer/beach and the Hirsch works well if I wear it when I happen to go into the office.


Thanks! Looks great. Always liked the Pure. Doesn’t distract from the watch - good for a ‘smart’ rubber option.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

The SBP185 on Uncle Seiko’s GL:









This is certainly one handsome watch!


----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm confused, is the spb207 the same model as sbdc133?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

11tybillion said:


> I'm confused, is the spb207 the same model as sbdc133?


Essentially. The SPB207 is the international release, the SBDC133 is the Japanese Domestic Market release. Same watch for all intents and purposes.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

On US OD GL. Not as soft as the original US GL and doesn’t have the sweet vanilla smell either.


----------



## 11tybillion (Apr 8, 2014)

konners said:


> Essentially. The SPB207 is the international release, the SBDC133 is the Japanese Domestic Market release. Same watch for all intents and purposes.


Thanks! I love it, where can I buy? Or is it just eBay/chrono24 and hope I don’t get a fake? Lol


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Joll71 said:


> View attachment 16392215


This thing on rubber strap really allows the case design to shine!


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

11tybillion said:


> Thanks! I love it, where can I buy? Or is it just eBay/chrono24 and hope I don’t get a fake? Lol


If you want the JDM there are a number of Japanese sellers that specialise in selling outside of the domestic market. My go-to has always been Seiya. Be aware that going this route will likely cost more than buying the watch in your local market and you may not be (fully) covered by warranty - something quite important to some of us!


----------



## Rydock (Sep 15, 2021)

The bezel click spring on my SPB187 broke. Does anybody know where I could source a new one, or know of any compatible ones would fit? I tried an SKX007 one and it was too big. The SPB187 click spring measures around 36.5mm whereas the SKX007 is 37.5mm.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Received my new SPB207 yesterday. Unfortunately Seiko QC gets another strike. I really like the watch in terms of aesthetics, dimensions and wearability. But the dial defect with insufficient lume on the 2 o' clock indicie is an eye sore. I'm returning the watch.


----------



## inray (May 8, 2015)

playmate said:


> But the dial defect with insufficient lume on the 2 o' clock indicie is an eye sore. I'm returning the watch.


For God's sake, quality control issues even in the lume? 
What's going on with SEIKO?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

playmate said:


> Received my new SPB207 yesterday. Unfortunately Seiko QC gets another strike. I really like the watch in terms of aesthetics, dimensions and wearability. But the dial defect with insufficient lume on the 2 o' clock indicie is an eye sore. I'm returning the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16411072


Seiko aren’t going to quibble with that, give them a shout.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

playmate said:


> Received my new SPB207 yesterday. Unfortunately Seiko QC gets another strike. I really like the watch in terms of aesthetics, dimensions and wearability. But the dial defect with insufficient lume on the 2 o' clock indicie is an eye sore. I'm returning the watch.


That's a first! I have never seen this kind of defect! Could you please post a picture with normal light? Is it obvious when the lume is not lit?


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

It can be difficult to see with the naked eye, but once you notice it, it can't be unseen. The 2 o'clock indice is mostly stark, while the lume has this sutble offwhite greenish tint. It blatantly obvious in the dark, due to the lack of lume of course.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

playmate said:


> It can be difficult to see with the naked eye, but once you notice it, it can't be unseen. The 2 o'clock indice is mostly stark, while the lume has this sutble offwhite greenish tint. It blatantly obvious in the dark, due to the lack of lume of course.
> 
> View attachment 16411300


Yep, I see it. That is grossly unacceptable. I sure hope they make it right for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blgjr271 (12 mo ago)

I like the look. I wish more Seiko dive models would have the illumination on the tip of the seconds hand rather than the rear of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvli19911014 (11 mo ago)

I just stepped into my 30's and wanted to buy something nice for myself, never owned an automatic watch before and think why not get one lol, I've tried Seiko Tuna and King Turtle, both watches looks amazing, but they are not meant for smaller wrists like me. been lurking in the forum for awhile, 42mm is still a big watch, but mm200 just look and sits just right on my wrist. What do you guys think? oh, I switched to rubber strap after I got the watch, don't like the bracelet too much, feel too heavy on the wrist.
















The green dial is so hard to capture.


----------



## Shark-sandwich (Mar 21, 2018)

lvli19911014 said:


> I just stepped into my 30's and wanted to buy something nice for myself, never owned an automatic watch before and think why not get one lol, I've tried Seiko Tuna and King Turtle, both watches looks amazing, but they are not meant for smaller wrists like me. been lurking in the forum for awhile, 42mm is still a big watch, but mm200 just look and sits just right on my wrist. What do you guys think? oh, I switched to rubber strap after I got the watch, don't like the bracelet too much, feel too heavy on the wrist.
> View attachment 16440436
> 
> View attachment 16440447
> ...


Love that green dial - welcome to the forum.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

lvli19911014 said:


> I just stepped into my 30's and wanted to buy something nice for myself, never owned an automatic watch before and think why not get one lol, I've tried Seiko Tuna and King Turtle, both watches looks amazing, but they are not meant for smaller wrists like me. been lurking in the forum for awhile, 42mm is still a big watch, but mm200 just look and sits just right on my wrist. What do you guys think? oh, I switched to rubber strap after I got the watch, don't like the bracelet too much, feel too heavy on the wrist.
> View attachment 16440436
> 
> View attachment 16440447
> ...


Looks great!! Congrats!


----------



## Kay97 (Jul 12, 2021)

lvli19911014 said:


> I just stepped into my 30's and wanted to buy something nice for myself, never owned an automatic watch before and think why not get one lol, I've tried Seiko Tuna and King Turtle, both watches looks amazing, but they are not meant for smaller wrists like me. been lurking in the forum for awhile, 42mm is still a big watch, but mm200 just look and sits just right on my wrist. What do you guys think? oh, I switched to rubber strap after I got the watch, don't like the bracelet too much, feel too heavy on the wrist.
> View attachment 16440436
> 
> View attachment 16440447
> ...


This looks awesome. Congrats! How big is your wrist? I'm considering getting the steel bezel version but I'm afraid the 42mm case size might be too big for my smaller (6.25 inch) wrist.


----------



## Daddy Shark (11 mo ago)

Kay97 said:


> This looks awesome. Congrats! How big is your wrist? I'm considering getting the steel bezel version but I'm afraid the 42mm case size might be too big for my smaller (6.25 inch) wrist.


I've got a 6.3 inch wrist and it wears really well! Here's my SPB240 Seiko Boutique Special Edition on wrist:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZ03rP7JgpG/


----------



## Kay97 (Jul 12, 2021)

Daddy Shark said:


> I've got a 6.3 inch wrist and it wears really well! Here's my SPB240 Seiko Boutique Special Edition on wrist:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CZ03rP7JgpG/


Wow, that looks great. I didn't know they sold this colour combination. Even more to think about...


----------



## lvli19911014 (11 mo ago)

Kay97 said:


> This looks awesome. Congrats! How big is your wrist? I'm considering getting the steel bezel version but I'm afraid the 42mm case size might be too big for my smaller (6.25 inch) wrist.





Kay97 said:


> Wow, that looks great. I didn't know they sold this colour combination. Even more to think about...


Hi, my wrist size is 6.25 also, I don't know about your wrist, but mine is kind flat. stainless steel bracelet makes the watch looks little bigger on my wrist, I switched to rubber & leather straps, and it looks perfect , and much less weight on the wrist. heres some more pictures, hope they helps


----------



## Daddy Shark (11 mo ago)

Kay97 said:


> Wow, that looks great. I didn't know they sold this colour combination. Even more to think about...


Here's the latest variant, in case you haven't seen it yet:









SPB255J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

Rubber today









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Another day.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

My SBDC125 and SBDC127 are ordered, just waiting and perusing all these great pictures. Now to buy some straps!


----------



## Sbhurry (Dec 18, 2021)

Anyone willing to part with their bracelet?


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Colderamstel said:


> My SBDC125 and SBDC127 are ordered, just waiting and perusing all these great pictures. Now to buy some straps!


What straps are you considering?


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Took this cool photo, even though it doesn’t do the watch’s color much justice, and thought I’d share. By the way, my other watches are very lonely since this one arrived a month ago. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

schumway said:


> What straps are you considering?


TBH I really like the bracelet, but since I am getting both options I will keep one on a strap just to change it up. I already own far too many straps, so I am specifically looking for something new and different that will gel with this case. I am not interested in leather as I have a diver on leather already, and I plan on submerging these in water frequently. I don't really want a rubber strap other than a crafter blue (but those also appear to be not quite perfect for this as they are made for the older MM200 case). So I am really just trying to pick the right natos. They have to be made of thicker material as this is a chunky watch and it has to balance the size. I have some chevrons and seatbelt natos at the house, but I went over and ordered around six more natos from Watchgecko (all zuludiver but you get a 30% discount at WG on zuludiver straps that you cannot get at Zulu). We will see how it plays out. Probably going to keep the 127 on the bracelet and run the steel bezel on the strap. 

Or maybe just switch them around.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks! I just got a 187 Tuesday. Like you, I'm really enjoying the bracelet but also have been pondering straps, but mostly rubber straps. I have a bunch too that I haven't yet started trying.

Please post pics when you find what you like!



Colderamstel said:


> TBH I really like the bracelet, but since I am getting both options I will keep one on a strap just to change it up. I already own far too many straps, so I am specifically looking for something new and different that will gel with this case. I am not interested in leather as I have a diver on leather already, and I plan on submerging these in water frequently. I don't really want a rubber strap other than a crafter blue (but those also appear to be not quite perfect for this as they are made for the older MM200 case). So I am really just trying to pick the right natos. They have to be made of thicker material as this is a chunky watch and it has to balance the size. I have some chevrons and seatbelt natos at the house, but I went over and ordered around six more natos from Watchgecko (all zuludiver but you get a 30% discount at WG on zuludiver straps that you cannot get at Zulu). We will see how it plays out. Probably going to keep the 127 on the bracelet and run the steel bezel on the strap.
> 
> Or maybe just switch them around.


----------



## MikoDel (Dec 10, 2010)

So I'm guessing this thread is 'official' ?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

schumway said:


> Thanks! I just got a 187 Tuesday. Like you, I'm really enjoying the bracelet but also have been pondering straps, but mostly rubber straps. I have a bunch too that I haven't yet started trying.
> 
> Please post pics when you find what you like!


I am a habitual wrist shot taker and I will be posting here even though there are already a litany of shots.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing my SPB187 again. I think this shot does a decent job capturing the duality of the brushed/polished surface finishing on the hands.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Colderamstel said:


> TBH I really like the bracelet, but since I am getting both options I will keep one on a strap just to change it up. I already own far too many straps, so I am specifically looking for something new and different that will gel with this case. I am not interested in leather as I have a diver on leather already, and I plan on submerging these in water frequently. I don't really want a rubber strap other than a crafter blue (but those also appear to be not quite perfect for this as they are made for the older MM200 case). So I am really just trying to pick the right natos. They have to be made of thicker material as this is a chunky watch and it has to balance the size. I have some chevrons and seatbelt natos at the house, but I went over and ordered around six more natos from Watchgecko (all zuludiver but you get a 30% discount at WG on zuludiver straps that you cannot get at Zulu). We will see how it plays out. Probably going to keep the 127 on the bracelet and run the steel bezel on the strap.
> 
> Or maybe just switch them around.



I bought a Crafter Blue CB13 for my first generation MM200 (SPB077) and just fitted it into my chocolate brown MM200 this weekend. It works really well, but I did have to swap out the stock Seiko fat springbars as they did not fit in the CB rubber. It took a bit of encouragement with tools for the end of the spring bar to drop into place, but so far so good.


----------



## Island_Time (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm wondering if anyone can definitely confirm that the Strapcode stainless steel bracelets for the MM200 will fit the SPB207? I was looking at the "20mm Super-J Louis JUB Watch Band compatible with Seiko Baby MM 200, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp" I've had some vague responses from Strapcode and wondered if anyone here had experience with them. If not, any other ideas for a nice stainless steel bracelet other than the OEM one? I find the fit a bit hard to get right and would like to keep it new  









Thanks!


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Island_Time said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can definitely confirm that the Strapcode stainless steel bracelets for the MM200 will fit the SPB207? I was looking at the "20mm Super-J Louis JUB Watch Band compatible with Seiko Baby MM 200, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp" I've had some vague responses from Strapcode and wondered if anyone here had experience with them. If not, any other ideas for a nice stainless steel bracelet other than the OEM one? I find the fit a bit hard to get right and would like to keep it new
> View attachment 16471557
> 
> 
> Thanks!


There is a 40€ bracelet on Aliexpress that is made for the cheaper china SPB185/SPB187-like cases. I have no experience with it, but they should fit as these cases are reportedly almost identical to the OEM seiko cases. But in terms of style it's more or less identical to the OEM bracelet, but with a cheaper clasp (but no stupid dive extension!)

Other than that I've seen the SKX013 jubilee fitted to SPB077 with great success. Personally I really like that bracelet, but I don't know if it will fit the new MM200r cases


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

starwasp said:


> I bought a Crafter Blue CB13 for my first generation MM200 (SPB077) and just fitted it into my chocolate brown MM200 this weekend. It works really well, but I did have to swap out the stock Seiko fat springbars as they did not fit in the CB rubber. It took a bit of encouragement with tools for the end of the spring bar to drop into place, but so far so good.


That is sort of what I saw earlier, if I had one I would try it, but unsure if I should get one to try it. Hoping they just make one for it.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

playmate said:


> There is a 40€ bracelet on Aliexpress that is made for the cheaper china SPB185/SPB187-like cases. I have no experience with it, but they should fit as these cases are reportedly almost identical to the OEM seiko cases. But in terms of style it's more or less identical to the OEM bracelet, but with a cheaper clasp (but no stupid dive extension!)
> 
> Other than that I've seen the SKX013 jubilee fitted to SPB077 with great success. Personally I really like that bracelet, but I don't know if it will fit the new MM200r cases


You also could likely just buy a clasp and replace the seiko one with it.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Arrived.... I love it, definitely a fun watch, my steel bezel insert is slightly off so at some point I will align it. I was going to flip the bezels and have the steel and blue and the black and black, but I don't think I can. Also the black dial is actually dark grey with a subtle sunburst, it is sick.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Currently enjoying this combo


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Colderamstel said:


> Arrived.... I love it, definitely a fun watch, my steel bezel insert is slightly off so at some point I will align it. I was going to flip the bezels and have the steel and blue and the black and black, but I don't think I can. Also the black dial is actually dark grey with a subtle sunburst, it is sick.


It's kinda crazy you bought both! But both are such amazing watches.

I really want a black on black version. I almost bought one from Ebay, where the guy had the SPB185 with the SPB187 bezel swithced, but had to sell another watch first and the black-on-black SPB185 was sold the same day. Still annoyed about it to this day, even 6 months later. I bought the SPB207, but had to return it due to a dial defect where the lume plot was faulty. 

Now I'm waiting for the new Seiko Catalogue 2022, to see if there are any new Prospex watches that suit my taste. I really hope for more MM200r variants - fingers crossed for a black-on-black version.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

playmate said:


> It's kinda crazy you bought both! But both are such amazing watches.
> 
> I really want a black on black version. I almost bought one from Ebay, where the guy had the SPB185 with the SPB187 bezel swithced, but had to sell another watch first and the black-on-black SPB185 was sold the same day. Still annoyed about it to this day, even 6 months later. I bought the SPB207, but had to return it due to a dial defect where the lume plot was faulty.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the new Seiko Catalogue 2022, to see if there are any new Prospex watches that suit my taste. I really hope for more MM200r variants - fingers crossed for a black-on-black version.


I love the Black on Black that someone did, and I thought about just swapping the bezels, but then I actually like them as they are too. I just snagged a deal on a NOS SBDX017 on flea bay, so I will have a black on black, that should be it for me. I have both because I am a habitual watch flipper and have a bad case of Watch Acquisition Syndrome. Its real bad, don't hang out near people with it or even log on to sites like these because you could catch it LOL. I actually thinned the heard of my collection a lot and these are what are filling the spots up. 

So I actually like just about everything about these 200MMrs, but here are my few complaints. First an observation, not a con, they are much smaller than you think, I have about a 6.75" wrist and you would be shocked at how small they actually appear on the wrist. Not a bad thing at all, its kind of black magic. I have a Tudor BB S&G at 41x50.5x15 which is smaller in some dimensions and larger in others and it appears much larger on the wrist, not just a couple mms as the size implies. I know it is all case design, but I am just emphasizing that Seiko really knows how to make something feel and look small when needed. 

Now what I don't like about them, first, the lume at 3 O'clock, what drunken sailor put that in there. It makes zero sense. It does not balance out the dial, and really doesn't make it any more legible in the dark. I am completely and utterly baffled as to why that is there. Second, if I am picky I think the hand set and 12 O'clock index, picked for this watch is a little simplistic at the price range and should have been closer to or exactly the same as the 300MM. That's it. Otherwise it is an excellent watch and I have plan on keeping both at this point because they make excellent options in the watch drawer to give a little pop to my day. 

I should note some of the highlights about the watch that I don't think come across in the photos, bracelet is amazing, it appears to be the bracelet from the old SBBN015 but a 20mm version and the monster clasp with diver extension v. the 300MM Ti clasp (SBBN015 had that), but it is spectacular in person and it has 3D depth to it that makes it look different from all angles, just really well done. The bezel insert on both are top notch and really feel and look great in person, and the finishing of the watch is just top notch for anything in or around this price range. Another important thing, IMHO, is that the overall package really works well together, it may not be great on its own, or modded into another watch, but it does come together as a cohesive design and you don't get the feeling that they just cobbled together parts (I sometimes feel this way about other Seikos).


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

1000


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Colderamstel said:


> I love the Black on Black that someone did, and I thought about just swapping the bezels, but then I actually like them as they are too. I just snagged a deal on a NOS SBDX017 on flea bay, so I will have a black on black, that should be it for me. I have both because I am a habitual watch flipper and have a bad case of Watch Acquisition Syndrome. Its real bad, don't hang out near people with it or even log on to sites like these because you could catch it LOL. I actually thinned the heard of my collection a lot and these are what are filling the spots up.
> 
> So I actually like just about everything about these 200MMrs, but here are my few complaints. First an observation, not a con, they are much smaller than you think, I have about a 6.75" wrist and you would be shocked at how small they actually appear on the wrist. Not a bad thing at all, its kind of black magic. I have a Tudor BB S&G at 41x50.5x15 which is smaller in some dimensions and larger in others and it appears much larger on the wrist, not just a couple mms as the size implies. I know it is all case design, but I am just emphasizing that Seiko really knows how to make something feel and look small when needed.
> 
> ...


The lume at 3pm is to remain ISO compliant for Diving watches, as the standards have changed, and require lume at every hour marker.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

starwasp said:


> The lume at 3pm is to remain ISO compliant for Diving watches, as the standards have changed, and require lume at every hour marker.


So that was the drunken sailor that made that change... I see. Duly noted.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Colderamstel said:


> That is sort of what I saw earlier, if I had one I would try it, but unsure if I should get one to try it. Hoping they just make one for it.


Picture of my SPB240 with rubber CB13


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

My SPB207 in neutral light on a sunny but cold English 'spring' day.

View attachment 16480495


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Lets try again!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

SBDC127 on a Monday


----------



## alucientes (11 mo ago)

Mine just arrived! [SBDC127] days earlier than expected. First new Seiko and first dive watch, Ive ever purchased. Looks great. Thanks for the referral and. the beautiful SARB015 you sold me. cheers.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Glad to hear it arrived quickly, I love the MM200r... It is just a masterpiece in design. I keep flipping around between my Seikos and GS's right now, love what they offer.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Page three is no place for this thread..










Up to page one with a photo, I say!


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying a SPB185 and fitting a black bezel. Has anybody been lucky enough to source aftermarket or OEM bezel inserts for the MM200? I know the SKX007 inserts will fit, but with a gap.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Unsung hero of the mm200


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

starwasp said:


> Lets try again!
> 
> View attachment 16480496


Great shot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Colderamstel said:


>


That strap looks great on that watch: source?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

starwasp said:


> That strap looks great on that watch: source?


Crown and Buckle Supreme Nato Matte. I love them, I have three and will likely be picking up a few more so I don't have to keep swapping them from watch to watch.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm getting another MM200 soon, but I was kind of annoyed by the diver extension on the clasp on my SPB207 I had for a brief amount of time. I'm considering getting either a cheap replacement clasp or spending big bucks on a MM300 ratcheting clasp. The mm300 ratcheting clasp does seem quite thick though. Has anybody replaced the clasp to one without the diver extension?


----------



## Tagman_m3 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been drooling over the spb207, I may pull the trigger just unsure how dark the dial is as it verys so much in photos


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Who makes this jade green strap with the wheat accent stripe?



Island_Time said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can definitely confirm that the Strapcode stainless steel bracelets for the MM200 will fit the SPB207? I was looking at the "20mm Super-J Louis JUB Watch Band compatible with Seiko Baby MM 200, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp" I've had some vague responses from Strapcode and wondered if anyone here had experience with them. If not, any other ideas for a nice stainless steel bracelet other than the OEM one? I find the fit a bit hard to get right and would like to keep it new
> View attachment 16471557
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Island_Time (Jul 9, 2016)

david78 said:


> Who makes this jade green strap with the wheat accent stripe?


I think the company I bought it at has gone out of business but I did a Google search and came up with this from Etsy from someone called StrapTopDog: Green and Light Beige Adjustable Single Pass Seat Belt Slip | Etsy Canada


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Tagman_m3 said:


> I've been drooling over the spb207, I may pull the trigger just unsure how dark the dial is as it verys so much in photos


My spb207 was returned due to a dial defect so I didn't have it for more than a week unfortunately. Didn't actually get to wear it, besides a bit around at home. It's a very dark green mostly and will appear almost black in a lot of situations. When there is direct light then the green hues comes to life. It's like a black dial with green sun burst, rather than pure green dial - nothing like the Hulk as an example. Personally I like this color a lot more than the lighter green used on a lot of watches, but I'm boring and do prefer black dial watches overall.


----------



## shox75 (Oct 9, 2016)

Has anyone been able to find a source for OEM bezel inserts? I really want a black bezel for my 185. I'm not really into the idea of the SKX narrower bezel insert as it would leave a gap between the crystal. Maybe other aftermarket ceramic options out there with a oem look?


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't have an MM200 but I thought this might interest some people here.
I recently purchased an aftermarket MM200-style case for a mod project. I also purchased a fitted rubber strap for use with said case. That strap seemed of good quality to me and was relatively inexpensive ($20), so I thought owners of the original SPB185/187/etc. might also be able to use the strap.
Here's a link to said strap. I bought my parts from this store as well. *Because I don't have an original MM200, I cannot verify that this strap will actually fit*. But I have a hunch that it will-- the aftermarket case is _identical_ in dimensions to the original. If you want to see images of the strap on the aftermarket case, see the listing here. I would say that these product shots are representative of the item I received. If you are concerned about the fitment, I would compare the position of the drilled lug holes on the aftermarket case with your MM200 to see if they match.
Positives:

Comes with fat spring bars (usually a common cost cutting point for AliX straps)
Finishing of buckle holes is actually pretty nice (clean facets) and the buckle fits well
Material seems fairly dust-repellent. I actually tested it by rubbing it against a dusty surface and there was very minimal dust pickup and it was easy to clean. Feels similar in weight and texture to the FKM straps that are widely available on AliX (and generally very good value)-- I suspect this is the same material.
Largely owing to the material, the strap is pretty comfortable and the case is secure on wrist.
Negatives:

The strap is quite long. I have a 7 inch wrist and I'm on the last hole. But I would consider these cheap enough to punch an extra hole or two, or cut the long end short, without much remorse.
They sent me the PVD coated buckle when I requested the steel buckle. Minor annoyance; I was immediately granted a 50% refund (as in, within minutes).
Not really a negative point but the underside of the strap is branded with the "THORN" brand name in that stupid-looking font.
Not saying that Crafter Blue straps aren't worth a premium, just suggesting more options.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

shox75 said:


> Has anyone been able to find a source for OEM bezel inserts? I really want a black bezel for my 185. I'm not really into the idea of the SKX narrower bezel insert as it would leave a gap between the crystal. Maybe other aftermarket ceramic options out there with a oem look?


I've tried sourcing it myself. It's not easy.

Spoke to a chinese seller who got one (1!) SPB143 insert, but he couldn't get any SPB187 inserts as the factory didn't sell them separately. My original plan was to buy the SPB185 used and by an OEM SPB187 case and do an entire case swap (like 68molle on instagram), since the bezel can be VERY difficult to get off. Probably better to just scoop the bezel insert off with a scalpel or something. 

One guy I spoke to on instagram, bought his black bezel185, from a person who got a bezel insert swap through an AD. And I spoke to someone else on Reddit the other day, he ordered the bezel insert swap directly through Seiko Service Center. He says the part is ~4500 baht (he's from thailland) and assumed he had to pay a small sum on top to get the installation. Since it's still under warranty, Seiko was presumably happy to do this, but there was a 3 month wait. And I guess he has to send the watch in. 

I bet your best here and now solution is the SKX007 bezel insert, but there should be options for getting the OEM bezel insert.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I don't have an MM200 but I thought this might interest some people here.
> I recently purchased an aftermarket MM200-style case for a mod project. I also purchased a fitted rubber strap for use with said case. That strap seemed of good quality to me and was relatively inexpensive ($20), so I thought owners of the original SPB185/187/etc. might also be able to use the strap.
> Here's a link to said strap. I bought my parts from this store as well. *Because I don't have an original MM200, I cannot verify that this strap will actually fit*. But I have a hunch that it will-- the aftermarket case is _identical_ in dimensions to the original. If you want to see images of the strap on the aftermarket case, see the listing here. I would say that these product shots are representative of the item I received. If you are concerned about the fitment, I would compare the position of the drilled lug holes on the aftermarket case with your MM200 to see if they match.
> Positives:
> ...


Thanks for the write-up. I have a 6.25 inch wrist, but could probably get away with punching a hole in the strap and cutting off any excess length.


----------



## shox75 (Oct 9, 2016)

playmate said:


> I've tried sourcing it myself. It's not easy.
> 
> Spoke to a chinese seller who got one (1!) SPB143 insert, but he couldn't get any SPB187 inserts as the factory didn't sell them separately. My original plan was to buy the SPB185 used and by an OEM SPB187 case and do an entire case swap (like 68molle on instagram), since the bezel can be VERY difficult to get off. Probably better to just scoop the bezel insert off with a scalpel or something.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Hopefully LCBI and others will eventually make one. The yobokies makes a really nice MM300 black ceramic insert.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

shox75 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Hopefully LCBI and others will eventually make one. The yobokies makes a really nice MM300 black ceramic insert.
> View attachment 16531729


Yeah, but this insert is for the MM300 and wouldn't fit the SPB185 or the SKX007 unfortunately. But this would be killer on the SPB185!


----------



## shox75 (Oct 9, 2016)

playmate said:


> Yeah, but this insert is for the MM300 and wouldn't fit the SPB185 or the SKX007 unfortunately. But this would be killer on the SPB185!


Yeah it's the style that's awesome. 39.2mm X 31.2mm vs 38mm X 30.5mm I believe.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Brand new black series, impressed with the multicolor lume !


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

butcherjp said:


> Brand new black series, impressed with the multicolor lume !
> 
> View attachment 16552913


Does the yellow fade out slower than the lumibrite?


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

butcherjp said:


> Brand new black series, impressed with the multicolor lume !
> 
> View attachment 16552913


Is the red dot lumed also?


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Taking this shot saved me from getting a speeding ticket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Does the yellow fade out slower than the lumibrite?


The yellow hand and the blue indexes/hand fade in a similar way:










Konners, the red dot is not lumed.

On the two provided straps :


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone have any issues with the diver extension digging into your wrist? What did you do to solve this issue. I tried adjusting the bracelet but that did not work. I hate having a bracelet that is not even when grabbing it by the clasp and hanging the watch. Really want to keep this watch on the bracelet. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

omegagmt said:


> Anyone have any issues with the diver extension digging into your wrist? What did you do to solve this issue. I tried adjusting the bracelet but that did not work. I hate having a bracelet that is not even when grabbing it by the clasp and hanging the watch. Really want to keep this watch on the bracelet.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I solved that problem by replacing the stock clasp with an MM300 clasp, it’s x100 more comfortable.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> I solved that problem by replacing the stock clasp with an MM300 clasp, it’s x100 more comfortable.
> View attachment 16561875
> 
> View attachment 16561876


Where did you source it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

omegagmt said:


> Where did you source it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i just grabbed one off eBay, it’s the titanium one which I like even though the metal doesn’t match the bracelet. I think it was like $85 or so.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

omegagmt said:


> Anyone have any issues with the diver extension digging into your wrist? What did you do to solve this issue. I tried adjusting the bracelet but that did not work. I hate having a bracelet that is not even when grabbing it by the clasp and hanging the watch. Really want to keep this watch on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moving 1 or 2 links from the 6 o'clock side to the 12 o'clock side helped me.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> i just grabbed one off eBay, it’s the titanium one which I like even though the metal doesn’t match the bracelet. I think it was like $85 or so.


I found the clasp. They also have them in SS. It’s 18mm. Does the stock bracelet taper to 18mm from 20mm. Seems to be straight 20 to 20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

omegagmt said:


> I found the clasp. They also have them in SS. It’s 18mm. Does the stock bracelet taper to 18mm from 20mm. Seems to be straight 20 to 20.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It tapers to 18mm, the one I ordered claimed to be stainless as well buy when it showed up it was the titanium one. Not sure if that will be the case for you.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> It tapers to 18mm, the one I ordered claimed to be stainless as well buy when it showed up it was the titanium one. Not sure if that will be the case for you.


Does it have the ratchet expansion on it? The one I found did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I bought an SLA047, but the MM300 is just too thick for me, so I sold that and bought the SBDC133. The MM200 fits me so much better. I usually wear my Seikos on rubber, but I did prefer the stock strap from the MM300 over the one that comes with the MM200, so I bought the strap from Seiko. I think I'm set now.
















Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Trying out the Uncle Seiko waffle v2 strap. The V2 is far better than the v1. More pliable and comfortable. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

jswing said:


> I bought an SLA047, but the MM300 is just too thick for me, so I sold that and bought the SBDC133. The MM200 fits me so much better. I usually wear my Seikos on rubber, but I did prefer the stock strap from the MM300 over the one that comes with the MM200, so I bought the strap from Seiko. I think I'm set now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, Jeff. Agree they are the perfect size. The green is a looker.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Chocodove said:


> Nice, Jeff. Agree they are the perfect size. The green is a looker.


Thanks Todd. I wanted the 300 to work out, primarily for the 8L35 movement. The one you're waiting for should be the perfect combination of wearability and movement.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SPB207.
This is a keeper.
To me it's like having an MM but in a more everyday wearable size (no disrespect to the OG MM intended).


----------



## carltonpremiercarsyo (11 mo ago)

hi guys, does anyone know of a quality direct replacement for the bracelet on the 185 that has no crappy dive extention? cheers


----------



## carltonpremiercarsyo (11 mo ago)

carltonpremiercarsyo said:


> hi guys, does anyone know of a quality direct replacement for the bracelet on the 185 that has no crappy dive extention? cheers


i did try strapcode but they do not have anything at the moment


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

carltonpremiercarsyo said:


> hi guys, does anyone know of a quality direct replacement for the bracelet on the 185 that has no crappy dive extention? cheers


You can buy a MM300 clasp and replace the stock clasp


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

carltonpremiercarsyo said:


> hi guys, does anyone know of a quality direct replacement for the bracelet on the 185 that has no crappy dive extention? cheers


You can just get a bracelet clasp online from ebay and fit it on. You may need to add a bracelet link.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Rydock (Sep 15, 2021)

omegagmt said:


> Anyone have any issues with the diver extension digging into your wrist? What did you do to solve this issue. I tried adjusting the bracelet but that did not work. I hate having a bracelet that is not even when grabbing it by the clasp and hanging the watch. Really want to keep this watch on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a file and rounded off the two sharp corners on the extension. Also I rounded off a bit of the diver’s extension upper because I found that digging into my wrist too. It turned out really nice and is now very comfortable to wear. I can even push it into my wrist and it doesn’t dig in or leave marks.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I don't have an MM200 but I thought this might interest some people here.
> I recently purchased an aftermarket MM200-style case for a mod project. I also purchased a fitted rubber strap for use with said case. That strap seemed of good quality to me and was relatively inexpensive ($20), so I thought owners of the original SPB185/187/etc. might also be able to use the strap.
> Here's a link to said strap. I bought my parts from this store as well. *Because I don't have an original MM200, I cannot verify that this strap will actually fit*. But I have a hunch that it will-- the aftermarket case is _identical_ in dimensions to the original. If you want to see images of the strap on the aftermarket case, see the listing here. I would say that these product shots are representative of the item I received. If you are concerned about the fitment, I would compare the position of the drilled lug holes on the aftermarket case with your MM200 to see if they match.
> Positives:
> ...


I'm considering getting a Crafter Blue CB13 for my SPB187 mod. I've seen multiple rubber straps on this thread so curious as to what people recommend. Since the lugs on the MM200 are quite fat I think it requires are relatively thick rubber strap to look appropriate. Especially a fitted strap would look good. I didn't really like the green rubber strap that came with my previous SPB207. Likewise, my silicone waffle strap doesn't look substantial enough compared to the fat lugs. 

Not_a_Guest recommends this Thorn MM200 strap with fitted ends, but I have a 6.25 inch wrist so this strap would be too long for my wrist. Does anybody have recommendations as to what rubber strap would be great? The Crafter Blue is getting mixed reviews here on watchuseek due to the thickness (and smell), but it seems to on of the only alternatives for a good build rubber strap made of vulcanized rubber.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

playmate said:


> I'm considering getting a Crafter Blue CB13 for my SPB187 mod. I've seen multiple rubber straps on this thread so curious as to what people recommend. Since the lugs on the MM200 are quite fat I think it requires are relatively thick rubber strap to look appropriate. Especially a fitted strap would look good. I didn't really like the green rubber strap that came with my previous SPB207. Likewise, my silicone waffle strap doesn't look substantial enough compared to the fat lugs.
> 
> Not_a_Guest recommends this Thorn MM200 strap with fitted ends, but I have a 6.25 inch wrist so this strap would be too long for my wrist. Does anybody have recommendations as to what rubber strap would be great? The Crafter Blue is getting mixed reviews here on watchuseek due to the thickness (and smell), but it seems to on of the only alternatives for a good build rubber strap made of vulcanized rubber.


I posted my SPB240 on a crafter blue CB13 earlier in this thread. Fits great, and doesn't smell to my nose. I certainly can recommend these.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

starwasp said:


> I posted my SPB240 on a crafter blue CB13 earlier in this thread. Fits great, and doesn't smell to my nose. I certainly can recommend these.


Wow it really look superb! Do you like the fit and comfort?
One thing I'm unsure of is that the Crafter Blue CB13 is listed for both MM200 and Mini Turtle. Do you know if this is the same strap or if they're just compatible we both watch series?


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

playmate said:


> Wow it really look superb! Do you like the fit and comfort?
> One thing I'm unsure of is that the Crafter Blue CB13 is listed for both MM200 and Mini Turtle. Do you know if this is the same strap or if they're just compatible we both watch series?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I don't have a turtle but each CB strap type is numbered separately, for example CB03 for MM300, so I imagine that it is one strap and fits both watches. Otherwise it would simply have a different number if it were for a different watch.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes exactly, but the CB13 specifically is made for both the mm200 and the mini turtle. I'll ask Crafter Blue to verify, but I think it's the same strap that is compatible with both watches.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Turtles have 22mm lugs and SPB185 etc MM200 have 20mm lugs...

Edit: Ah, _Mini_ Turtles have 20mm lugs.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SPB207 by the sea.


----------



## bluey (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys love the pics ..how did you find resizing the pin and collar bracelet ...whats the best way to resize


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

bluey said:


> Guys love the pics ..how did you find resizing the pin and collar bracelet ...whats the best way to resize


It's not bad at all because the collars are in the middle of the links, where they are held in place while you move the pin in and out. Take your time, see if you can find videos, etc, but it's not nearly as bad as when the collars are in the outside of the links.

EDIT: Oh, buy one of those $15 watch repair kits from Amazon for the bracelet holder, hammer, and driver things (what are they called?).


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone had trouble removing the bracelet ? i wanted to try it on a nato and even with the drilled lugs, im having issues removing the bracelet.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Alpinist said:


> Anyone had trouble removing the bracelet ? i wanted to try it on a nato and even with the drilled lugs, im having issues removing the bracelet.


Nope, no problems. Try a squirt of WD40. It may be that the spring bar needs lubrication.


----------



## carltonpremiercarsyo (11 mo ago)

hi guys,
has anyone tried a strapcode or uncle seiko replacement for the 185/187? if so, were you happy with the fit/quality etc?
cheers


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Alpinist said:


> Anyone had trouble removing the bracelet ? i wanted to try it on a nato and even with the drilled lugs, im having issues removing the bracelet.


I think the angle at which you try to remove it is important. That’s what I found with many of Seiko’s solid end link bracelets. Take your time, mask it up.
Personally I wouldn’t trust WD40 or anything of the sort near my watches as I don’t know how it might react to the non metal parts (mainly the seals).


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

bluey said:


> Guys love the pics ..how did you find resizing the pin and collar bracelet ...whats the best way to resize


I’m a fan of the pin and collar as it seems a very secure way to attach links. I’ve seen enough screws over the years that have worked themselves loose and wouldn’t fully trust that as a securing system. 

watch a video, read the manual or online tutorial, take your time, and use quality watch tools. You can also use clear sticky tape to prevent damage from accidental slips of the tool. Having something to hold it is a good shout too.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Loved the way my SPB187 wears on my wrist I got a SPB185 steelmaster. Really want to swap the inserts. Wish they came with black date wheels. Looking for a modder.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I put mine in the SAV (official shop). The precision was really not good (1min / day). Anyway, it's gone for 3 months. I am very sad.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

omegagmt said:


> Loved the way my SPB187 wears on my wrist I got a SPB185 steelmaster. Really want to swap the inserts. Wish they came with black date wheels. Looking for a modder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have both SPB187 and SPB185 I would suggest swapping the entire case instead of the bezel swaps (unless bezels are misaligned). From what I've seen, the bezels are very difficult to get off. You could perhaps pry off the bezel insert itself with a scalpel, but the best thing would be to swap the entire case between the two. 

I made my MM200 mod with a NH35 with black date wheel. To me it looks better.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Alternatively, you could buy an SPB077, and get MM300 hands added by a modder, as I did.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

I found a black date wheel for a 6R15 movement. I messaged the seller and he states that it will fit a 6R35 movement. Can anyone confirm this? It’s luminous too. 









Luminous Day Date Wheel NH35, NH36, 4R35, 4R36, 7S26, 6R15 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Luminous Day Date Wheel NH35, NH36, 4R35, 4R36, 7S26, 6R15 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

omegagmt said:


> I found a black date wheel for a 6R15 movement. I messaged the seller and he states that it will fit a 6R35 movement. Can anyone confirm this? It’s luminous too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should fit the 6r35 no problem, they're all basically the same movement.


----------



## Runnin_on_deaf_time (7 mo ago)

Hellos! New to this site and this thread! Just got my SPB185 and so far loving it! 

I was wondering what other peoples thoughts are, and definitely would love to see some strap options!


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Runnin_on_deaf_time said:


> Hellos! New to this site and this thread! Just got my SPB185 and so far loving it!
> 
> I was wondering what other peoples thoughts are, and definitely would love to see some strap options!
> View attachment 16669774


Welcome and I’ll sorry you started your hobby with watches. It doesn’t get better. You will need to fill the void of having another over and over till you accept that you have a problem. That’s okay. You are in the right place. You have over a thousand posts to look thru right here on this thread. Try Uncle Seiko for rubber strap options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Not sure I'm allowed to share the aliexpress listing, but there seem to be SPB185/187 ceramic bezel inserts available now. Outer diameter is 38 mm, inner diameter is 30.5 mm. Some people have used SKX007 bezel inserts on the SPB185/187, but the inner diameter is 31.5 mm.


----------



## Captainruss (Apr 3, 2012)

playmate said:


> Not sure I'm allowed to share the aliexpress listing, but there seem to be SPB185/187 ceramic bezel inserts available now. Outer diameter is 38 mm, inner diameter is 30.5 mm. Some people have used SKX007 bezel inserts on the SPB185/187, but the inner diameter is 31.5 mm.
> 
> View attachment 16718073


Very tempting. The orange would look good on my 185. The raised lume pip would get knocked off in a heartbeat given how I wear it at work. Love the recessed pip on the stock insert. I’ll have to think this over. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

Captainruss said:


> Very tempting. The orange would look good on my 185. The raised lume pip would get knocked off in a heartbeat given how I wear it at work. Love the recessed pip on the stock insert. I’ll have to think this over. Thanks for the heads up.


I think it might be sort of gold colored though. Anyway, a recessed lume pip is much better. There are more options with SKX007 inserts, if you can live with the gap from the 1 mm larger inner diameter. Sourcing a stock insert has proven extremely difficult and you have to get it through Seiko service center


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Really happy about this one so far. Priciest Seiko I’ve ever owned, but the difference in quality is noticeable. I mean, everything lines up perfectly. Or does that mean it’s a fake?


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

How do these wear compared to a Seiko SKX? I have small wrists and the SKX fits well due to the 46mm lug to lug and the slight cushion case. Wondering how the MM200 reduced wears with the slightly longer 48mm lug to lug, and same dimension case?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

leapinglizard said:


> How do these wear compared to a Seiko SKX? I have small wrists and the SKX fits well due to the 46mm lug to lug and the slight cushion case. Wondering how the MM200 reduced wears with the slightly longer 48mm lug to lug, and same dimension case?


I think it fits as nice as the SKX case.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> I think it fits as nice as the SKX case.


Agreed. If you like the fit of the SKX, then you’d love the fit and comfort of this watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

I would say it wears actually a bit smaller than the SKX. The SKX is wider but shorter, while the MM200 is tad longer and more narrow. The Mm200 wears like a 40 mm because of how the cushion case curves and the polished edge along the sides makes the case look very slimmer than it actually is. 

I have a 6.25 inch wrist and it wears great. It looks and feels perfect. However, on the bracelet the MM200 makes the watch much heavier than the SKX. The jingly SKX jubilee is extremely comfortable due to being so light and so articulating, while the MM200 bracelet is more chunky. Wears great on the bracelet, on a rubber strap on a single pass nato. 
I provided some pictures for reference, so you can get an idea of how the MM200 wears on a small wrist (also compared to the SKX007).


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## danielluscombe83 (6 mo ago)

J_Aquino said:


> Any official word on what the bezel material on the SPB187 is? Is it ceramic or is it like the previous generation MM200s? Also, just messing around with Photoshop, but could you imagine..
> View attachment 15546464


 Holy **** where do I get one of these?


----------



## ChSv (6 mo ago)

Black on black


----------



## Dannyboi83 (7 mo ago)

jmai said:


> Guys I love this damn watch. So much it's disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 15579860


Gorgeous


----------



## danielluscombe83 (6 mo ago)

Jasper110 said:


> I finally tracked down and fitted the MM300 Ratcheting Clasp to the bracelet of my 187. As you can see, I like a sung fit! It is a little bulky at the ratchet end, but no thicker than the double overlay of the rubber straps I usually wear.
> View attachment 15645880
> View attachment 15645882
> View attachment 15645883
> ...


 snug fit?? damn bro you are going to lose your hand.


----------



## danielluscombe83 (6 mo ago)

omgitsspooky said:


> Still on my honeymoon phase . Background pic is of my late dog, Alfonso. 🐶
> 
> View attachment 15739475


Rest in peace alfi


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

kiwi71 said:


> Really happy about this one so far. Priciest Seiko I’ve ever owned, but the difference in quality is noticeable. I mean, everything lines up perfectly. Or does that mean it’s a fake?


I love this one, what I like about it, is it really is like 2 colors. Most of the time, it almost looks black, but when the light hits it right, that brilliant green comes out. Just fantastic.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm300ita (11 mo ago)

My new Seiko!


----------



## sm300ita (11 mo ago)

A new good photo:


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bonjour,
J'attends un SPB207 d'occasion, comme neuf prochainement. Je veux obtenir un caoutchouc de Crafter Bleu. Outre le CB13, il semble que celui du MM300 (CB03) convient également. Certaines personnes l'ont essayé ?
L'avantage est que vous pouvez mettre une boucle déployante dessus. 
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

playmate said:


> Je dirais qu'il porte en fait un peu plus petit que le SKX. Le SKX est plus large mais plus court, tandis que le MM200 est un peu plus long et plus étroit. Le Mm200 se porte comme un 40 mm en raison de la façon dont le boîtier du coussin se courbe et du bord poli sur les côtés qui donne au boîtier un aspect plus mince qu'il ne l'est en réalité.
> 
> J'ai un poignet de 6,25 pouces et il se porte très bien. Il a l'air et se sentait parfait. Cependant, sur le bracelet, le MM200 rend la montre beaucoup plus lourde que la SKX. Le jubilé jingly SKX est extrêmement confortable car il est si léger et si articulé, tandis que le bracelet MM200 est plus gros. Se porte très bien sur le bracelet, sur un bracelet en caoutchouc sur un monopasse nato.
> J'ai fourni quelques images à titre de référence, afin que vous puissiez avoir une idée de la façon dont le MM200 se porte sur un petit poignet (également par rapport au SKX007).
> ...


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

lawrence3434 said:


> Bonjour,
> J'attends un SPB207 d'occasion, comme neuf prochainement. Je veux obtenir un caoutchouc de Crafter Bleu. Outre le CB13, il semble que celui du MM300 (CB03) convient également. Certaines personnes l'ont essayé ?
> L'avantage est que vous pouvez mettre une boucle déployante dessus.
> Merci pour vos réponses.


I think it would be appropriate to keep the thread in English 
Both CB13 and CB03 should fit with slimmer spring bars. With the CB13 people say there is a slight gap/lip, while with my CB03 I can get it pretty much flush to the case. Almost perfect.

Do mind that it can be very difficult and fiddly to get the strap to fit. And you can't use the provided springbars from the CB strap nor the original fat Seiko Springbars. I used slightly thicker than average springbars, around 1.2 mm diameter. Ideally around 1.5 mm should be good. 

It looks very good on the CB03 strap, but I'm not totally happy with the comfort. My MM200 is living on a nato.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

spb reçu. belle montre, belle finition. comme une seiko


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Peter_79 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Heads-up - SPB185 on sale just now at Ernest Jones for £740.






Seiko Prospex 1968 Re-Interpretation Stainless Steel Watch- Ernest Jones


Shop this Seiko Prospex 1968 Re-Interpretation Stainless Steel Watch online at Ernest Jones. Free UK delivery on orders over £100.




www.ernestjones.co.uk





You can then use another code to get 15% off the sale price, so I managed to buy one this morning for £629 (and then with a 2% cash back from Quidco) - which is over a 40% discount. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## steedy27 (Nov 15, 2016)

Silverye said:


> Heads-up - SPB185 on sale just now at Ernest Jones for £740.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What code did you use for 15% off?

Found it - ignore me - I have a work discount portal where we can get 8.5% off on vouchers which works out as £577 so I'm going to hit the button on it.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

steedy27 said:


> What code did you use for 15% off?
> 
> Found it - ignore me - I have a work discount portal where we can get 8.5% off on vouchers which works out as £577 so I'm going to hit the button on it.


That really is cheap as chips!


----------



## steedy27 (Nov 15, 2016)

Silverye said:


> That really is cheap as chips!


Yep. Arrived this afternoon, going to get the bracelet sized later. Thank you for the heads up on the discount code!.


----------



## Mamaw (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Threadsurrection!

Just got mine a few weeks ago, absolutely LOVE it. But I have to ask, does anyone have any suggestions for a replacement clasp; the OEM one is just so lackluster...


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

zokissima said:


> Threadsurrection!
> 
> Just got mine a few weeks ago, absolutely LOVE it. But I have to ask, does anyone have any suggestions for a replacement clasp; the OEM one is just so lackluster...


I think the most consistent suggestion is the MM300 clasp.


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

schumway said:


> I think the most consistent suggestion is the MM300 clasp.


I just ordered the MM300 clasp, I’ll let you know how it works out.


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

Has anyone tried the Strapcode jubilee on the SPB187/185 yet? I know it’s for the earlier MM200 but Strapcode customer service said it would fit 😅


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Went out to visit the local Seiko Boutique and window shop a full-fat MM300. So the SPB187 was the obvious choice of wear today.


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Anyone can point me to the MM300 clasp part number?


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

zokissima said:


> Anyone can point me to the MM300 clasp part number?


OEM SEIKO D1K6AM-BK00 MARINEMASTER SBDX001 MM300 PROSPEX EXPANDING CLASP


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

JonathanTaylor said:


> OEM SEIKO D1K6AM-BK00 MARINEMASTER SBDX001 MM300 PROSPEX EXPANDING CLASP


You sir, are the man!!!


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

zokissima said:


> You sir, are the man!!!


Try to find a US seller if possible, I’ve heard of some of the international ones sending the wrong clasp that was not pictured

there’s a few on eBay that are US sellers


----------



## airgunner (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys I'm seriously considering ordering a SBDC127. Beautiful watch and always wanted a nice Seiko diver but from what I can tell, they bracelet it comes with will be too short for my wrist? I have a 8.25-8.5" wrist.

Can any of you confirm? Thanks


----------



## airgunner (Feb 16, 2015)

airgunner said:


> Hey guys I'm seriously considering ordering a SBDC127. Beautiful watch and always wanted a nice Seiko diver but from what I can tell, they bracelet it comes with will be too short for my wrist? I have a 8.25-8.5" wrist.
> 
> Can any of you confirm? Thanks


Can anybody here confirm how big of a wrist the bracelet that comes with the SBDC127 will fit?

Thank you


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

airgunner said:


> Can anybody here confirm how big of a wrist the bracelet that comes with the SBDC127 will fit?
> 
> Thank you


I took three links out of mine when sizing the bracelet and I have a 7inch wrist. Can't be more specific than that!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

airgunner said:


> Can anybody here confirm how big of a wrist the bracelet that comes with the SBDC127 will fit?
> 
> Thank you


I'm away from home where I could count the spare links, but my memory agrees with @starwasp.

I wonder if extra spare links are available...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Archangel FX said:


> Good Friday!
> View attachment 17026672
> View attachment 17026454
> View attachment 17026455


Nice shots! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airgunner (Feb 16, 2015)

starwasp said:


> I took three links out of mine when sizing the bracelet and I have a 7inch wrist. Can't be more specific than that!


So probably not. I guess no Seiko for me


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Received my SPB187 today. Sized and really liking it. May need to fine tune and tweek the links from 6 position to shift clasp and balance better but only so much I can. Find the 20mm lug width a little underwhelming for a fairly top heavy watch. That said, very nice piece that will see plenty of wrist time I think. Very subdued and different steely blue and the bezel contrast looks excellent with it.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure what took me so long to get one of these. Flipped an MM300 several years ago due to its larger size even though I loved it. This MM200 somewhat satisfies that MM300 feeling but in a more wearable size. This one arrived to CA from Japan in three days and perfectly executed.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Bringing out the SPB187 again today. Seiko really nailed the design on these IMO. Bringing the iconic Marine-master styling cues to a more palatable size, without any weird arrow-style hands this time.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm giving Seiko until summer of '23 to announce the arrival of a deep, inky blue, non shimmery (think blurtle or blumo color) new slim turtle. If that doesn't happen, I will seriously entertain one of these in black. Even with my 6.5" twig wrist.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Tried it on an Uncle Seiko tropic strap…
















I like how it highlights the lugs without the bracelet but this watch deserves to be on the bracelet.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Time_and_cars (Jan 8, 2017)

super happy with my newly added seiko spb187 ….. looks amazing 🤩


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I would have to say that this is one of the most comfortable watches I have ever worn. Really impressed with it, just hoping the movement settles in some. Been running about +20, which is not great but it is within spec.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

So, I demagnetized my new MM200 after a couple of weeks of it running fast and erratic. It was at +26.5 when I did it last night. Already after 24 hours it has corrected itself down to +19 and with each timing point, it is getting better.
I only started timing it the last few days but you can see the drastic change after the demag.


----------

